# Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium & Prime Outlets)



## xrockste4dyx (May 27, 2006)

anyone been there recently? anything good? when do they get shipments in?


----------



## Juneplum (May 27, 2006)

i went to the CCO at the prime outlets 2 weeks ago and they  had just gotten in some pretty cool stuff.. 187 & 252 brushes, 2 skinfinishes fold deposit and stereo rose (which i bought 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) all the sateen holiday bags, all the holiday palettes, stila pussycat dolls stuf and a bunh more that i can't remember right now..


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 27, 2006)

man, when i was there last month they has sh1t!!! damn it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh well. saved me some money


----------



## swishahouse (Jun 24, 2006)

*Orlando CCO*

Well I was there last week and they had:
Mac 187 brush
provence, dark soul, blue, rich purple pigments
some of the satten bags yellow, green blue
they had 2 pearlizers the purple one and the burgundish one
umm so of the disney tlcs
damzel, enchantress, prrr, fluer de light, lure-x lipglasses
3 of the glitterliners


----------



## MACaronincheese (Jul 13, 2006)

*Orlando Premium Outlets*

Hey..well this is only my 2nd post but I haven't had much to say until now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I spotted ola mango lipglass, dusk lipglass from the catherine denueve collection, a bunch of blushes (only sunbasque caught my eye) most of the disney tlc's, the boudouir hues quad...loads of lipsticks. Sorry guys I should have written down exactly what I saw, I guess I didn't think much of it was special. I bought living pink (last one, it was hidden behind a bunch of rio de rosas) ola mango, a backup of sunbasque, and a backup of enchantress. They also had the "plush puff" that came out in 2001, I already have it so I didn't get another one. They had a big leather covered box with pink leather lining that came with tweezers, wedges, and empty jars  The box was nice but it was $108, if it included better stuff I might have considered buying it.


----------



## dovelysong (Jul 24, 2006)

Was just there this this weekend.  I was in town for a few days visiting "The Mouse House".  I saw quite a few things, and got quite a few, because there is no CCO anywhere NEAR Maryland that has as much MAC stuff (at least not during the times when I've been there).  I will start with the stuff that I actually got for myself (I'll post a pic of my haul later) and I will then try to list the stuff that I remember seeing, but didn't get.

My Goodies
Lure-x l/g
Oi!Oi!Oi! l/g
C-Thru l/g
a lipstick whose name I can't remember right now (it's a pinky/mauvy/goldy/frosty-ish color... really pretty)
a lipliner whose name I also can't remember right now (similar to Currant l/l in color, starts with an "o", I think)
Belle Azure e/s
C7 Studio Fix Compact (2-one for my BFF and one for my kit)
NC55 Select Sheer Loose Powder
NC42 Studio Tech Compact
NC50 Studio Finish Matte Foundation
NW40 Studio Finish Matte Foundation
NC15 Select Cover up Concealer
NW50 Select Cover up Concealer
NC35 Concealer (um... the one in the pot... I'm totally blanking right now on what it's called)
NC45 Studio Stick Concealer
Provence Pigment
Format blush
Loverush blush

Now for the things that I saw that I didn't get (can you believe I left anything in the store after THAT list???)

187 brush (for $29.50!!!)
192 brush (don't remember the price
an eye brush, can't remember which one
a few e/s (dovefeather, rio de rosa, wonder full, um... one or two more rather boring shades)
a whole lot of blushes but don't remember the names, though I do remember seeing Tanarama
a bunch of l/g's (including ola mango) 
some of those jeweled holiday pallettes from a couple years ago
a few paints (Architecture and some others)
two shades of Studio Stick foundation
a bunch of concealers (if you couldn't tell from my list above)
a whole bunch of lipsticks including some LE's, but my brain is too fried right now to recall from which collection
all of the Disney TLCs
4 fluidliners (I remember seeing blitz & glitz)
a few shades of Studio Fix Fluid
a few shades of Select SPF
a few shades of Hyper Real
some of the bronzing body stuff
Moisturegleam
a couple perfumes
a whole bin full of random small bags
a bunch of different pro glosses and strobe tints
the holiday lip gelee set
a few random nail polishes
Blue pigment
Purple pigment
some other shades of Select Sheer Loose powder

I think that about covers everything I saw...

For those of you in that area who don't yet have the 187 and you want one, I would suggest you hit up this store... quickly.

ETA: forgot to mention I saw a few shadesticks and some of the pro-longwear l/gs.  and also 2 different liquid liners. and a couple cheekhues.


----------



## MACaronincheese (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow! its like they have an endless supply of belle azure eyeshadow in these places! I went like 2 months ago and got it. That sounds like a great haul!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Sep 20, 2006)

*Orlando, FL CCO - 9/19/06*

I was at the CCO in Orlando this weekend and from what I remember, they had:

*Eyeshadows*
Crystal Avalanche
Dazzlelight
Budding Beauty
Botanical
Brown Down
Satellite Dreams
Waternymph
Mancatcher
Black Tied (Lure)
Felt Blue
Sunday Best
Falling Star
Plum Dressing
Flashtrack
Zonk Bleu!
*Fluidline*
Shade
Non-Conformist
Royal Wink
Silverstroke
The blue and orange glitter liners
*Lipsticks*
Pink Freeze
Plum Dandy
Lovedust
Tanarama
B-Cup
Fabby
And a ton more!
*Lipglasses/Chromeglasses/Lipgelee*
Pink Grapefruit
Damzel
C Thru
Palatial
OiOiOi
Opal
JellyBabe
Lilacrush
A bunch of prolongwears
2005 Lipgelee set

*Pigments*
Lovely Lily
Pink Opal
Goldenaire
*Quads*
Sweetie Cakes
Budior Hues
And two more I can't recall
*Misc*
A ton of paints
Lipliners
Eye liners
4 or 5 blushes
Tons of foundation and powders
Greenify Perfume

No 187's though, I checked!


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 21, 2006)

Where in Orlando is the CCO store?  I'm thinking it's in the Disney (I Drive) area, is that right?


----------



## Christina983 (Sep 21, 2006)

how much are the lipglasses there i fyou can remeber please?


----------



## AudreyNicole (Sep 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 
_Where in Orlando is the CCO store?  I'm thinking it's in the Disney (I Drive) area, is that right?_

 
Yes, it is in the outlet area off of International Drive, I believe off of Vineland 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You can see it from I-4.  I am pretty sure we took the route 535 exit (my sister was driving LOL!)


----------



## AudreyNicole (Sep 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Christina983* 
_how much are the lipglasses there i fyou can remeber please?_

 
They are $10.  I am pretty sure everything is 30% off of retail


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 10, 2007)

*Orlando CCO?*

Anyone been there lately?  Anything good?


----------



## dmenchi (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Orlando CCO?*

i found the 182 for 32$ there and they had a lot of MSF skinfinishes in medium and dark....


----------



## dmenchi (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO - 9/19/06*

it's of I-4 , take the lake buena vista exit and then go left on Vineland. it's in the premium outlet mall.


----------



## Fairybelle (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Orlando CCO?*

Just went there this past weekend.  They have ALL, yes ALL of the MAC Holiday 2006 Lip Bags (including the very hard to find Casanova lipstick in the Red Holiday Lip Bag).  They also have a couple of the brush sets from Holiday 2006.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also noticed a LOT of products from the Lure collection including Sex Ray lipglass, Lure lipstick, and Black Tied eyeshadow.  Hope this helps all of you who are planning to take a trip out to the Orlando area for some sun!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



One more thing, for skincare, they have the Asia-exclusive MAC 'Lightful' facial soap which is really nice.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO - 9/19/06*

I went recently, they have a load of cool brushes - I got the Holiday set of 5 for $35. From what I remember they don't have a large selection of eyeshadows, but a reasonable selection of Concealers, Lipsticks and Lipglass available. I love this store!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO*

I went there today and they had these cool quads for $24.50, one was the well-plumed quad!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

i was there yesterday *3-25-07*

boy beauty quad
well plumed quad
crapload of holiday stuff
crapload of lipsticks, lipglass
mineralize skinfinishes
bunch of face and eye brushes
sateen bags
jeweltone, peppier and a bunch of other boring shadows
nw500 foundation
sundressing bronzing sprays

and a bunch of other stuff i honestly can't remember

they DID have a bunch of the LE  bobbi brown gold shimmerbrick tho! GORGEOUS!!

a ton of stila and clinique stuff too!

quite a few items from the tom ford for estee lauder collection (in the pretty blue packaging)


----------



## mskitchmas (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Anyone been lately? I'll be traveling here in a couple weeks and am wondering if it's worth a stop.


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

^^ If you do go please report back what you found.  I am in Orlando pretty frequently but tend to keep my business to the university area.  I hate driving around Orlando, especially the Disney area where the CCO is located, so I never go.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Convince me that I need to go the next time!


----------



## Indian Barbie (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I go there every week. They have pretty much every paint sold, quite a few powder blushes, 5 different pigments, lots of Holiday sets, a couple of quads, lots of LE lipsticks, concealers, prep+prime stuff. Just lots of stuff!


----------



## mskitchmas (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

yay! i hit the jackpot this weekend. i am visiting orlando on business...and got the travel kit in cool and rebelrose lipstick.
i also hit the store in ellenton and bought 7 lip varnishes!! yay, me. i'm so geeked. the orlando store has a interesting variety of stuff. at least different than what the stores in ohio have. the ellenton store has a ton of mac scents too.


----------



## Nimrod (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I was there today. They had MACouture l/s's, a bunch of Fluidlines (inc. New Weed, Nightfish and Lithograph), Maidenchant Blushcreme, Shell Pearl BP and a few Holiday sets (no smoked eyes though). 

In the BB section I saw the Bridal Palette and Brownie Shimmerbricks. 

They still have some EL Tom Ford Summer items too including the blushes, body oil, bronzer and l/s's.


----------



## liquidstar (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I was just there on Monday (June 11). They didn't have any good eyeshadows really, they had about 3 or 4 quads, the only ones I remember are sweetie cake and boy beauty. They still had those shadestick sets, a few glimmer shimmers, a few blush creams, I bought Sweet William and Maidenchant. Lots of regular lipsticks, and they still have pink cabana. They also still have those sweetie cake lipglosses with the pretty design on top.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

anyone? Beuller?


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I went on Aug 4. They had apricot pink pigment (bought it b/c I have been wanting this for ages!!), accent red, and pinked mauve pigment. Mancatcher, budding beauty, in living pink, some blue color eyeshadows. Tan ray paint. Tan lips set, Take Wing and the other one from Untamed. Not a lot of foundation shades but they had some of the spray foundations. 

The green brush set from I think from a holiday collection. Shimmercands, penny, burberry, mangomix and two other shadesticks. 4 different colors of lip pencils I only remember redd. A crapload of lipsticks and lipglasses including Sex Ray. That goldensoft lipgelee'. 

They also had the Bobbie Brown color bricks in brownie and the pink color.


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

^^DANGGIT!!  I was _right _over there yesterday and kept saying, "I really should find that CCO!" I was on my way to The Melting Pot (allow me to say *YUM*) and got distracted.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Do you go by there very much?  If so, do they tend to keep a pretty decent amount of MAC stuff?  From what I've read elsewhere on the board it seems like that might be the case, and I hope so.


----------



## lemonade813 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Ahhh!! I'm veryyyy jealous that you went to the orlando cco!!
But sounds like they had some good stuff... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How were the prices?...Do you think it'd be worth it to drive out 2 hours?

Thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lemonade813* 

 
_Ahhh!! I'm veryyyy jealous that you went to the orlando cco!!
But sounds like they had some good stuff... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How were the prices?...Do you think it'd be worth it to drive out 2 hours?

Thanks for sharing your experience! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sorry for the delay!

Everything here is about 30% off so a lipglass is 10 dollars and a shadestick is 11.50. The Quads are usually 24.50. The eyeshadows are I think 9.50. They usually keep a section for MAC and at times shares it with Bobbi Brown stuff. The pigment I think I payed 12.50 or less.

HTH


----------



## ladynpink (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

i went there last week, and didn't have much...i bought nightfish f/l and inliving pink e/s...expected the store to have more..but didn't!!


----------



## Babycakes (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Im going there this wkend,ill let ya guys know what they have..usually they sell out quick of all the mac stuff :O Btw,the pigments are 13.75,fluidlines are 10.50,eyeshadows are 9.50,lipgloss/lipstick are 10-10.50.


----------



## ladynpink (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babycakes* 

 
_Im going there this wkend,ill let ya guys know what they have..usually they sell out quick of all the mac stuff :O Btw,the pigments are 13.75,fluidlines are 10.50,eyeshadows are 9.50,lipgloss/lipstick are 10-10.50._

 
what day are you going? willing to pick up some things for me?....thanks!!


----------



## mekaboo (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I went yesterday and I cant remember everything they had but here goes what I remember

All of the Barbie shadows
Hepcat
Saddle
Folie
Plum Dressing
Sketch
Endless Love
some others

Blushes
Format
Margin
Peachtwist
Razin
Desirous
Sweet as Cocao
Plum Foolery
Ambering Rose
Blunt
some others.....lol

Bunches of lipglass, lipstick, lustreglass, prolongwear, liners
Most of the fluidliners except blacktrack and some others.....

Some foundation colors in different formulas

Skincare items

Pigments
Pastorale, Azreal Blue, Entremauve, Copperclast, Viz-a-violet,

Some Stila "pigments"


----------



## Keysten (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I was there yesterday! They also had Kitchmas Pigment. You have a great memory!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

OH MY GOSH...I need to haggle a ride to the outlets now when I go back home this weekend...oh my

weeps


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

OMG THEY HAD TONS OF STUFF I ALMOST DIED. all the other CCOs ive been to have always had crappy stuff, this one had tons of everything and a great stock of studio fix in almost every color!.
and when i bought my pigmnts and shadows, they were putting out more stuff, they must have gotten a large holiday shipment.


GOGOGOGOGOGOGO


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I wish I could convince my driver ie MOM to get there. Boo.


----------



## ladynpink (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_OMG THEY HAD TONS OF STUFF I ALMOST DIED. all the other CCOs ive been to have always had crappy stuff, this one had tons of everything and a great stock of studio fix in almost every color!.
and when i bought my pigmnts and shadows, they were putting out more stuff, they must have gotten a large holiday shipment.


GOGOGOGOGOGOGO_

 

do you know any specific colors for pigments? e/s?
blushes? quads?..lmk thanks!!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

from memory...
pigments: golden olive, pastorale, nightlight, accent red?, violet, lily white, pinked mauve, mauvement, fairylite, copperclast .. there were more but i cant remember

e/s - claire de lune, cranberry, saturnal, french grey, firespot, alot of the barbie ones, mancatcher, and tons more there was definetly 3 or 4 shelves of e/s.

quads & palettes : take wing quad, alot of the novel twist palettes, holiday lip stashettes (tan and pink if i can recall $22), holiday lip palettes from 2005?

blushes - blunt, strada, angel?, star! BP?,  there were 2 shelves of just blushes.

tons of lipglasses - including the moonbathe lipglasses and some raquel welch (tiger print tops), i saw Of Corset! from lingerie, some chromeglasses

l/s - hug me, freckletone, half n half, alot of bright colored orangey glittery ones, raquel welch ones. alot of LE l/s mostly frost. alot more i cant think of. l/s dominated about half the casheir counter.


 i might go later tonight (since they are open til midnight)or in the morning.
i went yesterday before thanksgiving dinner and they were putting out alot more stuff, they probably have more stuff out now.


----------



## wordgirl (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I was there Saturday night (11-24) many of those pigments were gone - I saw Violet, Aire-de-blu, Night Light, Fairylite, Pastorale, Viz-A-Violet and a few others but many that you named were not there any more, and they only had a few of each pigment. They still had tons of  the Barbie stuff though. I also noted they were looking pretty low on lipsticks, and had very few foundations.

They had a 10 percent off sale for the first few hours of Black Friday; I can only assume that they were hit HARD.

They do restock pretty often, though.


----------



## flammabletaco (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Anyone know if they have off the radar and/or cocomotion pigment?


----------



## steenface (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I went this past weekend, right before New Year's, and they had a fairly decent selection, including a few hard to find pigments like Provence and Pastorale.  Their eyeshadow and lip stuff selection was huge!  I wound up getting:

MAC Couture Lipstick - House of Style
MAC Lipstick - Hot Tahiti
Pigment - Pastorale
Pigment - Pinked Mauve

And two eyeshadows I can't remember!

They also had a few out of box gift sets and some other MAC Couture products.


----------



## breathless (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

i'm heading to orlando jan. 24th. we'll be there for a week. i think i know where the outlet is. but, i'll try to convince my fiance to go!! are there places for him to shop while i get my mac on? [lol]. thats the only way i can go shop at mac if he's driving.
&, anything exciting anybody has found there lately?


----------



## breathless (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

question:
is this behind the Golden Corale? [sp?]


----------



## breathless (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

i  just got back. i bought:
FIX+ spray, blue peep fluidline [is this the one being discontinued?], & moonflower e/s [i only have one blue e/s and thats moons reflection]

anyways, there was hardly a selection. i wasn't satisfied at all. 

but, i got blue peep & fix +. i'm happy.


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I travel to Orlando several times a year for both business and pleasure, but I'd never been to the CCO until today. Let me just start by saying *WOW*. I couldn't believe all of the stuff they had, especially after reading recent posts here from people who've recently visited this CCO.

What I bought: 2 - #20 Lashes (half lash); Firespot and Aquavert e/s; Fairylite p/m; Languish, Silly Girl and Rule of Plum l/g. Can anyone tell me which collections the l/g's are from? Rule of Plum has special packaging, and it puts me in the mind of Pattermaker (I'm on a hotel computer and don't have a lot of time right now or else I'd research it.).

I'm telling you guys, there was a ton of stuff! They had Tendertones, a truckload of different l/l's, a couple of Beauty Powder shades, about 6 shadestick colors, around 8 different pigment colors, Goldenair and Mint n' Olive Softsparkle eyepencils, Fluidlines (many colors), LiquidLast liners (almost *all* the colors), around 22 different eyeshadows (some others I recall:  Mancatcher, Rose Blanc, Claire de Lune, Moonflower, eyepopping), various lashes, polishes, perfumes, lipsticks, lipglasses, strobe cream, paints, novel twist eyeshadows, Vivaglam 6 (?) pallettes, pearlizers, CCBs... just EVERYTHING!

Oh, and they had some pallette that I've never seen before. It said "Travel: Cool Face 7" and had a combination of 7 different e/s, blush, etc. There were also other items there that I have never seen or heard of, including some in packaging that I'd never seen (i.e., some kind of screw top concealer?). 

I was just amazed at the amount of stuff. They had all the lipsticks, lipglasses and lip liners on the counter near the register. I almost missed them -- until I got ready to check out! They had out one color/tester of all those and kept the actual products of those for sale behind the counter. I definitely did the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 all the way out of the store! I plan on making a trip there every time I'm in Orlando from now on!!


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Nooo I've been to this mall and never realised there was a CCO there. *tears own hair out*. Oh totally going in a few months time, CCO prices and fabulous exchange rate UK to US, it will be good.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Hi guys! I was wondering if I could have some help. I am going to Orlando in about two weeks, but on the main website I tried to look for MAC Cosmetics: Orlando Premium Outlets

Is it located in these premium outlets and a freestanding store? Or is it inside of a dept. store? Please let me know! Thanks


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

^^Yes, it is located in this outlet center.  Note that there is only one entrance into the outlet center, from what I could tell, and it's the main, front, center entrance.  So be prepared for a little hike if you parked a distance away from the entrance (unless I missed other ways in).


----------



## lovelyweapon (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_^^Yes, it is located in this outlet center.  Note that there is only one entrance into the outlet center, from what I could tell, and it's the main, front, center entrance.  So be prepared for a little hike if you parked a distance away from the entrance (unless I missed other ways in)._

 
MAC has their own freestanding store in this outlet or is it located inside of a department store? I went there once and definitely the parking is horrible and there is only one entrance.

The reason why I ask is because on the outlet's brand listing MAC is nowhere on there.


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

It's not a MAC freestanding store, it's an EL CCO store.  They also have some  Prescriptives, Clinique and fragrances, just to name a few.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Thanks so much for the help


----------



## carolynanne (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I plan on having some money to burn right around April 1. Has anyone been lately? Any MSFs in stock?

TIA


----------



## CherryLex (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Went today and found out there are now 2 CCS on International Dr. One at Premium Outlets and one at Prime outlets, on the other end of I-drive. 
The new one is bigger and had a ton of pigments and shadows including several Velux pearl shades plus about a dozen different paints. 
The one at Premium Outlets had shadesticks, slimshines, cream color bases and a huge selection of lipsticks/glosses etc, plus the VG pallete. No MSF's at either though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to have to go back down to Ellenton for that!


----------



## Keysten (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I went to the new one last night and they had all of the Rushmetal pigments, tons of lip glosses and a few brush sets. They had a lot more, but thats all I can remember.


----------



## ArelysAdriana (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Keysten* 

 
_I went to the new one last night and they had all of the Rushmetal pigments, tons of lip glosses and a few brush sets. They had a lot more, but thats all I can remember._

 
Where is the new CCO? Is it nice?


----------



## CherryLex (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ArelysAdriana* 

 
_Where is the new CCO? Is it nice?_

 
It's on I-drive pretty much across from Festival Bay Mall in the Prime Outlets. It's down the aisle with the Saks, on the left. It's very nice and bigger than the one at the premium outlets. All the testers were brand new never touched so they must have just opened, lol.


----------



## ArelysAdriana (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CherryLex* 

 
_It's on I-drive pretty much across from Festival Bay Mall in the Prime Outlets. It's down the aisle with the Saks, on the left. It's very nice and bigger than the one at the premium outlets. All the testers were brand new never touched so they must have just opened, lol._

 

Thank you so much! Looks like I need to make a trip down to I-Drive


----------



## steenface (May 19, 2008)

*Orlando, FL (Prime Outlets)*

The new part of the Prime Outlets is open, including a CCO!  The selection of MAC products is fairly small but they have newer items.  I even found my prep+prime face with SPF 50 for about $5 cheaper! 

They had a handful of pigments including Cocomotion, Off the Radar and Jardin Aires; a few shades of Studio Fix powder; a couple shades of Mineralized Satinfinish foundation; ten or eleven different paints including Mauvism and Magrittes; a bunch of eyeliner pencils including Feline; a small array of lipglasses, mostly 3D and Moonbathe collections; a few lipsticks; a bunch of face products like recharge water, Strobe, makeup remover, blotting sheets, oil control lotion; six or seven eyeshadows; sets from the Holiday 2007 collection (Royal Assets, Finery, lip glass and eye pencil sets) and even two brush sets from Holiday 2006.


----------



## steenface (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL (Prime Outlets)*

Oh, I forgot --- they had ALL the Tendertones plus about six Fluidlines: shade, royal wink, blue peep, silverstroke, sage, and one other I can't remember!


----------



## BrowneyedBeauty (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I went there today...well, actually is was yesterday now! I got 4 items.

MAC Pigment in Copperclast
MAC Pigment in Pinked Mauve
MAC Powerpoint Eye Pencil in Handforged
MAC Fluidline Eyeliner Gel in Nightfish

The lady working in the store was really nice and she said that they get new stuff each week so to call if you are looking for a specific item. They had quite a few other MAC products- pigments, brushes, lipglasses, etc. They also had a ton of Clinique stuff. I don't know if I got lucky or if they always have a good selection! Hope I helped!


----------



## KYBankerGirl (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I was at the CCO at Prime Outlets Tuesday evening and it was like I hit the motherlode!

There were bags galore, lots of paint pots (7-8 total), shadesticks, pigments, eyeshadows, blushes, tendertones, only two brushes (187 and a huge pro brush), lip pencils and mostly cremesticks, several foundation colors, lots of skin care, gosh I can't remember everything now. They had a small selection of lipsticks, but they had glosses coming out of their ears.

I picked up a beiging shadestick, bare canvas paint, constructivist paint pot, nw15 select liquid, nw15 moisturecover, three bags, and I can't remember what else -- oh, black fluidline believe it or not.

The strange part was, when I got ready to leave I asked the girl if she might have some foundation in nw15. She went in the back and came out with a select foundation and the moisturecover. Turns out these were onesies that were just in my color! 

The store has not been open long but the selection (most of the stuff there was stuff that I can get at my counter) was really good compared to the other two CCOs I've been to in the past couple of months (Destin, FL and Jeffersonville, OH).

Hope this helps!


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Wow, I've been to the other CCO in Orlando, and I'm really looking forward to hitting this one sometime next month!  That Destin CCO has a sucky MAC selection, doesn't it?  That's my local CCO and I don't even waste the gas to go.  Their MAC selection has always been bad.


----------



## KYBankerGirl (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I was in Destin the week of Memorial Day and it must have been an accident that I found a few goodies - they had LOTS of brushes and I picked up a couple shadesticks and eyeshadows. But I will agree with you, it was a disappointment compared to Orlando.


----------



## kelcia (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I hope to get there sometime next week. Uhhhhm. Question.. which has better shopping OVERALL? prime outlets or premium. Last time I went to prime it was the lamest thing EVER but that was like.. 3 years ago? I checked the shops list and it seems to have more stores than premium. and last time I was at premium I did almost NO shopping. (in April)
Also what's the best way to get around from mall to mall? 'cause my dad's gonna be working and we might have to figure it out for ourselves.


----------



## liquidstar (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I think prime outlets are way better now. Memorial Day weekend they opened the last stores I think....my favorite is the victoria's secret outlet haha...but when I went the CCO there they didn't have as big of a selection compared to the premium outlets one, but it's way closer so I don't mind.


----------



## kelcia (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

So. you're like my orlando fix! I love you! I should just ask you stuff.
I'll be going to Rollins in the fall so i'm gonna need all the orlando help possible.


----------



## liquidstar (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

You were talking to me right? lol Yeah I was born and raised here so I guess I can be of some help..I used to live like 2 minutes from Rollins..feel free to message me with any questions or anything


----------



## kelcia (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

So. I just hit the CCO at Premium.. I'm gonna try my best to remember what they had. They had a pretty good spread I think so but then again this was my first time at CCO.
Tendertones... i don't think it was all of them but i know there was a pink an orange and the green that I got.
Slimshines and Mattenes (if you're looking for one in particular I'm sure i can tell you a general color)
Lipsticks.. they had 2 holiday colors and 2 of those with the white cases.. erm i'm not sure what that was (not to familiar with mac collections) nothing from like fafi or barbie or anything recent and they had a lot of nice colors no reds i don't think a lot of like tans and plums.. something like sci fi delity a little darker..
lip liners.. not particularly interesting colors.. there was this red one... 
4 fluidlines a shimmer dark olive green.. light purple.. a bright blue.. and grey
Fix plus
charged waters
moisturizer
shaving cream
oil control moisturizer
some other face products
some brush sets.. just with 239 lip liner 219 and face brush though.
They had stuff from Novel Twist.. the blush cubes with the 181 se warm and cool eye palettes
some concealers.. all in really dark NW's
loose powder in dark and deep dark
liquid bronzers
6-7 pigments.. i know they had blue brown this lavendar color and a pink color (all pastelts)
they had one glitter it was like an aqua blue
5 nail polishes.. vin goth they had 1 bottle of molasses there was this one color that was like blue and brown and 2 light pink colors.
5 or so eyeshadows.. there was a bright pink and two lavendars and two whites
3 fragrances.. one with the black top.. green top and yellow top
A shadestick.. in this ligh blue/green color
looots of lip gelees and glasses
oh and lip sets the one with the white and there are two lipsticks and a lip gloss had lots of those.

yeah.. i spent about a 100 bucks in there.. the worst part is I had spent that much in the pro store an hour before that. 
AND i still have to get to prime and back to premium
We shall see.
Super hall by the end of next week!


----------



## kelcia (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

So, stopped by Prime Outlets checked out the CCO today.
Really good stuff. They had a bunch of matte2 shadows. Clarity was there. amazing bright blue.
they had a couple of pigments.. accent red.. rushmetal cocomotion to name a few.
lots of color cremes blushes. and two highlighting powders.
Tons of shadows. Still had the mc queen shadows and matching paint pots. lots of paint pots including fresco rose and bare study
4 shade sticks including beige ing and corn and the orange one and i think 2 lavendar ones. a couple of nail colors.. tons of lipsticks nothing le i don't think. they had an advanced brush set with a contour brush a 187 foundation brush and concealer brush.
eyeliners and lip liners. 
Cream foundations they had NC 42 but now i need NC 40 according to the MA at the pro store...
tendertones from last year and this year...
Oh. They had blue lipstick... o.o; never seen that.
By mac too. Should have bought it just because.
I got two pigments a lipstick and a shadestick (my first pigments and shadestick!)

Oh and btw. I stopped by designer fragrances for NYX and they're over priced by like two bucks. When i was paying I told the lady that I loved the stuff but they were a bit overpriced. and she was like "i'm sorry" like all rude. and I was like.. 'nevermind' i should have said 'back off i'm a customer'
I don't suggest you go in there for anything absolutely rudest thing ever. I wish i could've walked away w/o buying it but i've wanted nyx so bad for MONTHS now.. and wasn't sure if I could go back
Anyways. Have fun shopping!


----------



## lunargen (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

@ Kelcia - Did you happen to see if there were any MSFs?


----------



## kelcia (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

No. No. MSFs.. =(
I'm going back today though. To both probably. (hopefully) we shall see what goes down.


----------



## lunargen (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I guess it's too much to hope for an MSF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Good luck with today's trip! Looking forward to your update since I'm going there this coming weekend. ^^b


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Thanks Kelcia! I'm looking forward to going to the Premium Outlet CCO in a few weeks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm hoping to get lucky and see some MSFs too.


----------



## kelcia (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Heey Guys!
So I did hit both places yesterday. Sorry I couldn't get on any earlier!
Uh. So i'm gonna start with the ones at Prime because that's easier.
They basically had the same stuff, same pigments and shadows. 
They did however get Rubenesque paint pot. So if you want that as a base.. I bought one for my sister.
And stuff I left out in my last post.. they had lots of fluidlines like in royal wink and BLACKTRACK! I know.. crazy. 
Premium though.. was LOADED!
They had gotten a new shipment like browneyedbeauty had told me. Loads of pigments. 
Jardin Air? I think it's called. I dunno it's upstairs and I don't wanna look up the name.. it's kinda like Tan pigment. So I bought it.
Sienna soemthing (gray color)
Dark Soul
Viz-a Violet
Pastorale
Gold.. something (it's not on the pro site so it's none of those..)
A couple of other pastel colors.
A pretty mauvy-purple-darkish color
couple of browns...
they got a couple of eyeshadoes in.. nothing bright so I just kind of grazed over them.. they had two light purples that looked almost exactly the same.
They had (which I was very excited to see 'cause I really wanted it) Sculpt and shape duo's. they only had two more in lightsweep (which is perfect for me I thought it was gonna be either too light or too dark but it's peerfect) and I got one of them.
They had another one that looked like it was for very white people and one for black skin.
They had blushes!
They were all pretty dark colors or colors you'd use for sculpting/shading other than Peaches which they also had only 2 of and I bought one for my mom..
They got a couple more paint pots.. they said they had rubenesque so I was exited but they had run out and they had just gotten the shipment on thursday.
No new shadesticks.. 
No new LE stuff like no new brush sets and no new brushes
They got Mascara X if you guys are interested in that.
They had a decent spread of studiofix powder I think they had a pretty light color.. like NW25 (call and make sure i'm not sure) no middle yellow tones I know 'cause I was looking. 
they had concealers.. they had the green yellow and purple toned ones.. which I regret not buying it. it's not like I wasnt gonna buy it. I forgot to pick it up.
ARGH!
I'm probably not gonna go back. I leave on Friday.
Good luck guys!
and if there's anything you're looking for specific you can post on here and I'll see if I remember anything.


----------



## lunargen (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

OMG Premium sounds so loaded!! It makes me kinda happy and sad at the same time though 'cause my mom postponed our outlet trip to the end of the month! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you know how often they restock? By the time I get there, either they'll most likely be cleaned out or just restocked. Argh and I wanted blacktrack and the sculpt duo too!!


----------



## kelcia (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I have noo idea when they restock. I'm sure if you call them a while before you go they'll tell you if they recently got restocked.
My suggestion is to not attempt to go there on a sunday.
HORRIBLE!


----------



## lunargen (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Oh I know. Sundays are just darn awful. That was the reason I didn't go in last time (that, and we were mainly there for the Coach sale 8D). Good thing we'll be spending the entire weekend when we go there. At least I'll have a couple of days just ogling at the stores. I'll definitely post up finds here ^^b


----------



## ChicaBoo (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I went to both stores today. I'll try to remember correctly which store had what items. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Premium:

Piggies--Pastorale, Viz-a-Violet, Bluebrown, Off the Radar
e/s--Claire de Lune, Velvet Moss, Tete-a-Tint, Floral Fantasy (and some other lilac color)
fluidline--Blacktrack
lots of lipsticks and glosses--Fancy That, Mad Cap
Novelty cool and warm palettes
The Antiquitease Finery collections in all colors
Brush kits and a few individual brushes (like fan brushes, 204, 225)
Foundation and powders in darker shades.

Prime:

Piggies: Accent Red, Cocomotion, Pinked Mauve, Mauvement, Gold Stroke, Rushmetal, Smoke Signal, Jewel something glitter, Off the Radar
e/s: Pagan, Nile, Clarity, Claire de Lune, Tete-a-Tint, Brown Script, Prussian, Graphology, Signed Sealed, Typographic, Flourishing, Copperplate, Llama
fluideline--Blacktrack, Silverstroke, Blitz and Glitz
paint pots--Delft, Constructivist, Indianwood, Moss Scape, Artifact
shadesticks--Beige-ing, Silverbleu, Gracious Me, Blurburry, Mangomix
Some brow colors
Novelty cool palettes
The Antiquitease Finery collections in all colors
Brush sets (gold and silver handles--Antiquitease?)
LOTS of lipsticks and glosses--some of the Mattene lipsticks (40s Pink, Orange Dare, several more)
beauty powder--Hullabaloo, a couple others.
some creme blushes--Pleasureful, several others.
Studio Touch-up Sticks
Fix +
Strobe cream
Charged water
Glitter liner
Tendertones

As you can see, Prime was loaded (but I ended up spending more at Premium since I hit it first). There was a lot of new stuff at Prime since I last visited 3 weeks ago.


----------



## lunargen (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

^Thanks for the update! I wish Premium would restock by the weekend. I'm going on a restock/splurge spree this weekend but most likely wont be going to Prime. Hopefully I can manage to 'coz I need Mangomix so bad!

edit:







 Nothing new at Premium. I asked the lady and she said that the next shipment (if anyone's interested) would be at the end of august coz they already had enough stock. I just ended up getting something from Antiquitease and that brush-beauty powder set which had the 181SE. Didn't get to go to Prime CCO. I was at the parking lot already! But my mom was barking at me that she didn't want to go to Prime coz its too expensive (she's a bit stingy) and wanted to go straight to Premium. *sigh* The weekend wasn't completely wasted though coz I essentially splurged at the Pro store and Nars.


----------



## kelcia (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Anyone planning a trip anytime soon?


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I'm going to Premium like next Friday most probably! If not it'll be like the weekend or something.


----------



## kelcia (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Okay thanks =D I'll probably stop by on tuesday. I get to college on Sat =D


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I went to Premium a couple of days ago now, here is what I remember was there -

Eyeshadows in Claire De Lune, Rite of Spring, Floral Fantasy and Purple Shower.

Pigments in Sweet Sienna, Viz-A-Violet, Pastorale, Aire De Blue, Gold Stroke, Copper Beam, Provence, Dark Soul and Jewelmarine Glitter.

Blush in Taupe, both Fafi compact powders Belightful and Vervacious. 

Lots of skincare, old bottle Fix+, Strobe Cream etc.

Many many eyeliners (lots of liquidlasts Electrolady, Pinkraft etc and fluidlines Nightfish, Jadeye, Non Conformist, Blue Peep, Iris Eyes)/lipliners/glitter liners (gold and green) and quite a few paints they were neutral/purple. There was also the softsparkle eye pencil sets from 2007 Christmas.

There was so many lipsticks and lipglasses I couldn't recall them all. There was some from Moonbathe and Lure though.


----------



## BrowneyedBeauty (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Hey guys! I went to the Premium outlets the other day and they had Fafi Eye Quads 1, Fafi Eye Quad 2, and Heatherette Quads 1 & 2. Almost everything else was the same as always...but I was in a hurry so I'm sure I missed a few things. Sorry this wasn't much but I figured someone around Orlando was looking for these things!


----------



## CherryLex (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I was in premium & Premier last weekend and they had a ton of FaFi stuff including paint pots, quads, lipsticks & glosses etc...
They also had Heatherette, Metal X shadows and McQueen stuff. 
Oh, and one of them had Light Flush MSF ^^


----------



## clwkerric (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I went to Prime yesterday... and saw a couple lipglasses from Moonbathe & fafi with also tons of other lipglasses. There were a couple of the Metal X cream shadows. 
They had 2 lip glasses from last years Holiday Couture collection. There were 2 beauty powders from Heatherette along with Tri 1 eye shadow. 
They didn't have very many eye shadows. But they had tons of Claire De Lune from Moonbathe. 
I saw reflects glitter in very pink. There were a few pigments. lots of lipstick and blushes. I saw Spaced out blush from Neo Sci Fi already. 
I asked the lady if she had any dazzleglasses and she said they didn't.
There were pleanty of strobe creams and charged waters.
Saw a few gift sets.... both brush sets from Herilooms?

I wasn't very impressed and I actually didn't buy a thing. I could've bought Spaced out from Neo Sci Fi but I was too un-amused that I didn't feel like buying it. I wish I had gone to Premium instead of Prime. (I'm from Tampa Bay and I just came there to go to Universal last night)


----------



## BrowneyedBeauty (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Hey! Has anyone been to either of these CCOs lately??


----------



## rmcandlelight (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Yeah, I was at Prime 1 the other day.  They have the purple/red eyeshadow called Milady.  2 different msf's.  fafi and heatherette eyeshadow quads.  Strobe cream and fix+. 

Where is the other CCO located in Orlando?


----------



## BrowneyedBeauty (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Awesome, thanks! Did you happen to see any pigments? 
It's at the Premium outlets off of I-4, exit 68. It's not far at all!


----------



## rmcandlelight (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

The pigments that I can remember: dark soul, something lady ship (an off white looking pigment) & pink pearl.  They have others also.

I have to check out the premium outlet.


----------



## Khisanth (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Just went to Premium today, w00t. they had:

*Heatherette *
     a couple of lipglasses and lipsticks
     Smooth Harmony compact

*Fafi*
     a couple of lipglasses and lipsticks
     paint pots (Perky and Cash Flow definitely)
     both eyeshadow quads

*Neo Sci-Fi *
     shimmer blush in Spaced Out
     one or two of the eyeshadows -- gotta love those bright orange containers and packaging lol
*
Naughty Nauticals *
     Meet the Fleet and Shore Leave e/s
     Lovely Lily pigment

*Alexander McQueen*
     Pagan e/s
*
Novel Twist *
     both the Warm and Cool Eyes palettes
     one of the lip palettes (didn't check which one it was, though)
     at least one of the pearlizers (again, wasn't paying attention to which one) that came with the 182 brush... might've been both?

*matte2 e/s*
     blanc type
     poison pen
     graphology
     signed, sealed
     typographic
     post haste
     pen 'n' pink
     newly minted
*
Antiquitease: Royal Assets *
     lip palettes (tan, coral, and pink available)

*Antiquitease: Finery *
     tan and coral lip sets

a couple of *3D* lipglasses (there was a deep red that I'm pretty sure was Boundless, also either Racy or Wondershine)

*Colour Forms *
     Powder in both Sun Centered and Play Around Pink
*
Strange Hybrid *
     Floral Fantasy e/s
     Rose Blanc e/s

*Mineralize Duo e/s *
     Fresh Green Mix
     Silversmith from Antiquitease
*
Sculpt and Shape Powder Duos *
     Emphasize
     Accentuate
     Lightsweep
     (can't remember if I actually saw Warm Light or not)
*
Moonbathe*
     Claire de Lune e/s

*(random paint pots)*
     Painterly for sure, but there were two or three others besides the Fafi ones available

*(random fluidlines)*
Sweet Sage for sure, but there were like four others available

*(random eyeshadows)*
     Purple Shower
     Plum Dressing
     Knight Divine
     Sumptuous Olive

*(random creams, gels, and sprays)*
Fix+
Strobe cream
Shave
Prep+Prime Skin
makeup remover (Green Gel and Cremewash)
Charged Water (Youth Aura, Renewal Defense and Revitalizing Energy)

they also had concealer trio palettes and sticks, brow set gels, powders and cream foundations (with SPFs). the only shade of pressed blot powder they've got at the moment is 'light' and loose is 'dark' (a lot of stuff was either very light or very dark), but they've got a fair selection of other pressed powders, blushes (creme and powder), lipsticks, and lipglasses available at the moment. also highlighters and bronzers and such. 

Also... i totally did not know they put in a CCO at the Prime Outlets up there by the Mall at Festival Bay! hahaha, another place to feed my addiction. And it's so close to the Mall at Millenia, too... :3


----------



## rmcandlelight (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I went to premium outlet on 10/31/08 and I got the shadowy lady quad and it was the last one left.  I'm diffently going back on Saturday and will also hit Prime 1 outlet as well.


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Would anybody be willing to CP for me??


----------



## doll.face (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I'd also be interested in a CP. If you can, please PM me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## carolynanne (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I was at Premium today. Pardon me, I am going to work off of Khisanth's  list. 

*Heatherette *
     a couple of lipglasses. Lipsticks were gone.
     Smooth Harmony compact

*Fafi*
     a couple of lipglasses and lipsticks
     paint pots (Perky and Cash Flow definitely)
     both eyeshadow quads

*Neo Sci-Fi *
     shimmer blush in Spaced Out
Fem Fi and Evening Aura e/s
*
Naughty Nauticals *
  E/s were gone
     Lovely Lily pigment

*Alexander McQueen*
     Pagan e/s
*
Novel Twist *
     both the Warm and Cool Eyes palettes
     one of the lip palettes (didn't check which one it was, though)
at least one of the pearlizers (again, wasn't paying attention to which one) that came with the 182 brush... might've been both?

I saw several pearlizers and beauty powders. I am not sure how many were from Novel twist.

*matte2 e/s*
     blanc type
     poison pen
     graphology
     signed, sealed
     typographic
     post haste
     pen 'n' pink
     newly minted
*
Antiquitease: Royal Assets *
     lip palettes (tan, coral, and pink available)

*Antiquitease: Finery *
     tan and coral lip sets

a couple of *3D* lipglasses (there was a deep red that I'm pretty sure was Boundless, also either Racy or Wondershine)

*Colour Forms *
     Powder in both Sun Centered and Play Around Pink
Circa Plum pigment
tea time pigment
*
Strange Hybrid *
     Floral Fantasy e/s
     Rose Blanc e/s

*Mineralize Duo e/s *
     Fresh Green Mix
     Silversmith from Antiquitease
*
Sculpt and Shape Powder Duos *
     Emphasize
     Accentuate
     Lightsweep
     (can't remember if I actually saw Warm Light or not)
*
Moonbathe*
     Claire de Lune e/s

*(random paint pots)*
     Painterly, Blacktrack, Cash Flow, moss scape, + 2 more

*(random fluidlines)*
Sweet Sage, ostentatious(sp), jade eye, macrovelvet ( i think). + 2 more. 


*(random eyeshadows)* - I didnt check these
     Purple Shower
     Plum Dressing
     Knight Divine
     Sumptuous Olive

The also have MSFs

Light Flush

Natural colors
Light
dark
medium 
medium dark

They also still have lipglasses and lipsticks from the Lure collection.





​


----------



## joey444 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

OMG!!! They have soooo many things! I've never been to a CCO and I've been to the Premium outlets like a thousand times (I have a three year old so imagine how many times I've been to Disney!!!).  Where exactly is the CCO INSIDE the mall?  The premium outlets are the ones off of I-4 with the Nike, Adidas, Kenneth Cole, Burberry, etc.. stores right?


----------



## carolynanne (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Pull up the premium out let website. Its #322. I believe if you go in near Tommy H & Addidas(sp) you will be close. Its in the bird section.


----------



## crystrill (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I find this thread "funny" because I work in one of the Orlando CCO's.


----------



## amishmethlab (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I'm heading down that way Thursday.  YAY.


----------



## Reiven (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_I find this thread "funny" because I work in one of the Orlando CCO's._

 

O.O Then you have the best info about what they have there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Wanna share? if you have the time ;D


----------



## rmcandlelight (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I was at Premium Outlet on Black Friday.

I picked up:

nice vice paint pot
224 brush
comic blue dazzleglass
ccb-pearl


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rmcandlelight* 

 
_I was at Premium Outlet on Black Friday.

I picked up:

nice vice paint pot_

 
Ooh!  NICE find!


----------



## Reiven (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I was at both prime and premium the last two days and 
what I saw at prime was: 
the 217(16$) and 134(37$) some eyeliner brushes and a flat blush brush
Some matte eyesh. the green Mcqueen one, golden olive pig and some others(no flashy color) 
jewelmarine glitter(11$)
heatherette lipg. in sock hop and style minx and smooth harmony compact
Some Fafi stuff(a quadatleast n powder, don't really look at them)
the novel twist pearlizer and some older brushssets
blushes one of them was gingerly
then they had some different cleansers, eyelashes, eyeliner and lipliner but didn't look at them

at premium:
all the above
the 187 brush (30$)
snob lipstick, ahoy(whatever the name is xD) and a lot of other colors
studio fix in som N colours
Moistureblend in NW20, I think there was one more color (20$)
old fix+
blot powder light(13)
minerlized foundation
heatherette lipg.- sock hop, bonus beat and styleminx and many smooth harmonys and a trio(the one with the blue color I think)
blot powder loose
sculpt and shape duos
MSF in warmed and one more

And many other thinks - It was my first time to a CCO andI was like a kid in a candy store, the salesperson actually laughed at me xD


----------



## ranifaye (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I went to both the Premium & Prime CCOs over the Christmas weekend, & they still had many of what was mentioned above & what seems like more!

I know that Premium had a good number of Dazzleglasses (Money, Honey, Sugarrimmed, Pleasure Principle, Ms. Fizz, Steppin' Out - just to name a few).

Prime had 2 of the Colour Forms brush sets in addition to the Holiday 07 Face brush set.  I saw the MAC 183, 134, 116, 217 & 224 brushes as well (among a few others I can't remember).

I picked up a few lippies from both as well as 3 brushes.  I got:

Sugarrimmed Dazzleglass
Money, Honey Dazzleglass
First Bloom Lipglass
Red Romp Lipglass
1N Lipstick
129SH Brush in the Fafi case
(2) 217 Brushes


----------



## BrowneyedBeauty (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Has anyone been lately? Just curious what they have now, esp pigments!


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrowneyedBeauty* 

 
_Has anyone been lately? Just curious what they have now, esp pigments!_

 
Me too, I want to go tomorrow but I'd like to know it's worth the two hour drive for me.


----------



## crystrill (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

It's probably not worth the drive. Maybe in two weeks


----------



## PerformingMAC (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_It's probably not worth the drive. Maybe in two weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ooh really? I'm going to be down in Orlando sometime between Feb. 3-6. Will it be good for a trip by then?


----------



## crystrill (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PerformingMAC* 

 
_Ooh really? I'm going to be down in Orlando sometime between Feb. 3-6. Will it be good for a trip by then?_

 
VERY GOOD TRIP!!!!!


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_VERY GOOD TRIP!!!!!_

 
Ohhh, DO TELL! I might brave the 1.5-2 hour drive...

What did they have there??


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Ok, I've decided to make the drive to Orlando. As soon as hubs gets back from getting his hair cut, we're heading out!


----------



## joey444 (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Crystill- Please do tell!!  What goodies are there now??


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I just got home from Orlando..Now keep in mind I'm new to MAC so I'm sure I saw things, that I really don't know what they are, lol.

They had like 5 or 6 MES'. I got sea and sky and the silver/black one. They had probably 10 tendertones, at least. About 6 different piggies, I got none. A bunch of eyeshadow pots that they didn't have last time, and some in the orange package. I picked up Llama. They had glitter liners, I got one of each. I got a Fafi lipstick, and a sharkskin shadestick. They also had the cement (I think that's the name of it) shadestick as well as some other ones. They had two perfumes, and of course, tons of glasses and dazzleglasses. I saw 3 Heatherette ones and a few Fafi ones. They also had a Fafi quad and a Heatherette palette. They had bags and brushrolls, and a brush set from whatever line had the gold crest and the silver crest. Oh, they had a gloss from the line that had the pearls all over the lid.

LOL, I'm so bad with collection names since I wasn't using MAC when these came out.

They had strobe cream, some charged waters, some foundations and powders that were too dark for me. TONS of blushes, including Dollymix, and probably 10 nail polishes. In addition to glitter liners, they had the other liquid liners, too. They had purple and teal, etc.

That's all I can really remember. I'm most excited about the MES, though. I've been wanting Sea and Sky ever since I saw a picture of it.

Now if they'd ONLY get MSF's in there, I'd be in hog heaven.


----------



## crystrill (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Fataliya, you went to Premium?

For those that want like a list or something, PM me. I work there and we're not allowed to give people stock or prices over the phone when they call, and to me telling people I don't know online is equivalent. I definitely don't want anyone coming into my job saying, "Well she said it would be here." Etc. It looks bad on my part AND weird because I mentioned Specktra once and no one at work knew what I was talking about LOL.

Anyhoo, speaking of my job, let me get going. I'm not working at my location today, and who knows where the CCO is at the other one... so I need time to allow myself to get lost! lol


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_Fataliya, you went to Premium?

For those that want like a list or something, PM me. I work there and we're not allowed to give people stock or prices over the phone when they call, and to me telling people I don't know online is equivalent. I definitely don't want anyone coming into my job saying, "Well she said it would be here." Etc. It looks bad on my part AND weird because I mentioned Specktra once and no one at work knew what I was talking about LOL.

Anyhoo, speaking of my job, let me get going. I'm not working at my location today, and who knows where the CCO is at the other one... so I need time to allow myself to get lost! lol_

 
I didn't hit Premium, I hit the Prime Outlet.


----------



## mrsdarcy001 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I went to the CCO at Premium today and got BBR MSF in Redhead. I can't believe it's at CCO already. They also had a good selection of piggies. I got Melon and Golden Olive.


----------



## BrowneyedBeauty (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I got Redhead MSF too! I was so excited!


----------



## crystrill (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrowneyedBeauty* 

 
_I got Redhead MSF too! I was so excited!_

 
I saw that at Premium on Tuesday  and was like WHAT!!!


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

lucky! If anyone goes back anytime soon, can someone please cp me a redhead msf? TIA


----------



## crystrill (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoshopaholicxo* 

 
_lucky! If anyone goes back anytime soon, can someone please cp me a redhead msf? TIA_

 

I'll probably go there tomorrow after work so let me know NOW if you want it. 
IM me on AIM: CrystalChavez00, or PM me. I prefer AIM though because sometimes I don't notice my PM's.


----------



## littletidbit30 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Does anyone know if the Orlando CCOs still have Nice Vice PP?


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

*I'd seriously doubt it.  My CCO recently had most of the Fafi p/p's, *except* for Nice Vice.  I'm sure if you call and ask they'll tell you if they do, though!* * You could always try Gone But Not Forgotten.*


----------



## crystrill (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I know for a fact Prime doesn't have it. I'm going to Premium tomorrow so I'll check.


----------



## littletidbit30 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_I know for a fact Prime doesn't have it. I'm going to Premium tomorrow so I'll check._

 

Thanks!  It is a long drive for me (I am on the west coast, north of Tampa), but I am dying to have this pp.


----------



## arl2267 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Does anyone know what Heatherette trio is available?  This is going to sound dumb, but is there any way that I can order something by calling the store?  I used to live in Orlando, but now I live in WA state 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I have been looking everywhere for the Heatherette trio 2!


----------



## crystrill (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *arl2267* 

 
_Does anyone know what Heatherette trio is available?  This is going to sound dumb, but is there any way that I can order something by calling the store?  I used to live in Orlando, but now I live in WA state 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have been looking everywhere for the Heatherette trio 2!_

 
Premium has both, Prime has Trio 1. Both are $22.75. 

And no, we don't ship things.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littletidbit30* 

 
_Thanks!  It is a long drive for me (I am on the west coast, north of Tampa), but I am dying to have this pp._

 
Nope, don't have it either!


----------



## arl2267 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Thanks Crystrill!!

Do you think Trio 2 will still be around mid March?  My friend is moving to Orlando so I might have her pick one up for me


----------



## crystrill (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *arl2267* 

 
_Thanks Crystrill!!

Do you think Trio 2 will still be around mid March?  My friend is moving to Orlando so I might have her pick one up for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No clue. I don't know Premium's stock and I know they move things faster than Prime. However, for the most part, people usually by singles of stuff compared to quads, etc.


----------



## crystrill (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

We got a LOT of new stuff in (Prime). I won't go into specifics but we got A LOT of Holiday items (including the mineralize eyeshadows), suite array, and a  bunch of other crap I can't remember off the top of my head.

If you have a specific question, PM me.


----------



## nicole styles (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Has anyone been to CCO this month? I will be visiting Orlando next week and wanted to stop in to see what's new? is it worth the stop?


----------



## Prototype83 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nicole styles* 

 
_Has anyone been to CCO this month? I will be visiting Orlando next week and wanted to stop in to see what's new? is it worth the stop?_

 
I went to Premium last Saturday.  Dang they had alot of stuff LOL!  They had alot of pigments (to name a few favs: Violet, Heritage Rouge, , Accent Red, Pink Opal, Viz-A-Violet, etc...), Nice Vice, Greenstroke and Cash Flow paintpots, the mineralize shadows from that last collection (Dangerzone, Interview...I think think they had them all), several blushes and the Heatherette trios.  Very nice selection IMO.  I didn't see any brushes...but I didn't get a chance to ask either.  I was in a rush to get to MAC Pro, so I didn't get a chance to write down anything specifically.


----------



## littletidbit30 (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I think I may have to take a trip to this CCO soon.  I have been on the hunt for Nice Vice and some other Mineralize shadows.


----------



## crystrill (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

We got in more mineralize eyeshadows again. We had sold out of them but they came back. The duo one's and the triple ones from the Holiday collection. And we got in more Suite Array shadows. We also got in the Classic Eye holiday palette.

For those of you who like Bobbi Brown, we have 2 of her Shimmer Bricks.

And that's about it that's newsworthy.


----------



## Sarahsmom81 (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I have been meaning to try the mineralize  eyeshadow duos, this will finally be my chance visit the CCO. Thanks for info.
Amber.


----------



## xxAngelxx (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I'm going to Orlando on Monday (yay for Disneyworld lol) and I'll finally get to go to a CCO! I really hope I can pick up a few things.


----------



## BrowneyedBeauty (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I went to Premium this weekend. They had lots of pigments, as usual, and.....Studio Sculpt! Just thought someone might want it!


----------



## chickatthegym (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrsdarcy001* 

 
_I went to the CCO at Premium today and got BBR MSF in Redhead. I can't believe it's at CCO already. They also had a good selection of piggies. I got Melon and Golden Olive._

 

How much were the BBR MSF's?


----------



## ShuGirl (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

MAC

*All beauty powder blushes, nuance MSB,*
*MSFS: So **Ceylon**, Petticoat, Light Flush*
*Electroflash duos ALL*
*E/s: surreal, warm chill, blue flame, cool heat, talent pool, go, bold & brazen, dreammaker, grand entrance, Claire de lune, gorgeous gold… ALL starflash except smoke & diamonds*
*Pigments: Aire de blue, ALL OVERRICH, Plenty of rushmetal*
*Palettes: Tempting [cult of ch\erry], trip5 [French grey palette], and like 4 others, 2008 warm and cool eyes, Both heatherette trios*
*Both Heatherette BPS
*
*Pink poodle l/g, and some from CoC, there were a whole bunch of lip products [like ½ a MAC counter] but I didn’t see the labels on most*
*Loads of bags.*



Also: Bobbi Brown shimmering nudes!


----------



## joey444 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

^^^No paintpots??  I'm going in a few and would like to pick up some paintpots..


----------



## littletidbit30 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

So who wants to grab me the Petticoat?!?!  LOL!


----------



## fintia (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I am looking for this!! have you guys seen it?

Shy girl, Myth, Creme de nude,Viva glam 1Blankety, under age I think? Lollipop lovin???
I will be going to Orlando soon not for fun reasons... the only good thing is that I can get to go to a good CCO.. mine here in SF SUCKS!


----------



## BrowneyedBeauty (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Yes, they have paintpots! At premium, they are always on the counter, not next to the other MAC stuff. HTH!


----------



## ShuGirl (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrowneyedBeauty* 

 
_Yes, they have paintpots! At premium, they are always on the counter, not next to the other MAC stuff. HTH!_

 
yep sorry, they had greenstroke, rebunesque, the reddish one [starts with A?] rollickin...some from Fafi. HtH


----------



## nicoleh619 (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Hi..fellow MAC lovers!!!! I really want to know which outlet has the better CCO since I will be visiting in May...Prime or Premium? What's your honest opinions? I liked Primes store directory listing a little better I must admit but just based on CCO which would you all recommend I visit or are both worth the visit? Please HELPPPPP!!! TIA...


----------



## chococat5 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShuGirl* 

 
_MAC

*All beauty powder blushes, nuance MSB,*
*MSFS: So **Ceylon**, Petticoat, Light Flush*
*Electroflash duos ALL*
*E/s: surreal, warm chill, blue flame, cool heat, talent pool, go, bold & brazen, dreammaker, grand entrance, Claire de lune, gorgeous gold… ALL starflash except smoke & diamonds*
*Pigments: Aire de blue, ALL OVERRICH, Plenty of rushmetal*
*Palettes: Tempting [cult of ch\erry], trip5 [French grey palette], and like 4 others, 2008 warm and cool eyes, Both heatherette trios*
*Both Heatherette BPS
*
*Pink poodle l/g, and some from CoC, there were a whole bunch of lip products [like ½ a MAC counter] but I didn’t see the labels on most*
*Loads of bags.*



Also: Bobbi Brown shimmering nudes!_

 

Can someone Please CP petticoat MSF for me? I also have a MUA Acct which I use more than specktra! PLMK if you can! Thanks so much I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## crystrill (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nicoleh619* 

 
_Hi..fellow MAC lovers!!!! I really want to know which outlet has the better CCO since I will be visiting in May...Prime or Premium? What's your honest opinions? I liked Primes store directory listing a little better I must admit but just based on CCO which would you all recommend I visit or are both worth the visit? Please HELPPPPP!!! TIA..._

 
Premium, to be honest. 

I'm hoping we get a shipment at Prime soon because I am so tired of going into work and seeing the same crap. But shipments are random.


----------



## holly1222 (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Can somebody pick polar opposite eyeshadow duo for me. Pretty please,
I can do paypal.  Premium is very far from me. thanks.


----------



## Fataliya (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I didn't know Premium was better than Prime. Every time I went there, I was going to Prime. *sniffle*


----------



## crystrill (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

LOL yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They always have more stuff because they are a busier store. Premium mall in general is busier than Prime. Prime has been open only a year, Premium has been around 7.

FYI - we're in the middle of inventory so nothing will be stocked this week at Prime.


----------



## ChicaBoo (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nicoleh619* 

 
_Hi..fellow MAC lovers!!!! I really want to know which outlet has the better CCO since I will be visiting in May...Prime or Premium? What's your honest opinions? I liked Primes store directory listing a little better I must admit but just based on CCO which would you all recommend I visit or are both worth the visit? Please HELPPPPP!!! TIA..._

 
They really aren't far apart. One sits at one end of International Drive, one sits at the other. It's faster to hop onto I-4 to travel between both--International is a traffic mess (not that I-4 is a smooth drive...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

If you can dedicate 2-3 hours to shop, go to both! They do carry some different things.


----------



## fintia (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

What are my chances to find Ruby Woo or cherish in a CCO??? I'm gonna try to...


----------



## nicoleh619 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_Premium, to be honest. 

I'm hoping we get a shipment at Prime soon because I am so tired of going into work and seeing the same crap. But shipments are random._

 
Thank you so much for your answer! I will try my best to check out both of them but I guess Prime will be first on my list now .


----------



## nicoleh619 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ChicaBoo* 

 
_They really aren't far apart. One sits at one end of International Drive, one sits at the other. It's faster to hop onto I-4 to travel between both--International is a traffic mess (not that I-4 is a smooth drive...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

If you can dedicate 2-3 hours to shop, go to both! They do carry some different things._

 
Awwww thank you so much for that feedback as well! I'm getting so excited about my trip now. I went to Orlando in December but that was for Disney....I was sad that I didn't make it to the CCO's, now I can't wait!!


----------



## joey444 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

^^^Me too! I went in December for my daughter's third birthday and because we were in line for like THREE hours for a ride, I didn't make it to the CCO....I was so mad!  I'm going again next month and I'm sooooo excited. I am NOT missing it this time around!


----------



## crystrill (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joey444* 

 
_^^^Me too! I went in December for my daughter's third birthday and because we were in line for like THREE hours for a ride, I didn't make it to the CCO....I was so mad!  I'm going again next month and I'm sooooo excited. I am NOT missing it this time around!_

 
GEEZ! I would have left! But I live here and have been on everything.

At Prime we SHOULD be getting in some new things - however, I looked at the shipment list and it's all things we have had before. But if you have never been here before, it will be new to you.


----------



## crystrill (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

5/11/09 EDIT (SPECIFIC NAMES OF THE NEWER STUFF WE HAVE)
New paint pots: delft, bare study, painterly, fresco rose, miss fortune
pearlglide eye pencils: wolf, black russian, rave, bankroll, spare change,
skinfinish: medium natural/shimmer, gold deposit, light flush, petticoat
studio moisture blend: nw47, nw 50
studio fix: nc 50, nc 55, nw 50, nw 40, nw 30, nw 35
lip conditioner: fuschia *something*, and a few more, cant remember
eyeshadows
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hloof, lilac touch, soft flower
blush: merrily, love joy, and a ton more cant remember
mascaras: plushblack, zoomlash in black and brown
metal-x shadows: goldspice, metablu,  fusion gold, (and i think pink inglot, can't remember)
brow powders duo things - we have 4 shades now. don't know the specific names though.
coc - tempting, shadowy lady


----------



## crystrill (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

The moment you all have been waiting for! ...

We got in the Dame Edna trio's. Both of them. (But that's it from Dame Edna).

(I also edited my previous posts with more names of things)


----------



## mrsdarcy001 (May 16, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I went to Prime and Premium last night. Prime still has the Dame Edna trios that Crystrill mentioned. Premium had a lot of good stuff in - lots of piggies, some new lippies (show orchid, full on fuschia, neon orange), dazzlelash, msfs incl. So Ceylon and Warm Soul, lots of eyeshadows, mineralize foundation, paint pots and lots more. So I have concluded, and this is just my opinion, from shopping both stores frequently that Premium generally has more stock and a better selection, but the more H/E stuff like BB complete lip palette and $450 brush set and trendier stuff like Dame Edna tends to show up at Prime first. So it's kind of necessary to shop both. I'm going to post my haul from both places on the haul forum.


----------



## crystrill (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Premium always, always has more stuff because they have more customers and that mall in general is busier. Prime has only been open a year. The busier you are, the more stuff EL sends your store, and the better! Like Premium has Studio Sculpt foundation! For the basics, Premium is ALWAYS the place to go before hitting up a MAC counter or store. They always have a good range of foundations - and basics like studio fix, makeup remover, things like that.

And anyone visiting Premium in the next two weeks should be VERY satisfied. ehh emm. lol.

And Prime MIGHT be getting a shipment next week. I only work on weekends so that's when I will know for sure.


----------



## littletidbit30 (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Does anyone know if either if the Orlando CCO's have the 180?


----------



## crystrill (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littletidbit30* 

 
_Does anyone know if either if the Orlando CCO's have the 180?_

 
Were you at Prime today (Sunday)?

And no, we don't.


----------



## littletidbit30 (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_Were you at Prime today (Sunday)?

And no, we don't._

 
No I wasn't.  Do I have a twin?  LOL!  I have a friend who is looking at her CCO for one as she just got one there a couple of weeks ago.  Keeping my fingers crossed!!!  I may venture down to Ellenton when I go to school next week, but I don't expect to find anything real interesting.


----------



## crystrill (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littletidbit30* 

 
_No I wasn't.  Do I have a twin?  LOL!  I have a friend who is looking at her CCO for one as she just got one there a couple of weeks ago.  Keeping my fingers crossed!!!  I may venture down to Ellenton when I go to school next week, but I don't expect to find anything real interesting._

 
Call them and ask. If you want to know if we have 1 or 2 specific items we will tell you.


----------



## nursee81 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

hey crystrill I will be in orlando the end of june which CCO would you recommend to go and check out some older things. I am hoping to get some good stuff.


----------



## crystrill (May 30, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_hey crystrill I will be in orlando the end of june which CCO would you recommend to go and check out some older things. I am hoping to get some good stuff._

 
If you have the time, both. One is closer to Disney, one is closer to Universal. And they both close at 11PM.

FYI: We got new stuff in. Don't know when, but it was sometime this week.

3 Dame Edna lipglasses, 2 lipsticks, both of the highlighter powder  colors (and we also have both es trios from previously). Then from Monogram we got 3 of the dazzle glasses, 4 lipsticks, and we previously already had the powders or whatever they were. Also in is the MAC mini rectangle mirror. We got a few wipes in but they will probably be gone before anyone reads this LOL. Eyeshadows, we got in Mont Blanc and a few others I can't remember. And we had like 5 or 6 pigments and now we have 14 in, including Provence (and that's the only new color I can remember LOL). We also got in the Medium Dark pressed blot powder and about 8/9 pot concealers. A good amount of darker colors as well. Off the top of my head I know we have NC 45, 50, NW 45, 50, 35.

I'll try to make a list tomorrow but usually when I'm at work I get sidetracked and don't remember about making lists and things - or if I remember I can't bother.

Some other things we have - a bunch of MAC sponges, MAC eyelash curler, eyelashes, Holiday pigment set with the golds, one of the holiday look sets with a mini mascara, eyeliner, irridescent powder, brush, and bare slimshine. And we have all the Holday brush sets and all of the Colour Form ones. Brushes we have 224 and 183 and a ton more.


----------



## fintia (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I went to the Premium one and they have a lot of stuff!! and the store is very neat which I liked!! I bought 4 things.. I will be posting a pic in the haul thread!!!


----------



## cheetahprint (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

i got the fafi stuff i wanted at prime.


----------



## Alakazam (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_If you have the time, both. One is closer to Disney, one is closer to Universal. And they both close at 11PM.

FYI: We got new stuff in. Don't know when, but it was sometime this week.

3 Dame Edna lipglasses, 2 lipsticks, both of the highlighter powder colors (and we also have both es trios from previously). Then from Monogram we got 3 of the dazzle glasses, 4 lipsticks, and we previously already had the powders or whatever they were. Also in is the MAC mini rectangle mirror. We got a few wipes in but they will probably be gone before anyone reads this LOL. Eyeshadows, we got in Mont Blanc and a few others I can't remember. And we had like 5 or 6 pigments and now we have 14 in, including Provence (and that's the only new color I can remember LOL). We also got in the Medium Dark pressed blot powder and about 8/9 pot concealers. A good amount of darker colors as well. Off the top of my head I know we have NC 45, 50, NW 45, 50, 35.

I'll try to make a list tomorrow but usually when I'm at work I get sidetracked and don't remember about making lists and things - or if I remember I can't bother.

Some other things we have - a bunch of MAC sponges, MAC eyelash curler, eyelashes, Holiday pigment set with the golds, one of the holiday look sets with a mini mascara, eyeliner, irridescent powder, brush, and bare slimshine. And we have all the Holday brush sets and all of the Colour Form ones. Brushes we have 224 and 183 and a ton more._

 
hello crystrill, its been a month since you posted the things you had at premium and i went there May with my sister, any new stuff for this month? 
i've been thinking about buying some more stuff this week. i live 40 mins from here to there btw.


----------



## ChicaBoo (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I just shopped both Orlando CCOs today. Premium was loaded! I've forgotten a lot already, but here's a sampling:

Premium:
Skinfinish: Gold Deposit, Petticoat, So Ceylon.
E/s: Time and Space, Talent Pool, Henna, Sunset B, Climate Blue, Apres Ski, Arctic Grey, Shore Leave, Mont Black, Expensive Pink, Magnetic Fields, Evening Aura, Gorgeous Gold.
Pigment: Lark About, Bell Bottom Blue, Lovely Lily, Your Ladyship, Spiritualized, Circa Plum, Golden Olive, Kitschmas, Cocomotion, Tea Time, Jardin Aires.
Solar Bits: Black Ore and Scatterrays.
L/s: Ruby Woo, Utter Pervette, all the Dame Edna l/s.
L/g: Pink Poodle, Live and Dye, Soft Wave, Bonus Beat, Sock Hop, Naked Space, Comet Blue d/g.
Blush/Beauty Powder: Smooth Harmony, Spaced Out, Sweet William, Plum Foolery. A lot more I can't remember.
Mineralized e/s duos.

Prime:
A few repeats of Premium, but also:
Paint Pots: Girl Friendly, Moss Scape, Rollickin'.
Pearlglide: Spare Change, Miss Fortune.
Metal X shadows.
Monogram stuff.
Several Tendertones.
Solar Bits: a light one that's not Scatterrays. I can't remember the name.


Both had the Cult of Cherry quads along with a couple of Fafi, Heatherette, and Dame Edna palettes.

No sign of the BBR MSFs or Hello Kitty, from what I could see.


----------



## Ebbychina (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Does any one know whether or not any of the CCO's has Bold & Brazen e/s? I purchased one in Feb. and I am almost out!!!!!! I need a couple back ups!!

Thanks!


----------



## holly1222 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

When i went to the premium cco on the weekend i saw that eyeshadow there.


----------



## PerformingMAC (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Huzzah!
Letting you all know!
Manish Arora: pallete, 1 lipgloss, 2 blushes!
Spotted at Premium today!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PerformingMAC* 

 
_Huzzah!
Letting you all know!
Manish Arora: pallete, 1 lipgloss, 2 blushes!
Spotted at Premium today!!!_

 
Wow that is for sure the CCO find of the year!


----------



## trulyobsessed (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Got a Manish palette while on vacation this week...made my vacation PERFECT!!


----------



## ChicaBoo (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Manish is still at Premium!! The eye palette, Devil, Pink Swoon the lipglasses: all still available!


----------



## cheetahprint (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

i wish it was at prime, i might go to premium to get it though..!

is there anything new though at prime? i kinda want to just go but i don't have to so any thing new there?

btw do they sell studio fix fluid? i swear i saw some at premium but i didn't look closely at it.


----------



## crystrill (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Prime has a lot of new Bobbi Brown. The "new" MAC is all stuff that was already there, but just more of it. The next collection "up" to come to CCO's would be Hello Kitty since BBR came recently. And I really doubt it will come. They will probably keep it at MAC as long as possible to milk the earnings in my opinion.

At Premium, I got Devil and both lipglasses. The other blush was in the sold out bin, but oh well, it probably wouldn't have looked good on me. I didn't get the palette. I don't know, I wanted it SO bad when it came out and was really disappointed when I didn't get it. But when I saw it in person it wasn't so alluring. I'm proud of myself for not buying it LOL. Plus I own like 3 of the colors in there already that I barely ever use.

And Prime only has NC50 and 55 Fluid Select Tint or whatever it's called. For those of you who like EL Double Wear, there's a good amount of shades left.

We have most of last year's Starflash colors. We DID have all the BRR skin finishes... but they're just about sold out now. Those went SUPER fast. 

Let's see... I'm just trying to remember things off the top of my head.

-The whole Dame Edna Collection
-Monogram blush brush, 3 DG's (But I think 1 or 2 sold out already), the mystery powder, and sheer sparks
-Heatherette trio's are still there, along with Bonus Beat LG.
-Tempting and Shadowy Lady quad from COC
-7 Tendertones, don't know the names... mainly the bronzey and pink ones, and that lime green one.
-Cremesheens... we have a ton, or had. I haven't really taken a look at the lipsticks lately. But at some point we had all of them.
-90% of last year's Starflash colors (lotusland, top hat, bold and brazen, and a ton more... but those are the only ones I remember off the top of my head LMAO)
-Natural/Shimmer skinfinish... about 3 colors left. Medium Dark, and the last 2 darker colors I believe.
-A ton of pigments, don't know the names, don't even care to know the names to be honest. And just an FYI... if you call the store asking us to list all the pigment colors we're not allowed to do that. If you have a question about up to like 2 colors then yes, we can tell you if it's in stock, but that's about it. More than that we have to tell you to come to the store. 
-Scatter Rays and Bronzescape Solar Bits
-Ungaro Highlighters, Metal-x shadows... a good amount, don't remember the names!
-Colour Forms - both palettes, and the lipsticks... the brush set... we only have purple left and green, which is the same kit, different color... and those will be gone in a month or so. Green and red lip palette.
-MAC eyelash curler, fat sharpener, lashes, and a lot of different sponges. The foundation pump. And travel jars and that lil sifter jar thing too.
-Fafi... 3 or 4 lipsticks and like 2 lipglasses... plus the tote bag and scarf, and one of the dolls. 
-Bobbi Brown - Smooth Skin Foundation in Almond, Chesnut, I think Porclein and two other lighter shades. We also have the foundation stick in Warm Porclein and some other shade. Soothing Balm for around $44 I believe. And a purple shade of eyeliner with the smudger. And I'm pretty sure there was more but I just can't think of it off the top of my head. It was a TONNN of new BB stuff.
-Perfumes - We had Sean Jean I Am King, but sold out already... Michael Kors Bermuda... Tommy Girl in some special packaging.
-Clinique - we have this cute floral bag that came in the other day with the trial size #2 skin. SOOO cute. Clinique is Clinique though. We always get the same things in.
-Estee Lauder - We got in some new quads. I really like these compared to the older EL products. These are actually nice and worth the money more. We also got in a ton of eyeliners and lipliners from them and 2 of their brow pencils.

Specific product question? Please just ask! If you ask I will remember if we have it or not. Sometimes I just can't remember it off the top of my head.

Another FYI: If you come to the store or call asking for something in specific and I say NO we don't have it, I'm NOT lying to you. Working with the same things over and over each day you know what you have and don't have. I'm never saying "no" because I'm being lazy and don't want to look. It's because I KNOW we don't have it. And even the times I look for the sake of looking even when I Know we don't have it, I'm always correct... we don't.


----------



## cheetahprint (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

thanks crystrill! i've been thinking about getting that brush set just for the 187, i'm still a mac newbie and i'm not willing to pay full price for the full sized one but my sister has one and i used it with studio fix fluid and i loved it.. (since she's moving out i have to find my own..lol) even though people say the brush sets are not man made like the full sized one, about 30+ dollars for 5 brushes versus a $42.. i think i have to go with the brush set. unless something changes my mind.


----------



## cheetahprint (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cheetahprint* 

 
_thanks crystrill! i've been thinking about getting that brush set just for the 187, i'm still a mac newbie and i'm not willing to pay full price for the full sized one but my sister has one and i used it with studio fix fluid and i loved it.. (since she's moving out i have to find my own..lol) even though people say the brush sets are not man made like the full sized one, about 30+ dollars for 5 brushes versus a $42.. i think i have to go with the brush set. unless something changes my mind. _

 
actually, i do have a question about the brush sets.. when do they actually go to the CCO? I rather wait for the brush set from the Graphic Garden collection just for the bag rather then the plain purple or green bag.. since the Shape and Perfect has the 187SE also..


----------



## crystrill (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cheetahprint* 

 
_actually, i do have a question about the brush sets.. when do they actually go to the CCO? I rather wait for the brush set from the Graphic Garden collection just for the bag rather then the plain purple or green bag.. since the Shape and Perfect has the 187SE also.._

 
We also have it in the Holiday set. The red one that came in the cup thing.

December the EARLIEST is when we would get it.

 Premium has the 187 by itself for 29.99 along with the smaller version to it (forgot the # and price).


----------



## INFALLIBLE86 (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Do They Have Girl Friendly Paint Pot? Thanks.


----------



## cheetahprint (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I finally went to Premium CCO for the Manish pallette and I didn't see it so I asked a worker and she told me it was sold out! I should've went earlier.. but would it be back at Premium or another CCO soon?

Oh and I did see one of the Hello Kitty beauty powder in Pretty Baby I believe it was.


----------



## PerformingMAC (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Spiced Chocolate quad spotted at Premium!!!


----------



## BeHeardKD (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Does anyone know if there hiring at any of the CCOs? I would love to work there. 

anyways they still have the devil blush from the manish arora collection at Premium. And my mom got the Spiced Chocolate quad.


----------



## crystrill (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Premium gets everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sometimes I wished I worked at that location for the stuff, but then again... that store gets crazy busy sometimes . I've worked there and you get like nothing done.

And no, no hiring at either locations. Estee Lauder has a hiring freeze.


----------



## BeHeardKD (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Ok. Thank you!


----------



## cheetahprint (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Is the Holiday 08 Smokey Eye palette at Prime or Premium? 

I don't remember seeing it but I was in a rush when I was at Premium the other day.. and I don't remember if i saw it at Prime. (haha.. i have horrible memory!)


----------



## holly1222 (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I saw it in prime store.


----------



## nonchalantbeaut (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I'm going to Orlando this weekend and was wondering if there's anything new at either CCOs. Thanks!


----------



## Alakazam (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nonchalantbeaut* 

 
_I'm going to Orlando this weekend and was wondering if there's anything new at either CCOs. Thanks!_

 

*bump*


----------



## AnjaNicole (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Hi I am from the Bahamas and I will be coming to Orlando the end of October and I was wondering if someone can tell me whats currently at both the CCO's located in Orlando. It can be either permanent or LE items. Will appreciate any help rendered. Thanks


----------



## limararwot (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I was just at the Prime CCO yesterday afternoon. I've only been to one other CCO (the Sawgrass Mills CCO in Sunrise, FL), but this one had a whole lot more MAC stuff. I don't remember nearly everything but here's a list of what I can remember: So Ceylon MSF, Brunette MSF, Redhead MSF, Love Rock MB and several other MB from the Grand Duo collection, a bunch of pigments, including Cocomotion from the Makeup Art Cosmetics collection, Gold Stroke, and Mutiny. That barely begins to cover all the MAC items they had, but I hope that helps!


----------



## t4ruh (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I'm gonna need to drop in and see if I *need* anything.


----------



## ChicaBoo (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I went last Friday to Premium. Here's what I remember:

Palettes: Spiced Chocolate, Tempting, all the Holiday '08 eyes, some travel eyes, old Nordies, Fafi, and Heatherette, and random lip palettes.
Cream Color Base: Virgin Isle, Fresh Morning.
Eyeshadow: Cool Heat, Haunting, Time and Space, Talent Pool, Henna, Climate Blue, Mont Black, Magnetic Fields, Evening Aura, Gulf Stream, Warm Chill.
Pigment: Lark About, Your Ladyship, Spiritualized, Golden Olive, Jardin Aires, quite a few more.
Solar Bits: Black Ore.
L/s: Ruby Woo, Morange, Coral Polyp, lots more.
L/g: Heatherette, Hello Kitty, Dame Edna, Pink Manish, Shine Manish.
Blush/Beauty Powder: Spaced Out, X Rocks, Devil (Manish), Plum Foolery, Hello Kitty (including the KK compact), Dame Edna, Heatherette (Smooth Harmony).
Mineralize e/s duos: lots of them!
Mineralize blush: Grand Duo, Hot Planet, Moon River.
Brushes: 188, 134, much more.
N/l: about a dozen, including HK On the Prowl and Vestal White, and Love and Friendship from Rose Romance.


----------



## ranifaye (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Do they still have Tendertones at either Prime or Premium?  I'm on the hunt for Tender Baby!


----------



## AmiS4ys (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ranifaye* 

 
_Do they still have Tendertones at either Prime or Premium? I'm on the hunt for Tender Baby! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I just went to Prime yesterday and I believe they did have Tender Baby.

This is what they also had:

Face:
Darker complexion Studio Fix Stick (NW45 and so on)
TONS of Perfect Topping MSFs
TONS of So Ceylon MSFs
TONS (again lol) of the Natural MSFs in Medium w/ Shimmer
Brunette and Redhead MSFs
Monogram Collection Beauty Powders (all shades)
Pleasantry Mineralized Blush
Mineralize SPF 15 Loose Foundation in all the Light and Medium shades
Hello Kitty Tippy Blush

Eyes:
Pagan e/s
Vellum e/s
Both Fafi Quads
Suite Array shadows in Ocean 1 and Counterparts
Both Heatherette pallettes
A couple of Trip pallettes (I took one! Sorry! haha)
I know the Purple MAC pallette was there, but I don't remembe the name of it
Shadowy Lady Quad
Tempting Quad
Classic Eyes Pallette holiday 2008
Cool Eyes palette holiday 2008
Engaging duo e/s
Interview trio e/s
Both Dame Edna pallettes
Post Haste e/s
Wintersky e/s
Blue Flame (I think) e/s
Time and Space e/s
and a lot more e/s' but I just cant remember all of them
Plush Lash Mascara
Shimmermint shadestick

Lips:
A lot of plum-ish colors, like Ever Embellish l/s
Red She Said l/s
Odyssey l/s
Frenzy l/s
Creme D'nude l/s
High Tea l/s
Chesnut (sp?) lipliner
Cherry lipliner

Nails:
A lot of metallic colors.
One polish that especially took my eye was a VERYYY light pink., but other than that I couldn't remember! Sorry!

Brushes:
Not a whole lot unfortunately. 
#212
#190
#160
#116
#150

I personally came out of there with Perfect Topping MSF, Redhead MSF, Natural Medium/Shimmer MSF, Trip pallette, and a #212 brush. 

I hope this helps some ladies who are planning to come into the area!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I live in Canada and have no CCO's and cannot order through MAC's Gone But Not Forgotten as it is US only.  Would someone be willing to do a CP for the Spiced Chocolate Quads at the CCO for me??  Any help would be appreciated!!  Please PM me.  Thanks


----------



## ohdanalee (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

I went to Prime on Monday, and I don't remember hardly anything that was there. They had a lot of e/s, I remember vellum, warming trend, warm chill, illegal cargo, and expensive pink. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They had a lot of Bobbi Brown stuff though. I didn't pay much attention to what because I was actually there for clinique facewash lol. 
I'm going to Premium today and I'll try to pay more attention this time.


----------



## crystrill (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Sorry, I've been MIA in this thread. We got in Hello Kitty at Prime last week. A lot of things are already selling out. Last time I worked we had 3 lipglasses, 3 lipsticks, both lip conditioners, and both BPB's left. Oh, and the Lucky Tom palette and Milk pigment (which I hate!!). We also got both Rose Romance BPB's, Fix + Rose, and some eyeshadows. I don't remember their names but a lot of them were browns and neutrals. We also got in more stock of the Neo Sci Fi eyeshadows. I work today, if I remember I will make note of everything. But that's all for now. OH YEAH we also got in 5 Cremesheen's. Creme Angelaise, Melt in Your Mouth, and 3 other ones. I don't remember their names but two of them were on the neutral/ light pink side and one of them was that darker burgundy color if that helps. 

And for those who like Bobbi Brown, we did get a bunch of her stuff the other day. And quite a few people have been coming in for the Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess, or whatever it's called, eyeshadow palette. We also have 2 nail polishes from that collection. The palette may be sold out by now though since we only had 4 last time I worked. And we got in the EL Timezone creme thing finally. A lot of people always come in and ask for it. Perfume wise- we have Michael Kors Bermuda (the new pink one). I believe Bermuda is what it's called.


----------



## fintia (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

@  crystrill...I'm going to Orlando this weekend.. i really want to buy show Orchid and a nice highlight color.. do you guys have hightlights?  and if so which colors? and is Show Orchid available?


----------



## crystrill (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_@  crystrill...I'm going to Orlando this weekend.. i really want to buy show Orchid and a nice highlight color.. do you guys have hightlights?  and if so which colors? and is Show Orchid available?_

 
Prime doesn't have Show Orchid. As far as highlight goes, Warming Trend and Femme-Fi are the lightest colors we have right now.

***And sorry if I answered this too late lol***


----------



## fintia (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_Prime doesn't have Show Orchid. As far as highlight goes, Warming Trend and Femme-Fi are the lightest colors we have right now.

***And sorry if I answered this too late lol***_

 
lol you did, but that's ok I ended up going to both store and got soo ecite when I saw Samoa silk and tete a tint! I only bought Samoa silk but i'll be getting back at some point to get  tete a tint. I also liked modest tone for lid color and higlight so I got that one.

Night violet!! so excited to found it there too ;-) it was great


----------



## kstevexo (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

What sort of stuff is in stock now? I'm going tomorrow.


----------



## WhisperInAutumn (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

They had quite a few LE MSF such as 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Petticoat (which I've been dying to get my hands on, but don't want to shell out the $30+ on ebay for-- they sell for $19 at the CCO), Brunette, So Ceylon, Perfect Topping, and a couple more. I believe I saw the Dame Edna MSF's as well as Hello Kitty.

Although I can't remember all the names a few still stand out in memory, there are a couple lipglasses from the sci-fi collection, top hat from Fafi, and the raved about love knot lipglass from naughty nauticals. There were also both eye palettes from the Hello Kitty collection. Lucky Jade shadestick, which is not discontinued at the freestanding MACs, but is at counter MACs is also there for a couple bucks less if you were wanting that. They have multiple shades of the swivel-stick lip conditioner. Oh, I also think there was one or two Dame Edna glosses there when I went, too. (I went about a week and a half ago.) Other than that, I can't think of any other limiteds that were there, although I'm sure there are some. They had some staples like skincare and eyecream as well, no brush cleanser though. Mini brush sets from the past are there as well as slightly discounted full sized.


----------



## AnjaNicole (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Hi I am going to be in Orlando next week Thursday and I plan to go to both the Premium and Prime CCO. I was wondering if there is any limit policies that I should know about and if someone could tell me some off the MAC things LE or permanant that are there. And also Bobbi Brown?


----------



## crystrill (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Orlando, FL CCO (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AnjaNicole* 

 
_Hi I am going to be in Orlando next week Thursday and I plan to go to both the Premium and Prime CCO. I was wondering if there is any limit policies that I should know about and if someone could tell me some off the MAC things LE or permanant that are there. And also Bobbi Brown?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
$300 pre-tax. 3 per SKU.


----------



## chickatthegym (Oct 20, 2009)

Which one is better- Prime or Premium CCO?  They are pretty close to each other right? I will be driving through Orlando this weekend and wanted to hit them up... so also if anyone can tell me what they have, that'd be awesome
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks!


----------



## chickatthegym (Oct 23, 2009)

Has anyone been lately?  I am going to be in the area this weekend but it will be at least an hour out of my way with both my dogs in the car to hit up the outlets.  I think it's worth it though, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What a week for specktra to go down
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  O well, if I don't hear anything from you beauties, I guess I will have to go check it out myself and I can report back any new findings


----------



## chickatthegym (Oct 24, 2009)

_Crystrill, Is the Prime Outlet mall as big of a zoo to get into as the Premium?  I was going through and couldn't even get a parking spot (at Premium)!  I had both my dogs and was on a long drive so didn't even want to bother
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ vbmenu_register("postmenu_1791176", true);


----------



## kstevexo (Oct 25, 2009)

So I was there last week, and holy moly I was like a kid in a candy store. I didn't get to Prime, but at Premium, they had Fafi Eyes 1, which I've been lusting over since I missed Fafi when it came out, and Fafi Eyes 2, which IMO is meh. I also got the Spiced Chocolate Quad, my sister got Pink Fish TLC, and my cousin got two of the Christmas sets, the cool pigments and the pencils. I got loose blot powder, but they had lots of other stuff too, like loads of eye shadows, I saw a few MCQueen and Neo Sci Fi, and they had Spaced Out, which is my favorite blush ever. Hmmm, they had Tippy, and all of the darker shades of Studio Fix (NC/NW30 and up). They had some tendertones too, and I didn't notice them until I had already paid.


----------



## crystrill (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_Crystrill, Is the Prime Outlet mall as big of a zoo to get into as the Premium?  I was going through and couldn't even get a parking spot (at Premium)!  I had both my dogs and was on a long drive so didn't even want to bother
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 vbmenu_register("postmenu_1791176", true);_

 
Premium is ALWAYS packed. They've been around for years so more people know about it. PLUS it's closer to Disney World. Prime is usually packed Thursdays through Sunday. And sometimes it's not necessarily packed, but they just didn't build enough parking space. 

The bright side is, if you park close to where you can see Saks, guest services, and the Neiman sign... you can walk through the back way to my job. It's in the area where you see the trash can, and Michael Kors written to the top. You will see two doors that say authorized personnel only (but no one cares). Walk through and it lands you right at my job. And even if you park out at the end of the parking lot, by the lake (that I didn't notice until a co-worker pointed it out), it's still not that far of a walk.


----------



## crystrill (Oct 26, 2009)

Oh yeah... a little update on what we have. 

first the non-mac lol...

For EL Double Wear powder fans, we got in a ton of the colors. We also got in Resilience Lift foundation, Double Matte, Lucidity, and few others I can't remember. Those have been going fast so if you want any those I suggest you there like NOWWW.

*clinique*... we got in youth surge. dont know what it is, but a lot of people use to always come in and ask for it. now we have it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We got in the *Nordstrom Graphic Garden* stuff. Well, I shouldn't even say stuff, it was just two things. The cool eyes palette (Baby Blooms?) and a lipstick/gloss set. The one with the golder colors.

We got in more stock of the *Mineral eyeshadows*... Danger Zone and Threesome included. We also have Inter-view, Sea and Sky, Fresh Green Mix, Earthly Riches, family silver, bright side gallery (or whatever its called), heat element,  and a few others I can't remember right now.

*pigments* royal flush, circa plum, reflects pink, blondies gold, mutiny, gold mode, gold stroke, vintage gold, antique green, and more.

*Paint pots*... soft ochre, rollickin, girl friendly, quite natural, and another one.
*fluidline*... brassy, blue peep, and 2 others

WE HAVE NO BLACK EYELINER! We had 3 Black Russians left today. I expect that to be gone by tomorrow.

*eyeshadows*... warming trend, warm chill, knight divine, knight, mont black, evening aura, time and space, pagan, bitter, texture, flourishing, french cuff, bold and brazen,  glamour check, aquavert, mineral, soft flower, prussian, submarine, lotusland, apres-ski, arctic grey, winterysky and theres this white shimmery color we got in thats been selling like hot cakes that i can't remember the name of. and this other dark blue color i cant remember. hmm. theres about 5 colors missing from this list i think but i just cant remember the names.

*eyeshadow quads/sets* helly kitty lucky tom, graphic garden cool, shadowy lady and tempting from cult of cherry, 08 holiday warm and cool (i think one is called scarlet, the other i cant remember), both fafi quads, both dame edna trios, one heatherette trio (the one with the blues), 3 of the MAC trip ones (well, two of them are the trip ones for sure, the other one, not sure... but theyre in the same type of palette... one of them is a blush, with three eyeshadows... one has like 3 eyeshadows and 2 glosses, and other is 5 eyeshadows). and this is definitely the full list of quads/trios/sets. nothing more, nothing less lol.

*brushes* 
sets... holiday 08 4 face set, 5 basic eyes, 5 basic face (the one in the cup and the one with the bag), green nordstrom set, silver 07 basic eyes. 
singles...
face.... 165, 189, 191, fafi short handle powder/blush brush forgot the #
eyes... 204 (lash brush), 205 (mascara fan brush),  208, 212, 266, 224, 227,  279 (i believe thats the number, its the newly discontinued one that looks like a 239, but it's angled)
lips...318, 316, and some other brush that i dont remember the number, but the description of it in our computer says lip liner brush.

*powders*... both hello kitty ones (pretty baby is just about gone though... those sold hella fast because we had a tonnnn of those and now its like a total of 10 left), both rose romance ones, and both dame edna ones.

*blush*... light over dark, sweet as cocoa, warm soul, love joy, moon river, love rock, hot planet, sweet william, cheery, enough said, love rock (MAYBE, i think we might have sold out, cant remember)

*face products* moisturelush eye cream, fix plus rose, studio moisture fix, oil control lotion, strobe cream, and 2 lightful creams (one in the jar, and the taller bottle one)

*eyelashes* shes bad, shes good, blinking cool, #7 (old and new packaging), 20, 30, 36, 41, 42, and i believe we have 12, 33,34, and 35.

*nail polish* $$$yes, vestral white, beiged bliss, naturally rich, naughty nautical, pretty miss, sacred white, illegal purple, nocturnelle,, and a ton more, but they're all boring-ish colors.

7 or 8 shades of the mineralize loose foundation, 4 moistureblend foundation colors

*lipsticks* modesty, brickola, fresh brew,  twig, cutester, red she said, scifidelity (neoscifi), astral(neoscifi), electro (neoscifi), sunsonic (neoscifi), *CALIFORNIA DREAMIN*, coral polyp (dame edna), kanga-rouge (dame edna)... this is all i remember. sorry. we have just about all of the couture collection colors from the past 2 years as well.

*random stuff*... 3 shades of brow powder, one pot concealer (i think nw50), just about all the shadesticks from sugarsweet, a buncha glitter liners, including the white and pink one from hello kitty, creations mv3 perfume, and like 3 ofthe lip bag sets from the holiday 07 collection as well as 3 of the lip sets from holiday 08, the holiday 08 fashion eye kit (the one with the lashes, black fluidline, a glitter liner, eyeliner brush, and mini zoomlash), and the cool eyes pigment set from holiday 08. couture 08 3 of the bigger powder thingies, and 2 of the smaller powder thingies (u know, those things that came in the compact lol). and we have 2 couture 07 sheersparks.

*makeup bags* we have the *super small hello kitty makeup bag*, orange, yellow, blue, larger black bag bag (and a gold one about the same size), a triangular pencil bag looking one, a felt black one, and like 2 or 3 more. THESE ARENT OUT ON THE FLOOR! You have to ASK for them. We have no space to put them right now lol. the only one out in public is the HK one, behind the counter.

the mineralize powders i didnt list, someone above me listed them already.

... surprised i remember all that off the top of my head lol. i work too much lmao. actually no, i just went to the mac website and visited each section to help me remember stuff. hopefully this helps u all.

p.s. this is at *PRIME*.

p.s.s. yeaaaah this is probably the last time i do this, lmao. took forever. however, i think i listed about 80% of the crap we have from MAC.


----------



## chickatthegym (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow you are a doll Crystrill!  That must have taken forever lol!  But it is really helpful, esp for people like me who have to drive a couple hours to get to Orlando
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I want to come see you soon- as soon as my hubby let's me take a shopping trip lol.  And OMG about California Dreamin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I have wanted that FOREVER and NEVER thought it would come to a CCO!  I hope I get up there before it is gone!!  Did you get a lot of those??  Thanks again for the info, you are so sweet!


----------



## Prototype83 (Nov 3, 2009)

I just went to Premium yesterday...they had alot of stuff.  It was well worth the drive for me.  This is what I can remember, they had a lot more...but this is what stuck out for me:

Pigments:  Gold Mode, Tan, Green Space, Pink Pearl, Reflects Duo Purple? and Pink, Your Ladyship, Helium, Heritage Rouge, Antique Gold, Jewelmarine (kicking myself for not getting it!!), Mutiny, Bell Bottom Blue, Lark About.  There were about 20 selections there.

MES:  Most of last year's collection (including DangerZone)

Shadows:  Alum, Pink Freeze, Da Bling, Pen N' Pink, Chill, Vellum, Ochre Style, Top Hat, Top Knot, Henna, Signed Sealed, Shadowy Lady, Prussian, Meet the Fleet, Poison Pen, Night Manuvers, Tempting (the SW release), Soft Force, Clare De Lune, Apres Ski, Artic Grey, all of the Sugarsweet shadows, Rose Blanc, Cool Heat, Star by Night, all of the Ungaro shadows

MSFs - I was a few of the lighter Natural ones, Refined, Light Flush, and Brunette...don't remember seeing Redhead.

Blushes - Fun and Games, Ambering Rose, Cheerful, X-Rocks, Devil, Spaced Out, Sweet William, Blooming, Serenely, Trace Gold...there were at least 5 more there.

MBs - Warm Soul, Nuance (there was only 1 left), half of the Grand Duo collection (Light over Dark, Love Rock, and Earth to Earth are what I remember seeing)

Quads/Trios - Dame Edna trios, Shadowy Lady quad, Stowaways, maybe Fafi??

CCB - Bronze, Luna, both from the Ungaro collection, Virgin Isle (woo hoo!), Root, they had a Rose colored too...

Lipsticks - There were many, many lippies.  I definitely saw all of the COC mattenes and Night Violet (which I didn't remember to pick up until after I left!), no Lavender Whip...

Glosses - They had Dazzleglasses including Sugarrimmed, Pleasure Principle (so pretty!), Bare Necessity, the Cremesheen Glasses in Melt in Your Mouth, Petite Indulgence, and Creme Anglaise, Liquer, 3N

I didn't get a chance to look into anything else...sorry.  One thing I did notice was that Fix + Rose was there for $13.50...is that right?

I'll keep updating as my amnesia wears off :0)


----------



## openexpression (Nov 3, 2009)

Would anyone be willing to do a CP for me with: Sugarshot and Tempting eyeshadows, Devil Blush, and Pleasure Principle Dazzleglass?

PM me please! Thanks!

Openexpression


----------



## crystrill (Nov 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_Wow you are a doll Crystrill!  That must have taken forever lol!  But it is really helpful, esp for people like me who have to drive a couple hours to get to Orlando
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I want to come see you soon- as soon as my hubby let's me take a shopping trip lol.  And OMG about California Dreamin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I have wanted that FOREVER and NEVER thought it would come to a CCO!  I hope I get up there before it is gone!!  Did you get a lot of those??  Thanks again for the info, you are so sweet!_

 
We got a good amount of Cali Dreamin. It definitely should be there for a while. I was surprised we got it as well. Even on the bottom of it, it says "not for sale" (or resale?) but obviously it is because we're selling it! lol


----------



## Alakazam (Nov 24, 2009)

--bumps--


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 25, 2009)

You ladies will not BELIEVE what they had this past weekend! Still have Heatherette palettes, the floral palettes from one of the latest collections (can't remember what it's called). They had Brunette MSFs! I wanted those for the longest time. They have beauty powders from the Dame Edna collection, the rose ones from another collection (can't remember which one) and Heatherette. They also had some rare shadows from Starflash and the Style Warriors collection. Also, on the counter I saw alot of rare dazzleglasses and some of those glosses from that black and white collection from a while ago. Hopefully you can decipher what collections I'm talking about, but I was too excited to see what they had so I thought I'd pass it along.


----------



## crystrill (Nov 26, 2009)

Looks like I need to give Premium a visit! 

For anyone wondering about Midnight Madness sale... I have no clue about it. I asked the manager today and she said she can't say! lol

Oh and we got shipment... a ton of new Bobbi Brown brushes as well as a buncha new MAC eyeshadows, lipsticks, and natural skinfinishes. nothing too exciting though.


----------



## cheetahprint (Nov 26, 2009)

I'll be there tonight! Can't wait.


----------



## chickatthegym (Nov 27, 2009)

^Awesome!  Fill us in on any good deals
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Whenever the Esetero outlet has a sale, the CCO isn't a part of it


----------



## crystrill (Dec 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_^Awesome!  Fill us in on any good deals
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Whenever the Esetero outlet has a sale, the CCO isn't a part of it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, Estee Lauder is stingy on the sales! lol


----------



## cheetahprint (Dec 8, 2009)

Sigh, sorry guys I didn't go. I went with my mom and my sister but we couldn't find a parking space and we was annoyed by the crazy drivers/shoppers, we just went home! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope there wasn't any amazing sales!


----------



## fintia (Dec 9, 2009)

I am going this coming weekend to Premium outlets.. I'm wondering if they have the Studio Sculpt in lighter shades.. the CCO I have close home they only had NC50.. I'm NC37.. so..

and another question.. if I buy something at one CCO.. can i return or exchange in another CCO.. I'm asking because if I see the Studio Sculpt at the premium I would love to buy it but just in case that the matching does not go good.. that I can go to the CCO I have close to my house in Fort Lauderdale and return it.. ty in advnace!


----------



## crystrill (Dec 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_I am going this coming weekend to Premium outlets.. I'm wondering if they have the Studio Sculpt in lighter shades.. the CCO I have close home they only had NC50.. I'm NC37.. so..

and another question.. if I buy something at one CCO.. can i return or exchange in another CCO.. I'm asking because if I see the Studio Sculpt at the premium I would love to buy it but just in case that the matching does not go good.. that I can go to the CCO I have close to my house in Fort Lauderdale and return it.. ty in advnace!_

 
In your case, NO. Orlando CCO's are freestanding. The one in Ft. Lauderdale is in Saks. You can only return something from a freestanding store to another freestanding store. Or if it's from Saks, to another Saks location.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cheetahprint* 

 
_Sigh, sorry guys I didn't go. I went with my mom and my sister but we couldn't find a parking space and we was annoyed by the crazy drivers/shoppers, we just went home! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope there wasn't any amazing sales!_

 
You do not know how many times I want to just drive the eff off too when I'm going to work. If I didn't work there, I'd SO leave the mall. It's SO annoying. There's never parking on a regular weekend, much less during Midnight Madness, or now the holidays. Nutso's.


----------



## cheetahprint (Dec 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_You do not know how many times I want to just drive the eff off too when I'm going to work. If I didn't work there, I'd SO leave the mall. It's SO annoying. There's never parking on a regular weekend, much less during Midnight Madness, or now the holidays. Nutso's._

 
Ooh that must suck, just dealing with traffic and parking all the time.. I'd go nuts!

I have a friend who works at the Premium Outlets, I wonder how he deals with it! LOL!


----------



## Ciani (Dec 20, 2009)

My Fianice' is going to be down in FL visiting family and he promised me he would stop in on Saturday to pick me up a few things.

My question is that because he knows nothing about makeup and what I want can I call ahead and have something put aside for him? If not do they have issues with him being on the phone with me the whole time? lol

Also do they happen to have Blue Comet Dazzleglass? I'm mainly asking him to get me pigments but I have been trying to get that dazzeglass for a while lol.


----------



## crystrill (Dec 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciani* 

 
_My Fianice' is going to be down in FL visiting family and he promised me he would stop in on Saturday to pick me up a few things.

My question is that because he knows nothing about makeup and what I want can I call ahead and have something put aside for him? If not do they have issues with him being on the phone with me the whole time? lol

Also do they happen to have Blue Comet Dazzleglass? I'm mainly asking him to get me pigments but I have been trying to get that dazzeglass for a while lol._

 
Prime doesn't have it. Did you call and ask for it like a day or two ago? Because I answered the phone and the person who called ask for it.


----------



## joygasm (Dec 22, 2009)

Haha omg I have to go!!!


----------



## Ciani (Dec 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_Prime doesn't have it. Did you call and ask for it like a day or two ago? Because I answered the phone and the person who called ask for it._

 

Nope, not me lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I figured it might be a busy store and I hate bugging people over the phone for things knowing they might be really busy! So I figured he could just call me and tell me what they have if that is allowed....I know I've heard some places don't like that sort of thing so I figured I would ask so he knows. 

He seriously knows nothing about what to buy for me besides the fact I want pigments but he doesn't know what I already own or what is discontinued or anything lol.


----------



## crystrill (Dec 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciani* 

 
_Nope, not me lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I figured it might be a busy store and I hate bugging people over the phone for things knowing they might be really busy! So I figured he could just call me and tell me what they have if that is allowed....I know I've heard some places don't like that sort of thing so I figured I would ask so he knows. 

He seriously knows nothing about what to buy for me besides the fact I want pigments but he doesn't know what I already own or what is discontinued or anything lol._

 

If he's going to Prime I can make a list of pigments we have today when I go into work. If he goes to Premium, you're on your own LOL.

And for everyone else, we got a mini shipment. Got in Sunny by Nature MSF and another one... which I can't remember now LOL. We also got in one of the Nordstroms 09 brush sets. And another look in the box. We now have Seductress and the other one that came with the bronzer and get rich dazzleglass.


----------



## Shanible (Dec 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_If he's going to Prime I can make a list of pigments we have today when I go into work. If he goes to Premium, you're on your own LOL.

And for everyone else, we got a mini shipment. Got in Sunny by Nature MSF and another one... which I can't remember now LOL. We also got in one of the Nordstroms 09 brush sets. And another look in the box. We now have Seductress and the other one that came with the bronzer and get rich dazzleglass._

 

Can I just make you my personal CCO shopper? LOL. Was the brush set the exclusive set or one of the "Do the Trick/Wave of a Wand" kind? I was just about to buy these off of Nordstrom's site. You can feel free to PM me anytime you guys get new things, I live not far from Prime. Man... I am so going to have to come down there. AGAIN. I was just there 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Shanible (Dec 29, 2009)

It did a double post for some reason... Not sure why.


----------



## crystrill (Dec 31, 2009)

We got Style Warriors in (damn near the whole collection I believe).  We got some Naked Honey stuff in too including the highlighters, body wash, skin salve, and  lotion.  We also got in another Nordstroms brush set and palette. For Rose Romance, we got in the lipsticks. Previously we only had like the BPB. Seriously, we got in sooo much stuff including a ton of lustreglasses. 

I don't really know the specific names of anything because we've been busy and got in so much stuff. It's best to just come in and look. If you were planning a trip soon I promise if you come in this weekend it is DEFINITELY worth it. And a lot of the stuff we put out today has been selling like hot cakes so I'd run, not walk to the store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fragrance sets and everything from Prescriptive s is also 20% off.

***BTW this is for Prime. I'm pretty sure Premium probably got shipment too but who knows what lol.


----------



## Shanible (Dec 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_We got Style Warriors in (damn near the whole collection I believe).  We got some Naked Honey stuff in too including the highlighters, body wash, skin salve, and another body wash or lotion. I didn't look to see what it was. I was busy the whole day. We also got in another Nordstroms brush set and palette. For Rose Romance, we got in the lipsticks. Previously we only had like the BPB. Seriously, we got in sooo much stuff including a ton of lustreglasses. 

I don't really know the specific names of anything because we've been busy and got in so much stuff. It's best to just come in and look. If you were planning a trip soon I promise if you come in this weekend it is DEFINITELY worth it. And a lot of the stuff we put out today has been selling like hot cakes so I'd run, not walk to the store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fragrance sets and everything from Prescriptive s is also 20% off._

 
All right, the MAC gods have spoken... I will get off my rump and roll around in the beauty that is this store.


----------



## fingie (Dec 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_We got Style Warriors in (damn near the whole collection I believe).  We got some Naked Honey stuff in too including the highlighters, body wash, skin salve, and another body wash or lotion. I didn't look to see what it was. I was busy the whole day. We also got in another Nordstroms brush set and palette. For Rose Romance, we got in the lipsticks. Previously we only had like the BPB. Seriously, we got in sooo much stuff including a ton of lustreglasses. 

I don't really know the specific names of anything because we've been busy and got in so much stuff. It's best to just come in and look. If you were planning a trip soon I promise if you come in this weekend it is DEFINITELY worth it. And a lot of the stuff we put out today has been selling like hot cakes so I'd run, not walk to the store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fragrance sets and everything from Prescriptive s is also 20% off._

 
Ughhh I'm so jealous right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Orlando was the best outlet I've ever been to and I'm so jealous that my CCO isn't as awesome.


----------



## crystrill (Jan 1, 2010)

Okay, today I looked at the names of things:

Style Warriors
Blush: On A Mission
Eyeshadow: Soft Force, Night Maneuvers, Vibrant Grape, Tempting
Lipstick: Purple Rite, Tribalist, and *I think* Brave New Bronze
Lipglass: Gold Rebel, Fierce and Fabulous, Liberated, Style Warrior 
Solar Bits: We have four. The 3 from this collection and another one from Neo-Sci-fi as well.
Lustre Drops: Pink Rebel, Sun Rush, Bronze Hero 

Naked Honey
Skin Salves
Body Wash
Body Lotion
Hi-lighters: Honey Light, Golden Nectar
Lipglass: She's A Star, Buzz, Queen Bee

Rose Romance
Lipstick: Way to Love, A Rose Romance
Lipglass: Virgin Kiss, Magnetique, Steal My Heart
Pigment: Mutiny, Circa Plum
Eyeshadow: Of Summer
BPB: Blush of Youth, Summer Rose
Fix + Rose

Graphic Garden
Look in the Box: Sun Siren, Seductress
Palettes: Graphic Garden, Fresh Cut
Brush Sets: Define & Blend,  Shape & Perfect 
Lip Bags: Summer Crop, Baby Blooms

Colour Craft
Lipglass: Crazy Haute, Eclectic Edge, Funky Fusion, Miss Marble

Sugarsweet
Shadestick: Cakeshop,  Butternutty, Lemon Chiffon, Red Velvet, Penny 
Eyeshadow: Dear Cupcake, Aquavert
Skinfinish: Refined, Perfect Topping
Lipstick: Sweet Thing, Bubbles, Lollipop Loving
Lipglass: Tasty, Triple-Yum, Just Desert

Love That Look 
Eyeshadows: Smoke and Diamonds, Grand Entrance, Glamour Check, Dreammaker


----------



## crystrill (Jan 8, 2010)

I've been informed that Premium has Style Black. I haven't been there to see for myself though.


----------



## myzleelee (Jan 8, 2010)

i need to move to florida


----------



## Reiven (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey crystrill,
I have a question: I maybe moving(depending on the schools-.-) to florida in July this year, the question is how much of the last years products do you think will be left by then? i missed out on alot and I though since the product from two years back is still left I may have a chance on last years. So how fast will they go(specially thinking about colour crafted)? Oh! and I think I've asked this before or someone else have,  but when do prime/premium get their shipments? Because when I was there a year ago thinks disappeared(like six of the same item) and new thinks popped up under two days. So I'm wondering since I need to know when to nag my driver(sisters boyfriend XD) to drive me to the stores


----------



## chickatthegym (Jan 15, 2010)

Crystrill, you are the BEST
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I wish every CCO had someone like you working for them who truly cared about other people and loves makeup too!  They should pay you extra for all the time you take to come on here because you're seriously prob helping the CCO's business by a lot!  I live 3.5 hrs from Orlando so I prob won't get up there until Feb. when I have a race to run near there but I just wanted to thank you again for keeping us updated.  You are such a sweetie


----------



## crystrill (Jan 19, 2010)

Why cant i post


----------



## crystrill (Jan 19, 2010)

ive been trying for 3 days now to post my reply but i guess its too long? let me try breaking it up...


----------



## crystrill (Jan 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_Crystrill, you are the BEST
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I wish every CCO had someone like you working for them who truly cared about other people and loves makeup too!  They should pay you extra for all the time you take to come on here because you're seriously prob helping the CCO's business by a lot!  I live 3.5 hrs from Orlando so I prob won't get up there until Feb. when I have a race to run near there but I just wanted to thank you again for keeping us updated.  You are such a sweetie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL I wish! I'm not even sure if I'm "allowed" to post what we have online. When people call us we can't list the products or prices on the phone unless you ask for a specific item. Like we get people who call and ask us to list all the pigments we have. If we have over 15 there is NO WAY in hell I am going to go look at all of them and name them to you. But if you ask for a specific color I can tell you yes or no.  But I do this in faith that no one will come to my job looking for something I listed and say, "Well she said you had it online... blah blah blah." Because that's the day I will stop lol.


----------



## crystrill (Jan 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Reiven* 

 
_Hey crystrill,
I have a question: I maybe moving(depending on the schools-.-) to florida in July this year, the question is how much of the last years products do you think will be left by then? i missed out on alot and I though since the product from two years back is still left I may have a chance on last years. So how fast will they go(specially thinking about colour crafted)? Oh! and I think I've asked this before or someone else have,  but when do prime/premium get their shipments? Because when I was there a year ago thinks disappeared(like six of the same item) and new thinks popped up under two days. So I'm wondering since I need to know when to nag my driver(sisters boyfriend XD) to drive me to the stores _

 
We get shipment up to 2x a month at my store. And it's whenever the manager orders stuff, which is when the stock gets low.


----------



## Shanible (Jan 20, 2010)

Have you heard anything about getting the huge lots of piggies that will now be coming to CCO, due to the size change?


----------



## chickatthegym (Jan 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shanible* 

 
_Have you heard anything about getting the huge lots of piggies that will now be coming to CCO, due to the size change?_

 




I heard that MAC was phasing out the old piggie packaging... IE: not going to just get rid of all the old ones right away, but bring in the new ones as they run out of the old ones.  That is what I read from someone on Temptalia, so may be just a rumor.  I go to my CCO in Estero like at least once a week looking for new pigments lol


----------



## fintia (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll be going to Orlando on Feb. so just wanted to know which blushes and or MSF' S are available? thanks! I'm really looking for a bronzy color MSF like sunny by nature, warmed, etc..


----------



## Shanible (Jan 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_I heard that MAC was phasing out the old piggie packaging... IE: not going to just get rid of all the old ones right away, but bring in the new ones as they run out of the old ones.  That is what I read from someone on Temptalia, so may be just a rumor.  I go to my CCO in Estero like at least once a week looking for new pigments lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm really not sure what they are doing, I have a friend who works at one of the MAC stores and she said they pulled all the pigments and sent them back to the warehouse, they don't have any at all anymore, except the new ones. I am going to have to take a peek at the PRO store, since she was saying they were even packing up things. She didn't say everything went at the PRO store, like it did at her store (her store is actually 2 locations, a standalone loft and a downstairs Macy's counter). 

I'd love to know if you see any pigments show up! There are some colors I really don't need, but love to play with anyway!


----------



## crystrill (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm pretty sure they will show up. Even if they are "phasing it out". Because if that MAC store shipped them all back to the factory, then others might be doing it too. But if we do get them, it probably won't start coming in "full effect" for another 2 months.


----------



## Shanible (Jan 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_I'm pretty sure they will show up. Even if they are "phasing it out". Because if that MAC store shipped them all back to the factory, then others might be doing it too. But if we do get them, it probably won't start coming in "full effect" for another 2 months._

 

You are officially my most favorite Specktra user. You always reply so quickly. I hope the next time I come in, I see you so I can thank you in person. CCO is lucky to have you!


----------



## chickatthegym (Jan 25, 2010)

^ Ditto


----------



## crystrill (Jan 26, 2010)

LOL! Aww thanks


----------



## Shanible (Jan 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_LOL! Aww thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and Prime has a new rule... 3 items per CATEGORY. For example, you can only buy 3 lipsticks PERIOD. Whether it be all 3 MAC, 2 EL and 1 Clinique, etc. They changed it because we have been having WAYYYYY too many returns. Like people buying over $200 worth of stuff and then returning it later. 

Like really, this lady came in the other day trying to return $300 worth of stuff saying, "I want to return it because I have all this stuff already, why would I want to keep it?" I WANTED to reply back with, "Why would you BUY IT then?!?!?!?" LOL.

It sucks when a few have to ruin it for all._

 
Is that per transaction? If I want four pigments, could I just buy the 4th in a separate transaction or are they going to ream you guys for that? I've never returned anything I have bought from CCO (And I agree with you, WHY BUY IT?), but I usually have at least three of a category in my purchase. -Sigh- It really is sad that you guys had to go to this measure. If the person is a MAC employee, would that change anything (I doubt you give them special treatment)?


----------



## chickatthegym (Jan 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_LOL! Aww thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and Prime has a new rule... 3 items per CATEGORY. For example, you can only buy 3 lipsticks PERIOD. Whether it be all 3 MAC, 2 EL and 1 Clinique, etc. They changed it because we have been having WAYYYYY too many returns. Like people buying over $200 worth of stuff and then returning it later. 

Like really, this lady came in the other day trying to return $300 worth of stuff saying, "I want to return it because I have all this stuff already, why would I want to keep it?" I WANTED to reply back with, "Why would you BUY IT then?!?!?!?" LOL.

It sucks when a few have to ruin it for all._

 
Yes, that does SUCK some moron had to ruin it for everyone!  But thanks so much for letting us know.  Do you know if Premium has the same rules?  I doubt I will even go to Prime again.  It's not worth driving 3.5 hrs each way with all their limitations.  If they want to sell the stuff, then let me buy it.  If not, I will spend my money elsewhere.  We are in a recession, and stores are telling me they don't want my money
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (Yes, I know why they have their limit but it still doesn't make sense to me).  I will just go to the CCO's where they know me and I have never had problems with buying whatever I want.  I travel enough that it doesn't matter.


----------



## crystrill (Jan 29, 2010)

Well today I let everyone slide because I really didn't care. To be honest, if you're not one of those tourists that come in and buy a ton stuff and all of the same colors, like say they buy 3 'vibrant grape' e/s, 3 'soft force' e/s, etc... no one is going to say anything. Because most of our returns are from people like that. They buy a ton of duplicates, go over $300, etc... then return it later. The only time I enforce any of our rules is if the person is a bitch and that's my weird way of getting back at them. (The sweetest revenge is when they're an ass the whole time and then their credit card gets declined!!). And everyone at my job is pretty nice. But I still wanted to warn you guys just in case, you know? So it's kind of like an... be warned, but not terrified type thing? If that makes sense LMAO.


----------



## chickatthegym (Jan 29, 2010)

^ I totally understand
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Don't worry I'm not a bitch at all LOL... I hope I didn't come off too rude in my last post.  I just get so excited when I get to go to the Orlando CCO's (which is once or twice a year) so that would really be sad to get denied if I found a bunch of stuff I "needed". 

It's too bad that Estee Lauder can't come up with a return policy to help cut down on the number of shady returns.  Imagine all that great MAC going to waste
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Can you guys ever just deny a return?  That takes a lot of balls to return $300 of makeup (and like you said before, it's WEIRD that she would even buy that much if she "has it all ready").  

 But def thanks for the heads up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If you see me come in, you will know I am a crazy MAC addict and never return anything


----------



## crystrill (Jan 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_^ I totally understand
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Don't worry I'm not a bitch at all LOL... I hope I didn't come off too rude in my last post.  I just get so excited when I get to go to the Orlando CCO's (which is once or twice a year) so that would really be sad to get denied if I found a bunch of stuff I "needed". 

It's too bad that Estee Lauder can't come up with a return policy to help cut down on the number of shady returns.  Imagine all that great MAC going to waste
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Can you guys ever just deny a return?  That takes a lot of balls to return $300 of makeup (and like you said before, it's WEIRD that she would even buy that much if she "has it all ready").  

 But def thanks for the heads up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If you see me come in, you will know I am a crazy MAC addict and never return anything
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The whole bitch thing wasn't geared towards you at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol.

CCO's are returns and store credit only. But since it's makeup we can't put it back out on the floor. So that's money wasted. We need more customers so we can become a high volume store since Premium is. It's hard because Premium is close enough for people to not want to come to Prime at all. But we NEED you guys to come so that way we can get up there with Premium and be able to order more often and more stuff. They're considered high volume which is why they often have a lot more things we don't. A lot of people tell us all the time that they like our store better but wished we had what they had. But Prime mall is fairly new so it will probably take another year to get up there. Our second problem is that we're on the expensive side of the mall.


----------



## Shanible (Jan 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_The whole bitch thing wasn't geared towards you at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol.

CCO's are returns and store credit only. But since it's makeup we can't put it back out on the floor. So that's money wasted. We need more customers so we can become a high volume store since Premium is. It's hard because Premium is close enough for people to not want to come to Prime at all. But we NEED you guys to come so that way we can get up there with Premium and be able to order more often and more stuff. They're considered high volume which is why they often have a lot more things we don't. A lot of people tell us all the time that they like our store better but wished we had what they had. But Prime mall is fairly new so it will probably take another year to get up there. Our second problem is that we're on the expensive side of the mall._

 
I have to admit, I like the MSF selection at Premium better, but Prime is a much better store. I find things that would have sold out at Premium. When I make my CCO run, which means both stores (for my wallet not so good, for my traincase, YAY!), I tend to buy more from Prime. I guess it's because Premium usually gets picked over so thoroughly. They have a lot of pigments Prime doesn't, but most of them are ones I already have or wasn't crazy about. Their e/s selection is crazy, but I never find one I want. It's always the things I passed on when the collection came out. I really do prefer Prime, so much easier to find parking and the place doesn't feel so claustrophobic.


----------



## Shanible (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh, and for anyone wanting to know about the pigment selection at Premium, since I was just there on Thursday (1/28). Now, please understand that not all might still be there, this is what I saw that day. I was bummed not to be able to make it out to Prime that day (my pregnant belly wasn't in the mood to let me do much), so no list for Prime... They have sold a TON of pigments since I was there on January 6th. None of what I bought that day was still there. So, it looks like these jars are moving fast now that the word is out about the size changes. Anyway... the list:

cool pink, gold mode, polished ivory, gilded green, vintage green, viz-a-violet,  mutiny, pink vivid, pink pearl, bell bottom blue, jewelmarine, reflects  blackened red, melon, lovely lily, jardin aires, deep blue green, copperbeam,  mega-rich, spiritualize, tan, lark about, green space, reflects very pink, clear  blue sky, circa plum, royal flush, golden olive, cocomotion, provence, gold  stroke, and antique green.


----------



## painted00eyes (Jan 30, 2010)

yay , I go this coming weekend !Im soooo ready , I have desperately tried to be good so I can splurge


----------



## twirlingbunny (Jan 31, 2010)

do you work there? do yall have the holiday ruby palette in smokey eye??


----------



## Kayteuk (Feb 3, 2010)

Can someone PM me the address of the CCO. Brand new to the state and cant seem to find any info on it. Thank you!

Using a GPS to find it and I cant seem to find it on the list....I am overly tired so it may just be staring me in the face and I cant see it!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Feb 9, 2010)

Okay...so i used to work at the Prime Outlets years ago...well in 07....so i'm familiar with the mall...but now i live in Clermont and i don't really go out there as much anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

My question is...what is the name of the CCO? I'm thinking its the perfumania store for some reason...or is it another name? I wanna go out there as soon as my refund hits my bank account!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












<-------this is so funny!! I jus had to comment on it! lol


----------



## painted00eyes (Feb 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *twirlingbunny* 

 
_do you work there? do yall have the holiday ruby palette in smokey eye??_

 

I definitely saw it at one of the outlets this weekend, but they are running together


----------



## painted00eyes (Feb 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_Can someone PM me the address of the CCO. Brand new to the state and cant seem to find any info on it. Thank you!

Using a GPS to find it and I cant seem to find it on the list....I am overly tired so it may just be staring me in the face and I cant see it!_

 

Cosmetics Company Store at Shopping Malls Store Locations

go there , has them all


----------



## painted00eyes (Feb 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SmilingElephant* 

 
_Okay...so i used to work at the Prime Outlets years ago...well in 07....so i'm familiar with the mall...but now i live in Clermont and i don't really go out there as much anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

My question is...what is the name of the CCO? I'm thinking its the perfumania store for some reason...or is it another name? I wanna go out there as soon as my refund hits my bank account!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












<-------this is so funny!! I jus had to comment on it! lol_

 


The Cosmetics Company Store


----------



## crystrill (Feb 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SmilingElephant* 

 
_Okay...so i used to work at the Prime Outlets years ago...well in 07....so i'm familiar with the mall...but now i live in Clermont and i don't really go out there as much anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

My question is...what is the name of the CCO? I'm thinking its the perfumania store for some reason...or is it another name? I wanna go out there as soon as my refund hits my bank account!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












<-------this is so funny!! I jus had to comment on it! lol_

 
LOL it's next door to a Perfumania though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A lot of people come in asking for perfumes and I'll be like, "Did you try Perfumania next door?" And they're like, "I thought this was." 

And I live in Clermont too right now (Montverde). Hopefully I'll be moving soon. So much gas.

ALSO.... you all can forget about that new 3-limit rule thing I mentioned the other day. That only lasted about a week and now it seems that no one cares anymore. I'll be deleting the post.


----------



## blusherie (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey everyone! So it's my spring break the week after next
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and I was planning on shopping at both of the Orlando CCO's. Has anyone been there recently? Where there any products that are must-haves? I kinda want to have a game plan when I get there. TIA.


----------



## chickatthegym (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blusherie* 

 
_Hey everyone! So it's my spring break the week after next
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and I was planning on shopping at both of the Orlando CCO's. Has anyone been there recently? Where there any products that are must-haves? I kinda want to have a game plan when I get there. TIA._

 
Hey girl,
I haven't been to the Orlando CCO's since Dec so I can't help with specifics but in general Premium has a bigger selection with lots of eyeshadows, piggies, lipsticks, lipglasses, MSF's, blushes, etc.  Prime has more rare things though since it's not as picked over.  So they are both def worth it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Have a fun break!


----------



## nmezza (Mar 4, 2010)

*Orlando, FL (Orlando Premium Outlets)*

Hi everyone! I was in Orlando next week for work and managed to quickly visit the CCO at Orlando Premium Outlets. I didn't spend more than 2 minutes in there but saw several pigments (Circa Plum springs to mind), some Mineralize Eyeshadows and Sculp/Shape duos. That's all I managed to remember from a very short visit, sorry!


----------



## fintia (Mar 11, 2010)

I'll be going to both  CCO's next week. I'll be in Orlando from Monday to Sunday so hopefully I can get an answer before then lol.

I'm looking for these: 
Select cover up concealers in NW shades only
Pro long lip wear in durashell, alta moda, lasting lust, boss browns

thanks!


----------



## Shanible (Mar 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_I'll be going to both  CCO's next week. I'll be in Orlando from Monday to Sunday so hopefully I can get an answer before then lol.

I'm looking for these: 
Select cover up concealers in NW shades only
Pro long lip wear in durashell, alta moda, lasting lust, boss browns

thanks!_

 
I saw the concealers at the one in Prime. I don't remember if they had them at Premium. The last time I went was the end of January. They had a ton of pro long wear at Premium, I can't recall the exact shades.


----------



## crystrill (Mar 18, 2010)

This is for PRIME outlets.

SOOOOOOOOO we've been getting shipment the past two weeks!!!! And today, the final day, we got the best shipment EVER! And I do mean EVER! Me and my co-workers agree this is the best shipment we've ever gotten in our 2 years of existence LOL. It's just sooo much stuff to the point that even if you visited a week or two ago it's a "brand new store".

-We got about 90% of the Holiday collections.
-We got the mineralized eyeshadows that had the 4 colors in one. From I think Colour Craft? Can't remember.
-PIGMENTS! We got a ton. Some of them were only a few of a color so if you want them act fast. And we have 3 or 4 glitters at the moment including gold, fuschia, pink, and another one.
-Mineralize skinfinishes!! We have the BBR ones in stock again as well as the tri-color ones like triple fusion, smooth merge.
-We got in a TONNNNNNN of eyeshadows. I counted them. We currently have 42 eyeshadow colors and a ton of singles that can be found by the register.

And as I said, we got in a majority of the Holiday things including all 4 eyeshadow palettes, 2 brush sets, both face kits (fabracadabra and the other one), the Nordstrom kit, the kit in the pink box that came with the skinfinish and mineral e/s, umm...  lips kits, the mineral eyeshadows, pigment sets, lipglass sets, etc. Basically damn near the whole thing.

It's really just so much stuff that I can't list it all. We're still opening and going through boxes and running out of spaces to put everything! But definitely worth the trip.

We also got in a lot of Bobbi Brown things that are really nice! I normally don't buy BB but there's so much I actually want.

This is for PRIME outlets.


----------



## PerformingMAC (Mar 18, 2010)

I was just at Prime today! I guess I was there too early this morning for all of that to be put out. Ah well...got some Clinique instead.


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_This is for PRIME outlets.

SOOOOOOOOO we've been getting shipment the past two weeks!!!! And today, the final day, we got the best shipment EVER! And I do mean EVER! Me and my co-workers agree this is the best shipment we've ever gotten in our 2 years of existence LOL. It's just sooo much stuff to the point that even if you visited a week or two ago it's a "brand new store".

-We got about 90% of the Holiday collections.
-We got the mineralized eyeshadows that had the 4 colors in one. From I think Colour Craft? Can't remember.
-PIGMENTS! We got a ton. Some of them were only a few of a color so if you want them act fast. And we have 3 or 4 glitters at the moment including gold, fuschia, pink, and another one.
-Mineralize skinfinishes!! We have the BBR ones in stock again as well as the tri-color ones like triple fusion, smooth merge.
-We got in a TONNNNNNN of eyeshadows. I counted them. We currently have 42 eyeshadow colors and a ton of singles that can be found by the register.

And as I said, we got in a majority of the Holiday things including all 4 eyeshadow palettes, 2 brush sets, both face kits (fabracadabra and the other one), the Nordstrom kit, the kit in the pink box that came with the skinfinish and mineral e/s, umm...  lips kits, the mineral eyeshadows, pigment sets, lipglass sets, etc. Basically damn near the whole thing.

It's really just so much stuff that I can't list it all. We're still opening and going through boxes and running out of spaces to put everything! But definitely worth the trip.

We also got in a lot of Bobbi Brown things that are really nice! I normally don't buy BB but there's so much I actually want.

This is for PRIME outlets._

 

Dang girl, you are making me want to drive up to Orlando but I don't think I am going to be able to
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The Estero CCO has a lot of the holiday stuff too if anyone was wondering


----------



## crystrill (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PerformingMAC* 

 
_I was just at Prime today! I guess I was there too early this morning for all of that to be put out. Ah well...got some Clinique instead._

 
I got to work at 11 AM... so I think shipment came around 12ish lol. Wait about 3 days and come back. There's 50 million boxes to go through. What I listed isn't even everything that we got. It's just what we opened so far. Tons of singles as well.


----------



## DonnaN (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_I got to work at 11 AM... so I think shipment came around 12ish lol. Wait about 3 days and come back. There's 50 million boxes to go through. What I listed isn't even everything that we got. It's just what we opened so far. Tons of singles as well._

 
do you all take phone orders?


----------



## fintia (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm so excited to hear this! I'm in Orlando this week and I was thinking going only to the premium but since you are telling us this I'm going straight to prime! is it a lot out today?


----------



## BeHeardKD (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow I can't wait to go! Please let me know if you got any Style Black eyeshadows because I really want two of them!! Thank you!!!


----------



## miss rochelle (Mar 20, 2010)

ugh why did i wait until may to vacation in florida? lol. my mom and i made plans for an orlando weekend - shopping at the outlets and then going to disney. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i need the redhead MSF!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss rochelle* 

 
_ugh why did i wait until may to vacation in florida? lol. my mom and i made plans for an orlando weekend - shopping at the outlets and then going to disney. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i need the redhead MSF!_

 
I am doing the same thing! jaja I hope there's tons of stuff, specially since I am flying from Ecuador!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 16, 2010)

I was at Premium today... Here is what I can remember:

Single Eyeshadows:
Shadowy Lady
Electra
Sumptous Olive
Bitter
Hauting
Go
Mirah's Mood
Violet Trance
Juiced
Warming Trend
Blue Flame
Top Knot
Henna
Pincurl
Sketch
Bold and Brazen
Vibrant Grape
Apres Ski
Artic Grey
Post Haste
Ochre Style
Daisy Chain 
Mineral
And more...

Pigments:
Copper
Gold
Pure White 
Process Magenta
Green Space
Cool Pink
Pink Vivid
Reflects Rust
Jewelmarine
Vanilla
Violet
Mutiny
Bell Bottom Blue
Teal
Genuine Orange
Melon
And more...

Lots of MES -Fresh Green Mix, Sea and Sky, the trios and quad MES.
Tempting, Shadowy Lady, Tone Grey, Stowaways Quads.
Dame Edna trios and Hello Kitty quads.

Tons of MSFs, Lipglasses, Lipsticks, Tendertones.
Flamable Paint
Blue Peep Fluidline
The Perfect Cheek and Notable blushes and lots of MBs.
4-5 Perfumes

There was lots more, but I can't remember everything


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 21, 2010)

I am finally going to Orlando July 18th.. I hope I find great stuff there! I am staying close to Seaworld is this outlet far from there?


----------



## Shanible (Apr 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ILoveMakeup84* 

 
_I am finally going to Orlando July 18th.. I hope I find great stuff there! I am staying close to Seaworld is this outlet far from there?_

 
There are two outlets in Orlando, both with a CCO. The one closest to Seaworld is Premium. They are both not too far. Each has it's own treasures. Premium is the MSF mecca. Prime has some good finds, since there are less tourists there. The last time I went, about three weeks ago, there were a few good shadows and pigments. I think Premium gets bigger shipments. If there is a specific item you want, they do tell you if that SPECIFIC one is there, if you call. They will even hold it for you (I don't know their hold time frame, I went same day). 

All in all, if you can afford it, take a peek at both. If you can only do one, I suggest Premium. The parking is INSANE for it though. Never had a problem at Prime.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shanible* 

 
_There are two outlets in Orlando, both with a CCO. The one closest to Seaworld is Premium. They are both not too far. Each has it's own treasures. Premium is the MSF mecca. Prime has some good finds, since there are less tourists there. The last time I went, about three weeks ago, there were a few good shadows and pigments. I think Premium gets bigger shipments. If there is a specific item you want, they do tell you if that SPECIFIC one is there, if you call. They will even hold it for you (I don't know their hold time frame, I went same day). 

All in all, if you can afford it, take a peek at both. If you can only do one, I suggest Premium. The parking is INSANE for it though. Never had a problem at Prime._

 
Thanks a lot! I was just cheking the Hotel we are staying at and its right next to Premium Outlets so I can go walking! I am looking for MSF's specially So Ceylon so I hope I can find one there! And since you say Premium is the MSF mecca then I'll be in paradise jajaja. 

How much are MSF's at CCO's? I want to make some sort of budget so I know how much I need to save until then... 

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## nebbish (Apr 22, 2010)

I had NO IDEA there was a CCO at Premium. I've been to the one at Prime. I'm so excited to hit the Premium outlet now!

Also -- I live here, so if anyone needs anything just let me know :]


----------



## Notorious19 (Apr 22, 2010)

The MSFs at Premium are about $18.00. I know I've seen So Ceylon in there before, but I'm not 100% it's still there. I go to Premium once a week and they always have new things in there, lol.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Notorious19* 

 
_The MSFs at Premium are about $18.00. I know I've seen So Ceylon in there before, but I'm not 100% it's still there. I go to Premium once a week and they always have new things in there, lol._

 
Great! Thanks a lot!


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm hitting Orlando on the 7th of July, and hopefully we'll actually go prime that evening, and I will just escape into the CCO, but hopefully, I'll not spend all my money in the first two days hehe.
What do you guys often see in prime?


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey girls since I've never been to a CCO before and don't know what it looks like  I was cheking the Premium Outlet website and there's a listing of the beauty stores but in which one is MAC located? 
This is the list:

Beauty Express 
The Cosmetics Company Store 
Designer Fragrances 
Elizabeth Arden 
Fragrance Outlet 
Lancôme - The Company Outlet 
Perfumania 
Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## fintia (Apr 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ILoveMakeup84* 

 
_Hey girls since I've never been to a CCO before and don't know what it looks like  I was cheking the Premium Outlet website and there's a listing of the beauty stores but in which one is MAC located? 
This is the list:

Beauty Express 
The Cosmetics Company Store 
Designer Fragrances 
Elizabeth Arden 
Fragrance Outlet 
Lancôme - The Company Outlet 
Perfumania 
Thanks a lot for your help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The cosmetics company store!


----------



## Shanible (May 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DollyGirl92* 

 
_I'm hitting Orlando on the 7th of July, and hopefully we'll actually go prime that evening, and I will just escape into the CCO, but hopefully, I'll not spend all my money in the first two days hehe.
What do you guys often see in prime?_

 
Prime has a lot of shadows and a handful of MSF. There is a good amount of lippies, too. There are about 20 piggies at Prime. There are some good colors, like lark about and pink pearl. I'm not a fan of glitters, but they had a couple of those too. There are about 10 holiday sets. Prime still has the sheer pressed powders (in the gold monogram, Premium has the silver boudoir ones). They have had most of the same stuff, a few new piggies, for the last few trips I've made. I go about once a month.


----------



## queen_kitty (May 5, 2010)

Is anymore Hello Kitty stuff there, specifically the quads?  My best friend was so sad to miss out on them when they were at the mall, even though she got me one for my birthday, and I might try to get ahold of one for her birthday coming up.  I wouldn't mind picking up some more Hello Kitty stuff for myself though either, just because it's cute! Also, has anybody seen Waternymph, or any of the Lure collection at outlets?  Or is that already too old to be there?  I've never been to an outlet before.


----------



## Prototype83 (May 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queen_kitty* 

 
_Is anymore Hello Kitty stuff there, specifically the quads?  My best friend was so sad to miss out on them when they were at the mall, even though she got me one for my birthday, and I might try to get ahold of one for her birthday coming up.  I wouldn't mind picking up some more Hello Kitty stuff for myself though either, just because it's cute! Also, has anybody seen Waternymph, or any of the Lure collection at outlets?  Or is that already too old to be there?  I've never been to an outlet before._

 

I only remember seeing the Too Dolly quad and I went two weeks ago.  The CCO in Bradenton has both quads... just went yesterday.  I didn't see any of the shadows from Lure either :-(


----------



## Prototype83 (May 6, 2010)

Are any of you going to Orlando anytime soon?  I was hoping someone could do a CP for Cheeky Bronze MSF for me please.


----------



## crystrill (May 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Notorious19* 

 
_The MSFs at Premium are about $18.00. I know I've seen So Ceylon in there before, but I'm not 100% it's still there. I go to Premium once a week and they always have new things in there, lol._

 
Brittany, my traitor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## Notorious19 (May 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_Brittany, my traitor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol_

 
Oh no Crystal, never that....LOL


----------



## Notorious19 (May 9, 2010)

So I was in Premium today and some of the new things that I noticed from the last time I was there was Viva Glam VI SE Lipglass, Bat Black CCB and....Charred Mauve and Dirty GPS!!! No lie!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 22, 2010)

Has anyone been there lately?


----------



## ninaxmac (May 23, 2010)

I will be in Orlando next weekend and wanted to know if anyone has seen the Sweet As Cocoa blush and the MAC Cleanse Off Oil before I just buy it full price. TIA!


----------



## chickatthegym (May 23, 2010)

^I just got Sweet As Cocoa blush from a CCO... about a month ago.  But the bad thing is I cannot remember which one I got it from
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I think it was Tampa but I went on a trip and stopped at a couple as I was traveling.  
Maybe the sweetheart who works at the Orlando CCO can tells you for sure if they have it there?  Sorry!


----------



## Notorious19 (May 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ninaxmac* 

 
_I will be in Orlando next weekend and wanted to know if anyone has seen the Sweet As Cocoa blush and the MAC Cleanse Off Oil before I just buy it full price. TIA!_

 
I got Sweet As Cocoa from Prime but it was like a couple of months ago so I'm not sure if they still have it.


----------



## Alakazam (May 26, 2010)

I'm going to prime and premium tomorrow and I wanna know what do they have now. pls pls reply, thanks.


----------



## Notorious19 (May 27, 2010)

I haven't been to Premium in a while (see my post at the top of the page), but last time I went they had a ton of MSF's and pigments. Also, you are more likely to find newer collections at Premium (ie: Style Black, and I think I've seen things from So This Season or whatever that collection was in the fall). I was in Prime yesterday and they mostly have pigments and nothing too spectacular (sorry Crystal, lol). When I go there, I usually shop from the singles container which is by the cash register, but I cleaned that out yesterday...to me that's where all the good stuff usually is. I think they both tend to have the same eyeshadows, Premium just has more (it also has more lipsticks and lipglosses). Both of them have holiday 2009 sets, but Premium also had the mineralize duo eyeshadows from the holiday collection. I don't remember specific names of things I saw in Prime because I went in there for a couple of things (Light Over Dark Mineralize Blush and the Lustre Drops from Style Warrors). Hope this helps a little.


----------



## crystrill (Jun 3, 2010)

I've been MIA. I was in the middle of moving, etc... no internet. I finally cracked an hour ago and called Brighthouse so Sunday I will be back on here regularly. For those of you who e-mailed me and I kinda disappeared on you, sorry. At the end of the day, you can only do so much on your phone before you get annoyed LOL. We got in some Starflash eyeshadows the other day but a lot of them sold out already. Yes, the goodies are in the singles.


----------



## Notorious19 (Jun 10, 2010)

@crystrill...traitor here, lol. What new stuff have you gotten in? Brushes? I'll probably come by the store tomorrow evening.


----------



## crystrill (Jun 19, 2010)

So, Prime got in a ton of pigments. And we got in a lot of Moisture Blend foundation. We got in Notable blush and like 1 or 2 other "new" colors, we also got re-upped on some other colors we had before that sold out. Got in new eyeshadows as well. Volcanic ash. Both of the honey collection perfumes. I'll make a list tonight. We're expecting more things next week as well.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm getting all excited now! it's 18 day's till I'm in florida and we're hitting prime that evening!


----------



## amynicolaox (Jun 22, 2010)

I was at Premium today, and wow I was amazed by the stock they had 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Impressive selection of MAC I bought ten things for only 129! I can't remmeber everything in detail, but here's what I saw:

Blushes; The Perfect Cheek, Notable, Plum Du Bois, Blossoming, Eversun, On A Mission, Enough Said, Pleasureful, Cheery, Improvise, Earth To Earth, Moon River and a bunch more!

CCBS: Pearl, the two Emanuel Ungaro ones and a few others.

Eyeshadows: TONS, including  most Metal X Brushed Shadows Shore Leave, Meet The Fleet, Femme Fi, Grand Entrance, Time & Space, Evening Aura, Brown Script, Bold and Brazen, Mink & Sable, Dreammaker, Shadowy Lady, Newly Minted, Off The Page, Warming Trend, lots of mineralize eyeshadows, a few from colour craft & then others like inter-view trio and hot planet and lots more.

Quads: Colour 4 Quads, All Holiday 2009 Palettes, A few holiday 2008 palettes, and other quads.

MSFS: Lots of them including Porcelain Pink, Cheeky Bronze, Blonde, Brunette, and lots of the Colour Craft three striped ones.

Lipglass/Lipstick: Naked Space, Gold Rebel, Ensign, Love Knot, Sockhop, Brave New Bronze, Lollipop Loving, Viva Glam Gaga and Cyndi. They had a bunch of lipsticks/glosses at the cash as well as palettes. They also had a lot of Dazzeglasses and Dazzleglass Cremes as well as the Tri Colour Marble Glosses from Colour Craft.

Pigments; wow; amazing pigment selection I can't do it justice, but Blondes Gold, Copperbeam, Deep Brown, Chocolate Brown, Kitchisma, Bell Bottom Blue, Circa Plum, Melon, Tan, Gold Mode, Teal, Deep Blue Green, Golden Lemon, Heritage Rouge, Megarich, Museum Bronze, Rose and lotss more!

This is all the stuff I can remember or that I looked at they do have some foundations & studio finish concealers and brushes, a bunch of paintpots and fluidlines and nail polishes, but I didn't get into that.

I really reccomend you girls giving it a visit - they are busy, but there's lots of stock and amazing product that wont disappoint <3


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh wow! thanks soo much! I am going on July 18th! I hope they still have some Colour 4 quads!


----------



## juicy415 (Jun 23, 2010)

thats a good selection! i was wondering if anyone could do a cp for me? pm me


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jun 24, 2010)

Would someone be willing to CP a Notable Blush and On A Mission BPB for me?  If so, just pm me!  Thanks !!


----------



## PhuongyBaby (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh my gosh.. I'm such a newbie.. I looked at this thread and saw that someone said they saw Stero Rose MSF and I freaked!!! then noticed it was posted in 2007...oopsiee... tee hee.. I definitely gotta make a visit to the CCO's soon!!


----------



## PhuongyBaby (Jun 28, 2010)

At The Prime Today! 
Honestly the only thing that caught my eye to mention really is Volcanic Ash Exfoliator.. hope someones looking for it! 
some MSF's
some MB's
saw a few Pro Pigments...


----------



## PhuongyBaby (Jun 28, 2010)

Sorry I hope its okay that I post again.. I forgot to mention... I went to the Premium Outlets yesterday as well and saw (if you have any questions about a specific item I may be able to tell you if I saw it)

Lady gaga and gwen stefani lipsticks.
alot of MSF's
lots of pigments (some pro)
Ridiculous amounts of mineralize e/s 
hello kitty items..(both beauty powders, one pallete, one lipstick)
some mineralize blush duos
a bunch of e/s...
I hope that was slightly helpful..

sorry ladies I dint have paper and pen to write down this stuff...


----------



## mikri75 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi! I just got back from premium and I'm sorry Crystrill but I had alot more fun at premium then at Prime! I bought So Ceylon MSF, Gilt By Association MES, Sweet as cocoa blush, Blossoming cream blush, lollipop Loving l/s and a 242 and 252 brushes. I had alot of fun and wish I had more time to spend there. They had 6 or 7 eyeshadow palettes, heatherette pallete, hello kitty e/s palette and bpb. About 10 or 15 different MSF. Holiday stuff and brush sets. Some looks in a box. I forgot to ask if they had the volcanic ash thermal mask 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I got the exfoliater at Prime. 

D


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jul 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mikri75* 

 
_Hi! I just got back from premium and I'm sorry Crystrill but I had alot more fun at premium then at Prime! I bought So Ceylon MSF, Gilt By Association MES, Sweet as cocoa blush, Blossoming cream blush, lollipop Loving l/s and a 242 and 252 brushes. I had alot of fun and wish I had more time to spend there. They had 6 or 7 eyeshadow palettes, heatherette pallete, hello kitty e/s palette and bpb. About 10 or 15 different MSF. Holiday stuff and brush sets. Some looks in a box. I forgot to ask if they had the volcanic ash thermal mask 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I got the exfoliater at Prime. 

D_

 
Yaay! Can't wait to go! Only 17 more days


----------



## Mizlexia508 (Jul 1, 2010)

OMG I just got out of premium, and I have never ever seen so much stuff! The girl at the counter told me that they have so much shipment in the back it's disgusting!

Here's what I remember.

Paint pots

Painterly
Soft ochre
Groundwork
Delft
Rollicking
Blackground
Artifact
Greenstroke
Coral crepe

Eyeshadows
Bamboo
Satin taupe
Bitter
Deep truth
Mairias mood
Crest the wave
One off
Pollinator
Love lace
Violet trance
Aquadisiac
Off the page
Purple shower
Silverthorn

There were like 60....

Pigments
Full force violet
Electric coral
Chartreuse
Basic white
Black black
Magenta something...
Violet
Grape
White gold
Vanilla
Gold
Silver
Platinum
Basic red
Cornflower
Golden lemon
Melon
Tan
Deep brown?
Chocolate brown
Blondes gold
Bright fuchsia
Emerald green
Neo orange

Palettes
Color forecast 4
Photorealism
In the gallery
Tone grey
Graphic garden pinks
Both hk
Hetherette 1
Purple quad from AMc

Msfs
Cheeky bronze
Triple fusion
Blonde
Brunette
Perfect topping
Refined
Smooth merge
Porcelain pink
Light flush
A bunch of msf naturals light, medium, medium dark.....

Omg soooooo much. I'm on my way to prime! I'll let y'all know!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jul 1, 2010)

OMG!! Yaay!! I hope they still have good stuff when I go there! Can't wait!


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Jul 2, 2010)

If anyone is going any time soon that would be willing to CP Brave New Bronze l/s and Blonde's Gold pigment for me I would really REALLY appreciate it!! PM me if you are interested! I'd be happy to pay you a little extra for your trouble! Thanks!


----------



## crystrill (Jul 2, 2010)

One of you came in the other day and asked if I had an acct on here. I didn't get your name but after you left I decided to make a list of products. I wrote it up about 4 days ago but accidentally went back on my browser, it deleted everything, and I was too annoyed to retype. But here we go again...

THIS IS FOR PRIME OUTLETS
With the exception of the "other stuff" list, this is a list of exactly EVERYTHING that we have in stock. Nothing more, nothing less. 

PIGMENTS
PUSH THE EDGE
CIRCA PLUM
VINTAGE GOLD
FULL FORCE VIOLET
COPPERBEAM
PINK BRONZE
MUSEUM BRONZE
PRIMARY YELLOW
COCOMOTION
GOLD STROKE
NEO-ORANGE
MUTINY
FUSCHIA PIGMENT
FUSCHIA GLITTER
BLUE BROWN
STEEL BLUE
VIOLET
TAN
GOLD GLITTER
HI-DEF CYAN
HERITAGE ROUGE
MEGA RICH
SPIRITUALIZE
MELON
BASIC RED
DEEP BROWN
FROZEN WHITE
ANTIQUE GREEN
BLACK BLACK
RED ELECTRIC
ROSE
REFLECTS PINK GLITTER

EYESHADOWS
POLLINATOR
PURPLE SHOWER
AQUAVERT
MAIRA'S MOOD
SILVERTHORN
OF SUMMER
TEMPTING
BRIGHT FUTURE
CREME DE MIEL
VIBRANT GRAPE
NIGHT MANOEUVRES
VIOLET TRANCE
SOFT FORCE
HAUNTING
BTTER
SUAVE INTENTIONS
WARMING TREND
MEET THE FLEET
STYLE SNOB
LOVE LUXE
OFF THE PAGE
APRES-SKI
GLAMOUR CHECK
DREAMMAKER

MINERAL EYESHADOWS
DANGER ZONE
THREESOME
GIRLISH ROMP
ODD BITS
UNDER YOUR SPELL
FASHION PATCH
EARTHLY RICHES
OUTSPOKEN
ITS A MIRACLE
MAYHEM
MIDNIGHT MADNESS
DEVIL MAY CARE

BLUSH
CHEERY
ON A MISSION
ENOUGH SAID
THE PERFECT CHEEK
MOON RIVER
CHEEK AND CHEERFUL
HOT PLANET
IMPROVISE
LIGHT OVER DARK
EARTH TO EARTH
NOTABLE
JUST A PINCH GEL BLUSH

SKINFINISH/HIGHLIGHTER/BRONZERS/STUFF LIKE THAT
PORCELAIN PINK
PERFECT TOPPING
BRUNETTE
CHEEKY BRONZE
MEDIUM DARK NATURAL/SHIMMER
GOLDEN NECTAR
SUMMER ROSE
BLUSH OF YOUTH
SOLAR RICHE BRONZER

OTHER STUFF
VOLCANIC ASH EXFOLIATOR
STUDIO MOISTURE CREAM
MOISTURE CREAM FOR EYES (OR WHATEVER ITS CALLED)
CREMEWASH
HUE: PINK AURA EDT
MV1 EDT 
MV2 EDT
AFRIKANIMAL EDT
NAKED HONEY EDT
NAKED HONEY HAND CREME
NAKED HONEY BODY WASH
NAKED HONEYSKIN SALVE
LIGHTFUL LOTION
LIGHTFUL CREME
ALL 3 HOLIDAY 09 LIP SETS
ALL 3 HOLIDAY 08 LIP SETS
ALL 3 HOLIDAY 09 PIGMENT SETS
ALL 4 HOLIDAY KITS (THE 2 LIPS AND THE 2 EYES THAT CAME IN A SMALLER BAG)
BOTH HOLIDAY 09 FACE KITS (THE ONES THAT CAME WITH A BRONZER BLUSH AND BEAUTY POWDER)
ALL 4 HOLIDAY 09 EYE PALETTES
2 OF THE COLORED WATER SPRAY THINGS THAT COME IN THE FIX PLUS BOTTLES (THE NAME SLIPS ME RIGHT NOW LMAO)
FRESH CUT NORDSTROM PALETTE
HK PALETTE (NOT LUCKY TOM, BUT THE OTHER ONE)
BOTH OF THE HOLIDAY KITS THAT CAME WITH THE SKINFINISH, BLUSH, BRUSH, MINERAL EYESHADOW
AND ONE OF THE FACE KITS FROM NORDSTROMS, THE ONE WITH THE BRONZER
WAVE OF THE WAND AND SWEEP BRUSH KIT
DO THE TRICK BRUSH KIT
AND THE OTHER ONE - FORGOT THE NAME

**THERE'S A FEW MORE PALETTES AND "OTHER STUFF" BUT THE OTHER STUFF LIST WAS OFF OF THE TOP OF MY HEAD SO I'LL MAKE NOTE OF THINGS TOMORROW AT WORK

If y'all want me to make a list of the lipsticks and glosses let me know. It's just those are more of a pain to make a list of which is why I didn't do it in the first place LOL.


----------



## chickatthegym (Jul 2, 2010)

Crystal, you are so sweet to type that up for everyone!  
Even though I am not in FL anymore, it's still fun to read about everyone's hauls and what you have.  It makes me miss those outlets SO SO MUCH!


----------



## CrazyBlue (Jul 4, 2010)

Omg wow , the pigments at this CCO are the best ! Cp anyone  ??


----------



## Prototype83 (Jul 4, 2010)

Nevermind.....got it!


----------



## awyer (Jul 11, 2010)

going there next week on vacation, should i hit prime or premium and has anyone been lately?


----------



## sweetfudge (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Notorious19* 

 
_I got Sweet As Cocoa from Prime but it was like a couple of months ago so I'm not sure if they still have it._

 

yes its there i was up there last tuesday


----------



## hyazinth (Jul 13, 2010)

Can anybody say something about the prices there, please? How much are the msf, pigments, and e/s? Does the general price list still aply (arround 30% cheaper)?
Thanks


----------



## awyer (Jul 14, 2010)

I think the prices are pretty much the same throughout the cco's.. Pigments at my normal CCO ate 13.50 ad eyeshadoes are either 10.00 or 10.50 depending on if its in a special packaging or not the blushes and powders have been varied in price.


----------



## crystrill (Jul 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetfudge* 

 
_yes its there i was up there last tuesday_

 
We  haven't had Sweet as Cocoa at Prime in a while...


----------



## crystrill (Jul 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *awyer* 

 
_I think the prices are pretty much the same throughout the cco's.. Pigments at my normal CCO ate 13.50 ad eyeshadoes are either 10.00 or 10.50 depending on if its in a special packaging or not the blushes and powders have been varied in price._

 
Packaging has nothing to do with it. The 10.00 ones are the older ones made before a certain date I believe. Not quite sure. As of right now, the only 10.00 ones left I believe are the ones in Neo-Sci-Fi packaging. Almost everything after that is 10.25. 

Skin-finish prices range from like 17.50 to like 19.75 or something. I can never remember. But all of them have different prices. I always have to look first.  Hi-light powders are a bit cheaper.

Lipsticks -10.00
Couture Lipsticks 15.50
Lipglass -10.00
Dazzleglass, Cremesheen's, and all the different variations of them, along with the marbelized lipglasses (basically anything in a square or dazzleglass container) are 12.75.



And for anyone wondering about other brands...
Pure Color Estee Lauder and Bobbi B Lipsticks - 15.50 
Signature EL - 13.75
Clinique Lipstick - 10.00
Clinique glosses range from 9.50 to 10.00
Prescriptive Lipsticks are 12.25

We had a few price changes lately. But it was all mainly EL skincare and fragrances.

We should be getting in new stuff soon. The floor and stock room is like empty.


----------



## Kayteuk (Jul 15, 2010)

I really want to go up there at some point, I am in Jensen Beach and my hubby and I might go to Disney one day so I was thinking of stopping there. Can someone PM me the physical address to both outlets so I can put them in my GPS?
If anyone is heading up that way from Miami, West Palm, Stuart, PSL, or Jupiter let me know, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Especially if its from I-95 as I could car pool.


----------



## crystrill (Jul 28, 2010)

Prime got in shipment. This is what I remember off the top of my head. I'll make a better list tonight.

Dirty Plum blush
Full Fuchsia blush
Stack 2 (i think it's 2, the orange/yellow pigments)
Color quad 3 (or whatever number the purple quad was lol)
5N lipstick, and a few others
3 lip conditioners

And we got in a lot of new stuff from EL and Clinique. For those of you who use Clinique 3-step, we have just about everything in for that. And we got in the new Even Better. The 'Even Better Clinical Dark Spot Remover'. We also have the regular one (I lovveeee that stuffff. Can't wait to buy the new one when my other one runs out).

But yeah, I'll make a list tonight.


----------



## Mizlexia508 (Jul 29, 2010)

OMG Ripe Peach PREMIUM


----------



## FLYSKYHiGH (Jul 30, 2010)

Made time to go to Prime during my FL vacation.. and it was AWESOME!

They had a great selection of old 7.5 jar pigments! I hauled MAC Tan, Vanilla, Melon, Cocomotion, Violet pigments, the Moisturelush eyecream and Full Fuchsia(PRO) blush. 

They also had: Antique Green pigment, Old Gold pigment, Museum Bronze pigment, Deep Brown (Pro) pigment (and much more!), Porcelain Pink MSF, Sunny by Nature MSF, Cheeky Bronze MSF, bunch of shadesticks (from the sugarsweet collection). 

Huge ups to them for their great selection!


Also from Bobbi Brown they had the pot rogue in 'Powder Pink' and gel liner in 'Forest Shimmer Ink'.


----------



## chickatthegym (Jul 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizlexia508* 

 
_OMG Ripe Peach PREMIUM_

 

NOWAY!  Man, I am missing FL more and more now


----------



## crystrill (Jul 30, 2010)

Here's a list of lipsticks at PRIME. Not all of them, but a good amount.

FULL BODY
EVER EMBELLISH
HOLD THE POSE
EQUALITY
FRONT LIT
MELLOW MOOD
LAUGH A LOT
FRESH SALMON
LOVIN IT
RADICCHIO
RED FULL STOP
PURPLE RITE
TRIBALIST
VANITYS CHILD
SPARKS CAN FLY
5N
SHARP FOCUS
SURPRISE ME
TOTAL WOW
MADLY CREATIVE
INNER HUE
DEEP LOVE
MADE WITH LOVE
AHOY THERE
BLACK KNIGHT


----------



## Skarlet (Jul 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizlexia508* 

 
_OMG Ripe Peach PREMIUM_

 
I just got one today


----------



## chickatthegym (Jul 31, 2010)

^ So amazing!!!  Enjoy
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




P.S.  If there is anyone out there who can pick up an Extra Ripe Peach, I would swap my BNIB Stereo Rose back up for it.


----------



## ChicaBoo (Aug 1, 2010)

Premium still has a ton of the pigments in the old jars. There's a lot of nail lacquers, too.

I saw Wolf, Black Russian, and Rave pearlglide pencils.

Ripe Peach, Florida, Joie-de-Vivre, and Dirty Plum were blush standouts.

A lot of eye palettes, including Shadowy Lady, Tempting quad, Photorealism, Tone Purple...no Spiced Chocolate, though.

Quite a lot of eyeshadows. I really only remember Omega and Newly Minted because I bought those two!

I saw several shades of the studio moisture tint and MSF.

Some Nordstrom Graphic Garden items (I don't think I saw any eye palettes--maybe a lip palette?). It was more of the lip collections in the little black and white bags.

Volcanic Ash, most of the honey stuff (including the popular salve).

Lots of mineralized eye shadows.


----------



## INFALLIBLE86 (Aug 1, 2010)

Can Someone Cp Me A Ripe Peach. I Was Not Able To Get It When It Was Released. Thanks.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi, anyone willing to do a CP?  There are a few things I would like to get.  Thanks!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 2, 2010)

I went to Premium last week ( I almost passed out at Prime and didn't make it to the CCO) and I saw:


Lips: I'm on a lippe no buy for like 2 years, LOL so I didn't even waste my time looking


E/S:


Off the page
One off
Omega
Purple shower
violet trance
Evening aura
Newly minted
Suave intentions
Sunset B
Crest the Wave
All of 2009 holiday mineralized shadows
Tempting Quad
Rose Is a Rose quad
In The Gallery quad
Photorealism quad
spring colour 3 quad
Dame Edna trio



Blushes, MSF and Bronzers
X Rocks
Eversun
On a Mission
Blunt
Sweet as Cocoa
Dirty plum
Solar riche
Ripe peach
Springshine
Brunette
Cheeky bronze
So ceylon
Sunny by nature
Light flush
Refined
Perfect topping
The blushes from the Rose Romance collection

Pigments:

Steel blue
Reflects very pink
Bell bottom blue
Kitchmas
Pink vivid
Vintage gold
Megarich
Primary yellow
Reflectd duo purple
Gilded green
Rose gold
Ruby red chartreuse
Crushed metal stacked 2



Hell, there were LOTS of pigments in the old packaging; no way I could get to them all.


I'm sure there's more, but this is only what I looked at...
Hope this helps!


----------



## AHautePassion (Aug 2, 2010)

they had ripe peach?!!! WHAT?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !! I NEED THIS. Too bad i live in oregon. Im gonna cry =(


----------



## Notorious19 (Aug 4, 2010)

As soon as I read this, I threw on my clothes and sped the 30 miles to Premium. Naturally they are out of Ripe Peach! I'm really kicking myself because I was going to go there on Saturday/Sunday, but I was being super lazy...ugh!!!

They did have a whole bunch of other goodies, but I didn't get to go throught it all because I got there at 10:45 and the closed at 11. I did see alot of stuff from Spring Color Forecast, Riveting, MAC in Lillyland, and 2009 Holiday that I hadn't seen the last time I was there maybe 3 weeks ago and they still have the same million pigments. Sorry I'm not of more help besides being the bearer of bad news that they are now sans Ripe Peadch.


----------



## Notorious19 (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_Prime got in shipment. This is what I remember off the top of my head. I'll make a better list tonight.

Dirty Plum blush
Full Fuchsia blush
Stack 2 (i think it's 2, the orange/yellow pigments)
Color quad 3 (or whatever number the purple quad was lol)
5N lipstick, and a few others
3 lip conditioners

And we got in a lot of new stuff from EL and Clinique. For those of you who use Clinique 3-step, we have just about everything in for that. And we got in the new Even Better. The 'Even Better Clinical Dark Spot Remover'. We also have the regular one (I lovveeee that stuffff. Can't wait to buy the new one when my other one runs out).

But yeah, I'll make a list tonight._

 
Do you still have the Colour 3 Quad at Prime? If so, I am coming tomorrow. Also, I can't believe you've been holding out on me!!!!! LOL


----------



## crystrill (Aug 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Notorious19* 

 
_Do you still have the Colour 3 Quad at Prime? If so, I am coming tomorrow. Also, I can't believe you've been holding out on me!!!!! LOL_

 
I was off like a week, came back, saw shipment... worked about 4 days... and now I'm off for another week. I shall be back regularly Monday. I've just been traveling and having visitors. We should still have Colour 3. If it's not on the floor, I have one in my box. When I work Monday I'll make a better list of what's new.

And what's so special about this Ripe Peach?


----------



## blurpleberry (Aug 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_And what's so special about this Ripe Peach?_

 
just two pretty colors in one, hehe  

if they happen to get more ripe peach or azalea blossom, even.. would anyone be willing to CP to me? i'm all the way at CT and my CCO totally isn't as cool as Orlando's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can pay beforehand, too.


----------



## harrypotters1ga (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi, I have only made one post so far and I have a few questions.  
First, what does CP mean?  I have looked through several threads and the FAQ section and can't find an explanation. 
Second, does CCO allow purchases by phone?  I have been looking for Ripe Peach since its release and haven't been able to find it.  I went to the Ellenton CCO today and they were sold out so I was hoping if Orlando gets it to purchase by phone.  Thanks.


----------



## iheartmakeup83 (Aug 7, 2010)

*I went this past Sunday, and got some great finds. They have a great pigment selection. *

*All Mac products*

*- Heritage Rouge pigment*
*- Pink Vivid pigment*
*- Gold Mode Pigment*
*- Platinum Pigment*
*- Crest the wave eyeshadow*
*- Silverthorn eyeshadow*
*- Love lace eyeshadow*
*- Rave eyeliner*
*- Color Matters technakhol*
*- Full of Fuchsia technakhol*
*- "B" greaspaint stick*
*- Ripe Peach Ombre *
*- Optimistic Orange creamblush*


----------



## blurpleberry (Aug 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *harrypotters1ga* 

 
_Hi, I have only made one post so far and I have a few questions.  
First, what does CP mean?  I have looked through several threads and the FAQ section and can't find an explanation. 
Second, does CCO allow purchases by phone?  I have been looking for Ripe Peach since its release and haven't been able to find it.  I went to the Ellenton CCO today and they were sold out so I was hoping if Orlando gets it to purchase by phone.  Thanks._

 
CP means custom purchase :} if someone has access to items you been wanting, they can buy it for you and then you'd send them money for the purchase + shipping. 

I've asked to purchase over the phone at my CCO one time, and sadly they said they can't do that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the only thing they can do is put the item on hold


----------



## crystrill (Aug 10, 2010)

MAC lipsticks and lipglass prices are going up. Every lipstick and lipglass that is $10.00 will be going up to $10.25 next week. Also the mascaras are going up to $10.00. Before they were $8.50 and $9.25. That's all I know for now. I'll try to get the exact date tomorrow.


----------



## chickatthegym (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_MAC lipsticks and lipglass prices are going up. Every lipstick and lipglass that is $10.00 will be going up to $10.25 next week. Also the mascaras are going up to $10.00. Before they were $8.50 and $9.25. That's all I know for now. I'll try to get the exact date tomorrow._

 
Wow, lippies were already $10.50 up north... thanks for the heads up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You are the best, I will be in FL this fall and can't wait to come to your outlet! (OK, that just sounded a bit stalkerish haha)


----------



## cleung341 (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartmakeup83* 

 
_*I went this past Sunday, and got some great finds. They have a great pigment selection. *

*All Mac products*

*- Heritage Rouge pigment*
*- Pink Vivid pigment*
*- Gold Mode Pigment*
*- Platinum Pigment*
*- Crest the wave eyeshadow*
*- Silverthorn eyeshadow*
*- Love lace eyeshadow*
*- Rave eyeliner*
*- Color Matters technakhol*
*- Full of Fuchsia technakhol*
*- "B" greaspaint stick*
*- Ripe Peach Ombre *
*- Optimistic Orange creamblush*_

 
That is great that you found Ripe Peach. I sadly missed it when it came out! Now maybe I can find it at a CCO soon too.


----------



## crystrill (Aug 15, 2010)

And the prices have officially gone up. Some lipsticks still ring as $10 though, so some of you may or may not get lucky lol. And I think we're getting in new stuff (Liberty of London) next week or something. Not sure.


----------



## blurpleberry (Aug 15, 2010)

oh boy! if you guys get prim & proper from liberty of london i'ma be hatin'! lol


----------



## cleung341 (Aug 16, 2010)

Would love it if somene could CP a Ripe Peach Ombre for me. I have feedback, too. TY in advance.


----------



## crystrill (Aug 18, 2010)

Okay so my other list is a little outdated and we got shipment yesterday. We're also getting shipment tomorrow but for non-MAC items. So here's a new list. Like always, the list is pretty EXACT. Nothing more in stock, nothing less in stock LOL. The only things I don't write the names down for are lipglasses and lipsticks. Too annoying to do. But about a week ago I did post a lipstick list with some of the colors available. So feel free to refer to that. Enjoy!

This is for PRIME OUTLETS!

EYESHADOWS ($10.25)
APRES-SKI
AQUAVERT
BITTER
BOUGH GREY (LIBERTY OF LONDON PACKAGING)
BRIGHT FUTURE (STYLE WARRIORS PACKAGING)
CREME DE MIEL
FREE TO BE (LIBERTY OF LONDON PACKAGING)
GLAMOUR CHECK
HAUNTING
LOVE LACE
MAIRA'S MOOD
MEET THE FLEET
NIGHT MANOUVRES (STYLE WARRIORS PACKAGING)
OF SUMMER
OFF THE PAGE
PURPLE SHOWER
SILVERTHORN
SMOKE & DIAMONDS
SHOW STOPPER
SOFT FORCE (STYLE WARRIORS PACKAGING)
STRAW HARVEST
STYLE SNOB
SUAVE INTENTIONS
UNBASIC WHITE
TEMPTING (STYLE WARRIORS PACKAGING)
VIBRANT GRAPE (STYLE WARRIORS PACKAGING)
VIOLET TRANCE
WARMING TREND

SUITE ARRAY EYESHADOWS ($11.25 OR $11.75, DON'T REMEMBER)
BLUE ZONE
COUNTERPARTS
OCEANS 2
SWEET LAISON

MINERAL EYESHADOWS (PRICES VARY)
BLUE SORCERY
DEVIL-MAY-CARE
EARTHLY RICHES
IT'S A MIRACLE
MAYHEM
MIDNIGHT MADNESS
UNDER YOUR SPELL

IN LILLYLAND PEARLMATTE EYESHADOW

CREME COLOR BASES/METAL-X/ETC
BAT BLACK
BLACK
BRONZE
FORGED ROSE
MATERIAL GOLD
METABLU
PINK PLATINUM
VERDIGRIS

PIGMENTS 
ANTIQUE GREEN
CIRCA PLUM
COCOMOTION
DEEP BROWN
FUSCHIA (GLITTER)
FUSCHIA (PIGMENT)
GOLD (GLITTER)
GOLD STROKE
HERITAGE ROUGE
MEGA RICH
MUSEUM BRONZE
MUTINY
NEO-ORANGE
PINK BRONZE
RICH LIFE
ROSE
SPIRITUALIZE
REFLECTS PINK (GLITTER)
TAN
UNIVERSAL MIX
VINTAGE GOLD

SOLAR BITS PIGMENTS
BRONZESCAPE
IMPASSIONED
SCATTERAYS

CRUSHED METAL PIGMENT STACKS
STACKED 1
STACKED 2

BLUSH (REGULAR)
ALL'S GOOD
DIRTY PLUM
ENOUGH SAID
NOTABLE
ON A MISSION (STYLE WARRIORS PACKAGING)
PERSONAL TASTE
PRIM & PROPER (LIBERTY OF LONDON PACKAGING)

MINERALIZE BLUSH
CONJURE UP
EARTH TO EARTH
LIGHT OVER DARK
SUPERDUPERNATURAL

CREME BLUSH
CHEERY
FLORIDA
JOIE DE VIVRE
OPTIMISTIC ORANGE
SO SWEET, SO EASY

JUST A PINCH GEL BLUSH

BEAUTY POWDERS
BLUSH OF YOUTH (ROSE COLLECTION PACKAGING)
SHELL PEARL (LIBERTY OF LONDON PACKAGING)
SUMMER ROSE (LIBERTY OF LONDON PACKAGING)
SUMMER ROSE (ROSE COLLECTION PACKAGING)

SKINFINISH
BRUNETTE
CHEEKY BRONZE (1 LEFT THOUGH)
PORCELAIN PINK

BRONZERS/HI-LITE POWDERS/ETC
GOLDEN NECTAR (HONEY PACKAGING)
SOLAR RICHE BRONZER (STYLE WARRIORS PACKAGING)
WARM LIGHT DEFINITIVE CONTOUR POWDER

MOISTURE BLEND FOUNDATION
NC 15
NC 30
NC 35
NC 45
NC 50
NW 25
NW 30
NW 45

MINERALIZE LOOSE FOUNDATION
DEEP DARK
DEEPER DARK

MINERALIZE LIQUID FOUNDATION
NW 43

LEG SHEEN SPRAY
DEEP DARK
MEDIUM DARK

TENDERTONES
DEEP SIGH
HUSH, HUSH
PUCKER

LIP CONDITIONER
CLOSE FOR COMFORT
PLUM PERFECT

PERFUMES
HUE: PINK AURA EDT
MV1 EDT
MV2 EDT
AFRIKANIMAL EDT
NAKED HONEY EDT

SKINCARE (FACE & BODY)
VOLCANIC ASH EXFOLIATOR
STUDIO MOISTURE CREAM
MOISTURE CREAM FOR EYES (OR WHATEVER ITS CALLED)
CREMEWASH
NAKED HONEY HAND CREME
NAKED HONEY BODY WASH
NAKED HONEYSKIN SALVE
LIGHTFUL LOTION
LIGHTFUL CREME
(PLUS 2 OF THE SPRAYS THAT COME IN THE SAME PACKAGING AS FIX+ IN CLEAR AND PINK)

2009 HOLIDAY BAG SETS
HOUSE OF MIRTH DEEP (LIP BAG SET)
PUT A SPELL ON YOU PINK (LIP BAG SET)
ALAKAZAM! CHOCOLATE (EYE BAG SET)
NAUGHTY NOIRE (EYE BAG SET)

2009 HOLIDAY BRUSH KITS
WAVE OF THE WAND AND SWEEP BRUSH KIT
DO THE TRICK BRUSH KIT
MORNING, NOON, AND KNIGHT

2009 HOLIDAY EYESHADOW PALETTES
DEVIL MAY DARE WARM
MYSTIC COOL
SMOKE AND MIRRORS
SORCERESS EYES

2009 HOLIDAY FACE KITS
FABRACADABRA BRONZE
HOCUS FOCUS COLOURFUL

2009 HOLIDAY MINERAL FACE KITS
THE BEIGE BOX
THE PINK BOX

2009 HOLIDAY LIP KITS
HEAVENLY DISH NEUTRAL
POSESSED BY PINK
VIVA GLAM

2009 HOLIDAY MINI SETS
ALL 3 HOLIDAY 09 LIP SETS
PIGMENT SET (THE SET WITH THE BRONZE COLORS)

OTHER EYE PALETTES
FRESH CUT NORDSTROM 09
HELLO KITTY TOO DOLLY
COLOUR FORMS GREEN NORDSTROM 08
COLOUR FORMS PURPLE NODSTROM 08
COLOUR 3 (PURPLE PALETTE)
FAFI 2
TEMPTING PALETTE
DEVOTED POPPY CLASSIC (08 HOLIDAY)
INTRIGUING SCARLET WARM (08 HOLIDAY)
(PLUS 2 'TRIP' PALETTES IDK THE NAME OF)

OTHER LIP PALETTES
TRIP LIP PALETTE IN WHITE CASE
COLOUR FORMS GREEN NORDSTROM
(PLUS 3 HOLIDAY 08 PALETTES)

Some other things we have are two lip bag sets from the 2009 Nordstrom collection, 3 paint pots, 3 fluidlines, 2 concealers, 3 colors of studio stick foundation, one paint in a red color, a bunch of shadesticks, about 5 eyeliners, around 10 lip pencils, DAZZLE LASH BLACK LASH MASCARA, all 5 colors of the sun tints lip balms, around 10 dazzleglasses/cremes/etc, about 12 marbelized lipglasses, 3 style warrior lipglasses, 2 liberty of london lipglasses, the regular lip balms in like 6 colors, 2 09 couture sheer spark powders, and 2 09 couture face powders, a few couture lipsticks from the past two years, and i think that's it. lol. Oh and Silver Aura and 2 other colors of those glitter face sheen things. And we have MAC makeup bags. You have to ask for them because there is no space for them on the sales floor. We also have all 3 fafi dolls. Single MAC brushes behind the counter. Glitter Eyeliners.

This is for PRIME OUTLETS.


----------



## crystrill (Aug 18, 2010)

Okay so we got in a TONNNNN more MAC today. Natural skinfinish's, blotting powders, studio fix (including the newer colors like NC46, 44.5, etc), DUO glue, face primer, a ton of new colour products. There were a ton of boxes so I didn't get to look through all of them. But that's what I know we got in for now. In like 3 days would be a good time to visit.


----------



## 2browneyes (Aug 19, 2010)

I so need a CP from this CCO!!!!!!!!!!  ♥♥♥


----------



## Turpentine (Aug 19, 2010)

^ So do I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Anyone willing to do a CP for me?


----------



## Cleopatruh (Aug 19, 2010)

Anyone willing to do a CP from this CCO for me? I'm in Fl too, and can pay immediately via PP. :]


----------



## cleung341 (Aug 20, 2010)

Looks like everyone is looking fro a CP here. Haven't had an answer from anyone since my post from the 15th.


----------



## Cleopatruh (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cleung341* 

 
_Looks like everyone is looking fro a CP here. Haven't had an answer from anyone since my post from the 15th._

 
I know! :[
I called the CCO right near me (also in FL) but they have all ombres except for ripe peach or I'd offer a cp for you!


----------



## crystrill (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cleung341* 

 
_Looks like everyone is looking fro a CP here. Haven't had an answer from anyone since my post from the 15th._

 
Usually I don't do CP's because I work there and technically I'm not even supposed to be on this forum listing everything we have (like if a customer were to call asking me to list every color we have of something I'm supposed to tell them to come in and look, unless they have a question about a specific color). Otherwise I'd do them. Plus I hate going to the post office.


----------



## liibyz (Aug 20, 2010)

I would love to have a cp done too.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cleopatruh* 

 
_I know! :[
I called the CCO right near me (also in FL) but they have all ombres except for ripe peach or I'd offer a cp for you!_

 

Which CCO's is this?


----------



## peachsuns (Aug 20, 2010)

OMG, this place has In Lillyland and GMLOL collection? And Naked Honey EDT and Volcanic Ash Exfloliator? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is the best CCO ever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm happy for the Florida girls! I just wish I were in the same area. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Crystrill, do you think that each CCO gets the similar shipment?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 21, 2010)

Ooh I would love to try Studio Fix 44.5!


----------



## fintia (Aug 22, 2010)

Is Ripe peach available at the prime outlets?


----------



## crystrill (Aug 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_Is Ripe peach available at the prime outlets?_

 
No.

We get AT LEAST two people a day that call and ask.


----------



## Notorious19 (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm not in the market to do a CP from here because I'm moving out of Orlando tomorrow. I'm sad cause I'll definitely miss this place.


----------



## cleung341 (Aug 23, 2010)

Totally understand! Thanks for letting us know!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_Usually I don't do CP's because I work there and technically I'm not even supposed to be on this forum listing everything we have (like if a customer were to call asking me to list every color we have of something I'm supposed to tell them to come in and look, unless they have a question about a specific color). Otherwise I'd do them. Plus I hate going to the post office._


----------



## cleung341 (Aug 23, 2010)

Thank you very much. I totally missed the boat on Ripe Peach and now I am wanting it so bad. Thank you tho!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cleopatruh* 

 
_I know! :[
I called the CCO right near me (also in FL) but they have all ombres except for ripe peach or I'd offer a cp for you!_


----------



## crystrill (Aug 25, 2010)

So yeah, we had got in MAC shipment AGAIN after I had updated that huge list. I didn't want to copy and paste that huge list again so here are just the lists for lipsticks (I think I wrote down mostly everything, not sure), eyeshadows, and blushes... since that's mainly what I updated on the list. But please refer to the list I posted previously for EVERYTHING we have in stock.

The link to the previous list with everything: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f247/o...ml#post2004570

(Again this is for PRIME OUTLETS)

LIPSTICKS ($10.25)
3-D
5N
AHOY THERE
BLACK KNIGHT
BUBBLEGUM
BUBBLES
COLOUR ME CORAL
DEEP LOVE
EMPOWERED
EQUALITY
EVER EMBELLISH
FAULTLESSLY F/W
FRESH SALMON
FRONT LIT
FULL BODY
HOLD THE POSE
INNER HUE
LAUGH A LOT
LOVIN’ IT
MADE WITH LOVE
MADLY CREATIVE
MELLOW MOOD
METAL MAVEN
MYSELF
OUR PICK
PHLOX
PURPLE RITE
RADICCHIO
RED FULL STOP
RIVETING
SHARP FOCUS
SPARKS CAN FLY
SPICED TEA
SURPRISE ME
TOTAL WOW
TRIBALIST
VANITYS CHILD
VICTORIAN
VIVA GLAM VI SE
WARM ME UP
WHAT A DO!


EYESHADOWS ($10.25)
APRES-SKI
AQUAVERT
BIRDS & BERRIES (LIBERTY OF LONDON PACKAGING)
BITTER
BOUGH GREY (LIBERTY OF LONDON PACKAGING)
BRIGHT FUTURE (STYLE WARRIORS PACKAGING)
BROWN DOWN
CLARITY
CREME DE MIEL
DAME'S DESIRE (LIBERTY OF LONDON PACKAGING)
DREAMMAKER
KID
FASHION GROUPIE
FLOURISHING
FREE TO BE (LIBERTY OF LONDON PACKAGING)
GIVE ME LIBERTY OF LONDON (LIBERTY OF LONDON PACKAGING)
GLAMOUR CHECK
GRAPHOLOGY
HAUNTING
LOVE LACE
MAIRA'S MOOD
MEET THE FLEET
MODELETTE
NEWLY MINTED
NIGHT MANOUVRES (STYLE WARRIORS PACKAGING)
OF SUMMER
OFF THE PAGE
PURPLE SHOWER
SAMOA SILK
SILVERTHORN
SMOKE & DIAMONDS
SHOW STOPPER
SOFT FORCE (STYLE WARRIORS PACKAGING)
STRAW HARVEST
STYLE SNOB
SUAVE INTENTIONS
TALENT POOL
TEMPTING (STYLE WARRIORS PACKAGING)
UNBASIC WHITE
VIBRANT GRAPE (STYLE WARRIORS PACKAGING)
VIOLET TRANCE
WARMING TREND


BLUSH (REGULAR)
ALL'S GOOD
AMBERING ROSE
BREEZY
DIRTY PLUM
ENOUGH SAID
FULL FUCHSIA
NEW VIBE
NOTABLE
ON A MISSION (STYLE WARRIORS PACKAGING)
PEACHYKEEN
PEACHYTWIST
PERSONAL TASTE
PRIM & PROPER (LIBERTY OF LONDON PACKAGING)
SPRINGSHEEN
SUNBASQUE
SWEET AS COCOA

MINERALIZE BLUSH
CONJURE UP
EARTH TO EARTH
IMPROVISE
LIGHT OVER DARK
SUPERDUPERNATURAL

OTHER EYE PALETTES
COLOUR 3 (PURPLE PALETTE)
COLOUR 4 (BRONZEY PALETTE)
PHOTOREALISM
FRESH CUT NORDSTROM 09
HELLO KITTY TOO DOLLY
COLOUR FORMS GREEN NORDSTROM 08
COLOUR FORMS PURPLE NODSTROM 08
FAFI 2
TEMPTING PALETTE
DEVOTED POPPY CLASSIC (08 HOLIDAY)
INTRIGUING SCARLET WARM (08 HOLIDAY)
(PLUS 2 'TRIP' PALETTES IDK THE NAME OF)

(Again this is for PRIME OUTLETS)

We also received MAC Skin Visage, like 10 new eyelashes (a lot of "wearable" ones!!!), DUO adhesive, Studio Sculpt Foundation (6 colors), Blot Powder (Dark and Deep Dark is all that is left), Studio Fix, Face & Body Foundation (4 colors are out, but if you're looking for a specific color, ask an associate if we have it) and Moistureblend. I had written down the new colors of Skinfinish's and pigments we got in along with some other stuff but I lost the second half of my list in my room somewhere. Oh well. All of the natural skinfinish's that we got sold out in 2 days. And the Studio Fix and Moistureblends... whatever is out, is what we have left. Face products go QUICK!

Annnnd I think this will be one of my last list updates in a while. I feel like I have been living in this thread the past week LOL. But I doubt we will be getting in any more shipment for a while though - so no worries!


----------



## blurpleberry (Aug 25, 2010)

wow! that's some awesome stuff in there


----------



## painted00eyes (Aug 27, 2010)

I will be coming back to see you in October! I saw you last time but I didn't want to 'explain' in front of your co worker where I knew you from. I had spoke to you on Yahoo Messenger but the pc bit the dust and I have never reinstalled...fingers crossed you will be super stocked again !


----------



## crystrill (Aug 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *painted00eyes* 

 
_I will be coming back to see you in October! I saw you last time but I didn't want to 'explain' in front of your co worker where I knew you from. I had spoke to you on Yahoo Messenger but the pc bit the dust and I have never reinstalled...fingers crossed you will be super stocked again !_

 
AHHH! I remember talking to you on YIM! I wish I knew who you were 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I get quite a few of "you" that come in the store, stare, and say something a few minutes later or when you're checking out. Then in my head I'm like, "Oh okay that explains it now." I'm usually nicer when I know you're from the forums though. Not that I'm ever mean... (hehe most of the times lmao). But yeah, I don't tell my co-workers I come on here. I don't even think they what Specktra is. It's one of those things where it's cool and all when you're online, but when you explain yourself to people offline it's just like, "ugh..ok... weirdo".


----------



## Notorious19 (Sep 1, 2010)

Crystal, do you guys have any brushes (specificaly 116, 109, 129, 242, 219)...or just the holiday brush sets? I'm coming back to Orlando to get some more of my stuff on Saturday and will be making a visit. Thank God for financial aid!


----------



## crystrill (Sep 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Notorious19* 

 
_Crystal, do you guys have any brushes (specificaly 116, 109, 129, 242, 219)...or just the holiday brush sets? I'm coming back to Orlando to get some more of my stuff on Saturday and will be making a visit. Thank God for financial aid!_

 
116 - no, or at least not full sized. But I might possibly be mixing it up with that other blush/powder brush.
109 - no
129 - no
242 - no, only in the holiday set. i told my asst mgr yesterday i wanted this brush and she said it sucked
219 - only in a set. however, the set it's in, i think it has the 242 in it as well.

check your message box. bout to send u a message


*Prime Outlets just got bought by Premium/Simon Malls.* So they're changing Prime to ORLANDO PREMIUM OUTLETS - INTERNATIONAL. And the original Premium will now be referred to as ORLANDO PREMIUM OUTLETS - VINELAND RD.


----------



## Visi (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Is anyone going to one of the Orlando CCOs soon? Apparently they have the 165 brush which I've been after forever! Can someone maybe CP for me? That would be so great!


----------



## Alakazam (Sep 17, 2010)

-bumps-

im going to cco with my bf tomorrow, i wonder what collections do they have at prime and premium. any of you guys went there lately?


thanks guys


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Sep 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alakazam* 

 
_-bumps-

im going to cco with my bf tomorrow, i wonder what collections do they have at prime and premium. any of you guys went there lately?


thanks guys_

 
I was there a month ago and they had stuff from LoL, Spring color forecast but maybe you can find some things from To the beach, Pret a Papier... hope this helps..


----------



## painted00eyes (Sep 28, 2010)

So what's the word girlies? I will be there Friday anyone have a recent pigment list from either location?


----------



## Visi (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh, painted00eyes, would you please please please be able to have a look if they've the 165 brush? I've been looking for it forever and would be eternally grateful if you could cp


----------



## painted00eyes (Sep 28, 2010)

Sure thing, I'd love to help ya out!


----------



## Visi (Sep 28, 2010)

That's awesome, thank you so much! I will keep my fingers crossed it's there!


----------



## Skarlet (Oct 25, 2010)

[h=1]Premium  got  Ever Hip   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


[/h]


----------



## ladynpink (Oct 26, 2010)

any new?


----------



## fingie (Nov 24, 2010)

I was there over the weekend... I am no longer in the area though, is there anything specific you were looking for?


----------



## yasmin1983 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ill be heading over there this weekend, anyone know whats in there now?


----------



## chickatthegym (Jan 12, 2011)

I haven't been in over a year  But let us  know what you find!  I might be going soon, hopefully  It's a two hour drive for me each way so I like to get my mother-in-law to come with me.  Have fun!


----------



## yasmin1983 (Jan 12, 2011)

chickatthegym said:


> I haven't been in over a year  But let us  know what you find!  I might be going soon, hopefully  It's a two hour drive for me each way so I like to get my mother-in-law to come with me.  Have fun!


 
	Thanks! Ill make sure to post here what they have. Im about 45min-1hr away but I have 3 boys and its super hard to get away and theres no way im taking those crazy kiddos on there lol


----------



## chickatthegym (Jan 12, 2011)

^aw enjoy your get-away


----------



## yasmin1983 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you!!


----------



## ladynpink (Mar 5, 2011)

anyone been here lately? i haven't been there in a very long time!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 7, 2011)

I was there just this weekend. Prime outlets Vineland had the better selection. There were items from Venomous Villains and Give Me Liberty of London. Prime Outlets International is the smaller store but everything you could have found in International was at Vineland. These are the items I remember

  	Dirty Plum blush (GMLOL and black packaging)
  	De-vil e/s
  	Vile Violet e/s
  	Grab blush
  	Of Summer BPB
  	Heritage Rouge p/g
  	Gold Stroke p/g
  	Full Force Violet p/g
  	Henna e/s
  	Dear Cupcake e/s
  	Color 3 e/s quad
  	Palace Pedigree quad
  	Bold and Brash Dare To Wear l/g
  	Ban This l/g
  	Lady Gaga VG l/g ( I was shocked to see this there. it was only at Vineland though)

  	These are all I can remember off the top of my head. In terms of Products Vineland had the most blushes, pigments, lip glosses and eye shadows. Again if you can only visit one, go to the Vineland one.


----------



## ladynpink (Mar 8, 2011)

thanks soo much!


----------



## yessisbfc (Mar 28, 2011)

I went to both CCO's in Orlando today. Both the malls are now called Premium. I can't remember which items were at which but here is a list of what I remembered



  	Refined MSF (Vineland), Cheeky Bronze MSF (Vineland), Porcelain Pink MSF (Vineland), ALL VV eyeshadows (Only de-vil & sweet joy at International), Lithe, the family crest, later, partylicious, bloodline etc all at Vineland and a few at International, Truth & Light powder at International only, LOL Summer Rose at both I think, 2 prolongwear lippies at International (a bright pink one and brown?), To the beach lipliners at both, the perfect cheek, the soft meow, happy together and other blushes, both creme bronzers from to the beach, 2 mascaras, made to love lipstick, phlox, vg gaga lipglass at Vineland only. I can't think of any more but there's a few items


----------



## crystrill (Mar 31, 2011)

Haven't made a list in a while. We weren't so busy today and I was bored at work so I made a list. This is for Premium International (formerly Prime). I didn't make a list of lip products that's just tooo time consuming but if you have a question about a specific color I can tell you if we have it or not. But off the top of my head I know we have 4 lip stain markers, about 3 dare to wear colors a good amount of dazzles, cremesheens, etc, 2 pro-longwear lipsticks (the pink and beige one... I know, how specific lol), and pro-long glosses. I didn't make a list of palettes. Off the top I know we have colour 4, palace pedigreed, 3 tartan tale pallettes, 3 holiday 2009 pallettes, and a few others. We also have 3 brush sets from tartan tale, the brush roll set from nordstrom, a holiday 2009 eye set, as well as the mineral kits from that year as well... along with one of the nordstroms face kits (pink box). But yeah, for lip products, eyeliners, grease paint sticks,paint pots, mascaras, and random other products just ask me and I'll know if we have it or not. Ill try to make a list of random products next time I work. We have Viva Glam Gaga lipgloss.
  	And for any ORIGINS lovers out there we have a good amount of goodies!! love, love, LOVVVE origins!!

  	EYE SHADOWS
	Carbon (Venomous Villains)
	Sweetjoy (Venomous Villains)
	De-vil (Venomous Villains)
	Shimmermoss (To the Beach)
	Humid (To the Beach)
	Firecracker (To the Beach)
	Birds & Berries (GMLOL)
	Give Me Liberty of London (GMLOL)
	Dame's Desire (GMLOL)
	Free to Be (GMLOL)
	Bough Grey (GMLOL)
	Soft Force (Style Warriors)
	Bright Future (Style Warriors)
	Vibrant Grape (Style Warriors)
	Night Manoevres (Style Warriors)
	Aqua
	Crazy Cool
	Going Bananas
	Haunting
	Lime
	Love Lace
	Meet the Fleet
	Off the Page
	Purple Shower
	Samoa Silk
	Shock-a-holic
	Silverthorn
	Sky Blue
	Straw Harvest
	Violet Trance
	Warming Trend



	SUITE ARRAY EYE SHADOWS
	Ocean 2
	Blue Zone

	PEARLMATTE EYESHADOW

	TARTAN TALE HOLIDAY EYE SHADOWS
	A Wish Come True
	Enviably Fun
	Follow Your Fantasy
	Glamora Castle
	Golden Crown
	Semi-precious

	TRI-COLOR MINERAL EYE SHADOWS
	Blue My Mind
	Calm, Cool, Collected
	Fresh & Easy
	In the Groove
	Making It Easy
	Style Influencer

	HOLIDAY 2009 MINERAL EYE SHADOWS
	It's A Miracle
	Mayhem
	Midnight Madness

	PIGMENTS
	Antique Green
	Bloodline
	Brash & Bold
	Fuschia Pigment
	Fuschia Glitter
	Gold Stroke
	Later
	Mega-Rich
	Moonlight Night
	Partylicious
	Reflects Copper
	Reflects Pink
	Rich Life
	Spiritualize
	The Family Crest

	BLUSH
	A Little Bit of Sunshine
	Band of Roses
	Dirty Plum (Regular)
	Dirty Plum (Liberty of London)
	Earth to Earth
	Garb
	Getaway Bronze (To The Beach)
	Hang Loose
	Happy Together
	Moon River
	New Vibe
	On A Mission (Style Warriors)
	Personal Style
	The Soft Meow

	Bronzers/Hi-lites/Face  Powders
	Solar Riche Bronzer (Style Warriors)
	Weekend Creme Bronzer (To The Beach)
	Beach Bronze Creme Bronzer (To The Beach)
	Summer Rose BP (Rose Romance)
	Golden Nectar Hi-lite (that honey whatever collection)
	Truth & Light Cooling Powder (Venomous Villains)
	Prep & Prime Transparent Powder


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Apr 6, 2011)

We're going to Disney next week to watch my niece perform,  Saturday night when we arrive the rest of my family wanted to go to church and I don't do church... excpet for they said there's an Outlet within walking distance and of course my first thought was to wonder if there was a CCO and looks like there is   So we all know what I'll be doing.


----------



## crystrill (Apr 7, 2011)

is it that mary of the universe church or something?


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Apr 7, 2011)

Yep, Basilica of the National Shrine of Mary, Queen of the Universe.  That's a mouthful!


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey love!

  	I am heading out to the Orlando outlet in just over a months time (I am having my holiday there so will be sure to pop in!)

  	Do Estee Lauder Company staff get extra discount in the outlet on production of a payslip? I know we do at the UK ones but wasn't sure if it would work in US too?

  	x


----------



## crystrill (Apr 10, 2011)

RoCk_StAr_GiRl said:


> Hey love!
> 
> I am heading out to the Orlando outlet in just over a months time (I am having my holiday there so will be sure to pop in!)
> 
> ...



 	Yes make sure you have a pay stub from within the last 30 days.


----------



## crystrill (Apr 22, 2011)

We got in Bite of an Apple blush (venomous villains) and a lot of sheertone blushes. But a good amount of them we only got in 2 of each. We also got in bobbi brown bronzers.... antigua, barbados tan, bahama, and two more colors, cant remember.... oh and the two mineral eyeshadows from venomous villains. i also wanted to point out that we sell coach fragrances, including poppy! smells soooo good. i feel like there was something else we got that was "exciting" but cant remember. lol. oh and we have the MAC brush roll.


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Apr 24, 2011)

Damn I wish the outlet I go to had all these things but they suck, really suck hehe. Hmm I gotta make it my mission to go by when I go to Florida sometime this year =)


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (May 12, 2011)

Anyone know if this outlet still has any of the villains things? I am particularly looking for the following:   Truth and Light cooling powder, My Dark Magic MES, Wicked Ways Lipglass, Dark Deed Lipstick, Strange Potion Lipglass, Hot House Lipglass, Toxic Tale, Heartless, Devlishly Stylish,  Bite of An Apple Blush and Oh So Fair Blush.x


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (May 31, 2011)

*Bump* Has anyone been to either of these outlets recently? I am leaving for Olrando next week and can't decide whether to schedule in a visit there or not!


----------



## amynicolaox (Jun 28, 2011)

I was just there and went to both Vineland and International Premium Outlet CCOs multiple times throughout the week, and sadly the selections were not as good as times I have been in the past, and a lot of the items that were there in the last bulk post were not anymore! Although I was disappointed, I still found some things to buy, but I think Vineland had the better selection.

  	I purchased:
	Showstopper e/s
	Prance Mega Metal E/s
  	Love Nectar Lustreglass
	Prim & Proper Blush
	Dirty Greasepaint Stick
  	Bobbi Brown Creamy Concealer

  	I will edit tomorrow with an updated list of things I saw (that I can remember) at each location


----------



## crystrill (Jul 7, 2011)

they're switching warehouses or something so shipment has basically been non-existent lately. i think when they're done though we'll be getting a TONNNNN of things in!!!! so all CCO's are basically gonna suck for a while.


----------



## crystrill (Jul 30, 2011)

VG Lady Gaga 2 Nude came in!!!... and that's about it LOL. A bunch of new Bobbi Brown things, especially concealers!


----------



## BeckyBenett (Aug 1, 2011)

hi guys. i may be visiting orlando at the end of the year to visit universal studios.. was wondering how i can get to the premium vineyard outlets from hard rock hotel (its on site at universal studios).. im hoping for some sort of bus/shuttle? i cant drive so yup. need to plan my trip carefully.. =)


----------



## sunsetbeauty15 (Aug 5, 2011)

im going end of october will they have had their shipments by then?  x


crystrill said:


> they're switching warehouses or something so shipment has basically been non-existent lately. i think when they're done though we'll be getting a TONNNNN of things in!!!! so all CCO's are basically gonna suck for a while.


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Aug 13, 2011)

I will be going to orlando in october and december... I will definatly be passing by the cco... hoopefully they have a couple good things


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Aug 13, 2011)

*hopefully


----------



## Mutzi Boo (Aug 15, 2011)

Heyyyy im from Ireland and I was there last week on holidays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	They had a good few little sets and stuff.... but nothing that caught my eye!!
  	I  spent sooooo much money in the MAC store there tho and Sephora ( which we don't have here TEAR! )
  	Yee are sooo lucky to have shops like that!! My nearest MAC shop is over an hour n half drive away and the website doesn't deliver to Ireland
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Also it's more expensive here in comparison to the US!! Count yourselves very lucky


----------



## Mutzi Boo (Aug 15, 2011)

BeckyBenett said:


> hi guys. i may be visiting orlando at the end of the year to visit universal studios.. was wondering how i can get to the premium vineyard outlets from hard rock hotel (its on site at universal studios).. im hoping for some sort of bus/shuttle? i cant drive so yup. need to plan my trip carefully.. =)


  	There is an I ride trolley (bus) that goes to both outlets... its a dollar 25 cents or u can buy a 7 day ticket, 14 day ticket etc... but the stops are only along I drive and not into universal so id say you would have to get a taxi or walk into the nearest bus stop (bout 10/15 min walk) and then get the trolley or just get a taxi to the outlets themselves! 
	 Hope this helps!! I was there for two weeks with the BF and we got the I ride to the nearest stop to Universal n then we used to walk into the park from there and we would pass the Hard Rock Hotel along the way... it looked awesome!!!


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Aug 16, 2011)

anything new... do they still have anything from the peacocky collection? Has anyone spotted anything from wonder woman at any of the cco locations?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 18, 2011)

I was there last weekend and the only thing from Wonder Woman that I recall was the MSF.


----------



## crystrill (Aug 24, 2011)

Shipment is SLOWLY trickling in. Still no MAC  We got a lot of Clinique in. We're getting Estee Lauder in this week. Bobbi Brown came in full force about a month ago. MAC who knows.You know when you want something so bad and it just wont happen? I go to work everyday hoping MAC will show up lol. But if you use any of the other brands now would be a good time to visit.

  	Also I've been getting a few messages lately asking about CP's. I don't do them, sorry. If I didn't work there then I would but since I do, I'd rather not.


----------



## chickatthegym (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for the update girl  Hopefully the MAC comes in soon!  Do you know if the other CCO's had the same problem because the ones I have been to lately (Vegas) had hardly any MAC!?


----------



## crystrill (Aug 26, 2011)

chickatthegym said:


> Thanks for the update girl  Hopefully the MAC comes in soon!  Do you know if the other CCO's had the same problem because the ones I have been to lately (Vegas) had hardly any MAC!?



 	Yes. They're switching warehouses from NY to another state which is why everything has been stalled. Not just MAC but every brand we sell. The past few months we've only gotten in drop shipments which are unexpected shipments. The only thing is drop shipments are usually only Clinique and Estee Lauder (which actually, from what I've seen, sells wayyyy more than MAC). I think they're almost done though.


----------



## Cindy1969 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi everyone, i'm from the Netherlands, and 27-2-2012 i'm going for a holiday for 9 days to Orlando, yay, first time USA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	Can't wait to shop there, in the malls.
  	And i really want to go to a CCO, we don't have that in the Netherlands.

  	But i need your help: what are exactly the names of the malls where the CCO's are ?
  	I want to buy a map from Orlando, and than i can plan some visits to these malls.
  	I booked a hotel on International Drive, and i already read that you can go by bus to the malls (i have a drivers license, but i'm a little bit afraid to drive a car in a foreign country...)

  	Thanks in advance !


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Sep 14, 2011)

Anything new?????


----------



## crystrill (Sep 15, 2011)

They are called Premium International (formerly called Prime Outlets) and Premium Vineland Ave.



Cindy1969 said:


> Hi everyone, i'm from the Netherlands, and 27-2-2012 i'm going for a holiday for 9 days to Orlando, yay, first time USA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crystrill (Sep 15, 2011)

OKAY so I made a list of everything we have. This is for Premium INTERNATIONAL (aka Prime). This I would say is about 99% of all our MAC stuff. I've been making the list the 

  	past 2 days. For reference, a LOT of things are from the Tartan Tale collection so it would be good to have that color story on hand in case you don't know what certain colors 

  	or kits are. 

  	For certain categories, like greasepaint sticks and nail laquers... even though I didn't write the names down I still gave it a category so you AT LEAST know that we do have 

  	those products.

  	Sorry for any spelling errors it's 5 AM and I think I just spent the last hour or so perfecting this list.

  	AND AS ALWAYS all I ask is that you do not come to my job saying "so and so said online you had it". Or even if you do, don't mention my name please LOL.



  	***EYESHADOWS***
  	CARBON (VENOMOUS VILLAIN)
  	DAME'S DESIRE (LIBERTY OF LONDON)
  	FIRECRACKER (TO THE BEACH)
  	FREE TO BE (LIBERTY OF LONDON)
  	HUMID (TO THE BEACH)
  	MEET THE FLEET
  	NIGHT MANOUEVRES (STYLE WARRIORS)
  	PURPLE SHOWER
  	SHIMMERMOSS (TO THE BEACH)
  	STRAW HARVEST
  	SWEET JOY (VENOMOUS VILLAIN)
  	VAINGLORIOUS (VENOMOUS VILLAIN)
  	VILE VIOLET (VENOMOUS VILLAIN)
  	VIBRANT GRAPE (STYLE WARRIORS)

  	***MINERAL/METAL/LARGE/TRIO EYESHADOWS***
  	I just made a list of all the mineralize, metal, or basically LARGE eyeshadows all in one. I didn't specify, sorry... but my main goal was to jot down the colors. But I mean, if 

  	it's a color you're looking for you'll know what it is, right? LOL

  	A WISH COME TRUE
  	CENTRE STAGE 
  	DALLIANCE 
  	ENVIABLY FUN
  	FOLLOW YOUR FANTASY
  	FRESH & EASY
  	FRESH GREEN MIX
  	GLAMORA CASTLE
  	GOLDEN CROWN
  	MAKING IT EASY
  	MATING CALL
  	ODALISQUE
  	PEEK AT YOU
  	PINK SPLIT
  	PLAY ON PLUMS
  	SEMI-PRECIOUS
  	SEXPECTATIONS
  	TWEET ME
  	UNFLAPPABLE

  	***EYESHADOW PALETTES***
  	These are from Nordstroms, Holiday collections, Trip, etc...

  	BEAUTIES PLAY IT COOL
  	BURMESE BEAUTY
  	COLOUR 3
  	COLOUR FORMS GREEN
  	COLOUR FORMS PURPLE
  	FAFI 2
  	MYSTIC COOL
  	PALACE PEDIGREED
  	REELERS & ROCKERS
  	TEMPTING
  	TRIP: 4 COOL FACE
  	TWIST OF TARTAN

  	***PIGMENTS***
  	BLOODLINE
  	BRASH & BOLD
  	FOLLOW YOUR FANCY
  	FUSCHIA (GLITTER)
  	GOLD STROKE
  	MOONLIGHT NIGHT
  	NEW FIXATION
  	REFLECTS COPPER (GLITTER)
  	RICH LIFE
  	TEAL
  	UNIVERSAL MIX

  	STACKED 2! (pinks/purples)
  	BRONZESCAPE

  	TARTAN TALE SMOKEY THRILLSEEKERS SET
  	TARTAN TALE COOL THRILLSEEKERS SET
  	TARTAN TALE WARM THRILLSEEKERS SET

  	***GREASEPAINTS & SHADOWSTICKS***
  	We have a lot of these. I didn't write the names down. MAYBE in the near future I will and then update this list.

  	***LIPSTICKS***
  	BLACK KNIGHT
  	GOES AND GOES (PRO LONGWEAR)
  	FAITHFULLY YOURS (PRO LONGWEAR)
  	LOVE FOREVER ( PRO LONGWEAR)
  	And about 15 dazzle lipsticks that I didn't care to write down LOL.


  	***LIPGLASSES***
  	2N
  	ALMONDINE
  	A QUIET ROAR
  	BEST OF BREED
  	BUZZ
  	EMBER GLOW
  	FANCY CAT
  	FEELING DREAMY
  	FOLD & TUCK
  	FOOLISHLY FAB
  	JEALOUS
  	KUMQUAT
  	LAP OF LUXURY
  	LIGHT THAT FIRE
  	NEW BERRY
  	NEW SPIRIT
  	NICO
  	ON DISPLAY
  	PRET-A-PAPIER
  	PURPLE RAGE
  	RED DEVIL
  	RICH & RIPE
  	ROCK OUT
  	SHE'S A STAR
  	SO THIS SEASON
  	SPREE
  	STEAL MY HEART
  	STRAWBERRY BLONDE
  	TRANCE PLANT
  	UTTERLY DISCRETE
  	VIRGIN KISS
  	WILDLY REFINED

  	***SPECIAL PACKAGING LIPGLASSES***
  	A DIFFERENT GROOVE (LIBERTY OF LONDON)
  	PERENNIAL HIGH STYLE (LIBERTY OF LONDON)
  	FRANKLY FRESH (LIBERTY OF LONDON)
  	HOT HOUSE (VV)
  	STRANGE POTION (VV)
  	WRONG SPELL (VV)
  	REVENGE IS SWEET (VV)
  	EASY LOUNGER (TO THE BEACH)
  	SPLASHING (TO THE BEACH)
  	FIERCE AND FABOLOUS (sTYLE WARRIOR)
  	STYLE WARRIOR (sTYLE WARRIOR)
  	VIVA GLAM GAGA 1

  	***TRI-COLOR LIPGLASSES***
  	We have about 12 colors.

  	***SUPERGLASSES***
  	CHERRY ELECTRIC
  	DISCO BLEND
  	FAB FRENZY
  	GIFT WRAP
  	SUPER FLASH
  	SWEET TART
  	TOTALLY BANG
  	TUNNEL OF LOVE

  	***DARE TO WEAR & KISSABLE LIPCOLOUR GLOSSES***
  	DARE TO DARE
  	DEVOTED POPPY
  	EXXXHIBITIONIST
  	FLAUNTING IT
  	LOVE PECK
  	PEACOCKY
  	SCANDELICIOUS
  	SO BAD
  	SUPER
  	TEMPER TANTRA
  	VANITY FAIR
  	WIND ME UP
  	WOO ME

  	***DAZZLEGLASSES/CREMESHEEN GLASSES/DAZZLE CREMES***
  	BLACKFIRE
  	CHILLIN'
  	EURO BEAT
  	FASHION WHIM
  	GLAMOUR O.D.
  	GOING CASUAL
  	GONE ROMANCIN'
  	LIGHTLY PRANCING
  	LUSCIOUS SPARKS
  	PASSING FANCY
  	PERFECTLY UNORDINARY
  	RADIANT JEWELS
  	RIGHT IMAGE
  	SOFT DAZZLE
  	SUBLIME SHINE
  	YOU GOT THE LOOK
  	YOU'VE GOT IT

  	***PRO LONGWEAR CREMES/GLOSS/WHATEVER THEY'RE CALLED***
  	We have like 4 or 5 colors. I didn't write the names down. MAYBE in the near future I will and then update this list.

  	***EYELINERS***
  	BLACK LINE
  	THYME & ROSEMARY (OR IS IT ROSEMARY & THYME?)
  	SOME PRIMARY YELLOW EYELINER, FORGOT THE NAME

  	***LIPLINERS***
  	LIFE'S A BEACH (TO THE BEACH)

  	***MARCEL WANDERS LIPGLOSSES***
  	ALL 4 COLORS, DIDN'T GET AROUND TO WRITING THE NAMES

  	***BLUSHES***
  	LAID BACK (CREME)
  	ON A MISSION (STLYE WARRIORs)
  	PERSONAL STYLE
  	THE SOFT MEOW

  	***HOLIDAY BLUSH TRIOS***
  	A Triumphant Blush Face Kit (TARTAN TALE)
  	Hark the Heraldry Face Kit (TARTAN TALE)
  	WE ALSO HAVE THE 2 KITS FROM 2009 HOLIDAY

  	***BEAUTY POWDERS/BRONZERS/HI-LITES***
  	HER OWN DEVICES BP (VENOMOUS VILLAINS)
  	PLAY IT PROPER BP
  	ROSE OLE (HI-LITE)
  	TOO CHICH BP
  	BEACH BRONZE (TO THE BEACH CREME BRONZER)
  	WEEKEND (TO THE BEACH CREME BRONZER)

  	***FOUNDATIONS/BASE***
  	NW 44, NW 46 PRO LONGWEAR
  	NW 50 STUDIO FIX
  	NW 50 MOISTUREBLEND
  	EXTRA LIGHT, LIGHT MEDIUM, MEDIUM, MEDIUM PLUS MINERALIZE FOUNDATION
  	NW 20, NW 25, NW 35 LOOSE POWDER (FORGOT THE NAME, BUT THE LOOSE POWDER FOUNDATIONS)

  	***RANDOM FACE STUFF***
  	LAVENDER LOOSE SETTING POWDER
  	TRUTH & LIGHT COOLING POWDER (VENOMOUS VILLAINS)

  	***KITS***
  	Holiday kits, Nordstrom kits, etc
  	NEUTRAL LIPS (RED SHE SAID)
  	RED LIPS (RED SHE SAID)
  	KNOBLE KNIGHTS (TARTAN TALE)
  	VAIN & GLORIOUS LIP (TARTAN TALE)
  	DAZZLE THE LADS LIP (TARTAN TALE)
  	VIOLET MY LOVE (TARTAN TALE)
  	UP-START (FULL SIZE FACE VISAGE W/ MINI FIX +, FACE CREME)
  	HOLIDAY 2010 SHE'S GOT IT ALL BRUSH SET (194SE 204SE 224SE 266SE 275SE)
  	HOLIDAY 2009  BRUSH SET THAT HAS THE SAME EXACT BRUSHES AS SHE'S GOT IT ALL
  	NORDSTROM 2010 BRUSH KIT FOR FACE 
  	NAUGHTY LITTLE VICES HOLIDAY 2010 TARTAN TALE NAIL POLISH KIT
  	THE SWINGING VIOLETS MINERAL KIT HOLIDAY 2010 TARTAN TALE

  	***FAKE LASHES***
  	We have about 8 styles.

  	***BRUSHES***
  	We have about 12. Nothing spectacular though.

  	***NAIL LACQUERS***
  	We have about 12 colors.

  	***PERFUMES***
  	AFRICANIMAL
  	MV1
  	PINKAURA
  	And the rollerball one from I think the 09 couture collection?

  	***OTHER***
  	NAKED HONEY SALVE
  	NAKED HONEY BODY WASH
  	MINERALIZE ALL OVER LOTION
  	MICROFINE REFINISHER
  	SHAVE CREAM


----------



## ZoZo (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks so much for the list, hope I was there to buy some.


----------



## chickatthegym (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks soooooo much for the list!   Orlando is about 2 or 3 hrs for me and I have to convince the hubby to make the trip so this def helps a ton!  Now I know for sure there is stuff I am looking for! You are awesome!!!


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 15, 2011)

Grrr, I was just over there and figured I wouldn't find anything. I too have to convince hubster to go back.


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Sep 15, 2011)

Can anyone please CP for me???

  	PM me thanks....


----------



## Cindy1969 (Sep 16, 2011)

@crystrill: Thank you so much !! I wrote it on my Orlando List, and def. going to visit both 
  	And wow, how much nice collections you still sell, great !


----------



## crystrill (Sep 21, 2011)

After my huge list we got in more metallic/metal-x/whatever it's called eye shadows as well as a few more things from Venomous Villains like the mirror, another beauty powder, and 2 lipstick colors. Actually, we received more than 2 but the other colors came damaged  And this was the last of shipment for a good month  And it was one of the lipstick colors I wanted too  Ahh well less things for me to buy! lol. We also got in 4 new paint pots (Chilled On Ice, Dangerous Cuvee, Let Me Pop, Vintage Selection). I feel like we got in some other things too but I just can't remember right now. Also, the other location (Premium Vineland) has in a lot of new stuff too. I haven't been over there but my co-worker has and said it's a lot of stuff. So if you girls have the chance definitely check out both stores.


----------



## sunsetbeauty15 (Sep 23, 2011)

crystrill said:


> After my huge list we got in more metallic/metal-x/whatever it's called eye shadows as well as a few more things from Venomous Villains like the mirror, another beauty powder, and 2 lipstick colors. Actually, we received more than 2 but the other colors came damaged  And this was the last of shipment for a good month  And it was one of the lipstick colors I wanted too  Ahh well less things for me to buy! lol. We also got in 4 new paint pots (Chilled On Ice, Dangerous Cuvee, Let Me Pop, Vintage Selection). I feel like we got in some other things too but I just can't remember right now. Also, the other location (Premium Vineland) has in a lot of new stuff too. I haven't been over there but my co-worker has and said it's a lot of stuff. So if you girls have the chance definitely check out both stores.


	im going on the 24th of next month (i live in england) and i cannot tell you how excited i am, i hope they have some MSFs and more blush because i love blush and msfs i will be going to both CCO's so im reallllly excited!


----------



## Notorious19 (Sep 28, 2011)

Darn it Crystal with this list...thank goodness I'm coming to Orlando next month on business otherwise you'd be seeing me this weekend LOL


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm going next weekend... can't wait


----------



## arianamar (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Crystal! I was wondering if by any chance you know the DM name and # for the Gilroy, Ca location? I had a couple bad experiences with the Manager and she refused to give me the information, said she was the DM??!! Thanks.


----------



## crystrill (Sep 29, 2011)

arianamar said:


> Hi Crystal! I was wondering if by any chance you know the DM name and # for the Gilroy, Ca location? I had a couple bad experiences with the Manager and she refused to give me the information, said she was the DM??!! Thanks.



 	Check your direct messages.



  	Okay so we did get in more shipment. We got in big bounce eyeshadows, a good amount of permanent CLASSIC eyeshadow colors, the beauty powders from the collection that had the flower imprint stuff (Alpha girl and another color), we got in  a few more lipsticks as well. oh AND we got in a a very good range of colors from studio fix fluid and pro longwear. and in studio fix powder we only got in nc 50 and nc 55.  Sorry i dont really remember everything else we got in.

  	Also about 3 days ago I worked at the other location and geez i swear they have everything. some eyeshadows they had that i remember is sunny spot, goldenrod, red brick, lime, haunting, and a few other colors i think people would be interested in. they also had mac air brush paint in colors, refined darker golden and another bronzer. for eyeshadow quads, that i remember... they had CUTIE, leopard luxe, athma, and a few others. they had 3 wonder woman lipglasses and one wonder woman nail polish.  umm, they had feline eye liner. they had a lot of stuff. i wanted to go crazy and buy everything but i contained myself and only got 3 things lol.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 29, 2011)

i'm so sad i have to wait until next september to go to the Orlando CCO's! they are always amazing and i spend way too much


----------



## sunsetbeauty15 (Oct 3, 2011)

crystrill said:


> Check your direct messages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
	hey what are the face products like over there im coming in 3 weeks from england, like what blushes and msfs do they have  xxx


----------



## Cindy1969 (Oct 4, 2011)

Boooo, i have to wait for about 5 months before i leave for a holiday in Orlando, and patience is not my thing haha.
  	Can't wait to shop in the CCO's


----------



## lunadestella (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi Crystrill!

  	I'm going to be heading down to Orlando in a week and wanted to know if your CCO still had any of Her Own Devices BPs left. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## InvisibleGirl (Oct 30, 2011)

*Please tell me   What m.a.c  lipstick color that  CCO at  Orlando  carry  now.?*

The both place *Orlando Premium Outlets - Vineland Ave  and  **Orlando Premium Outlets - International Dr*



  	                                                                                              Please  thank you...


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 30, 2011)

deleted


----------



## InvisibleGirl (Oct 30, 2011)

Every kind of lip are the same price, isn't it?


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Oct 31, 2011)

I am going to Orlando again for Christmas and then I will be going for business mid February.... I can't wait....


----------



## crystrill (Nov 6, 2011)

InvisibleGirl said:


> The both place *Orlando Premium Outlets - Vineland Ave  and  **Orlando Premium Outlets - International Dr*
> 
> 
> 
> Please  thank you...


 
  	They use to be different names and then a few months ago Premium bought Prime and now they have the same name. The "original" Premium is Vineland Rd and "Prime" is International dr... which is also confusing because the original Premium use to be called Premium International. Not to mention Prime used to be called Bellz.* And why do I know these things? *

  	Also folks, sorry for no update recently. I quit about a month ago and moved to New Orleans LOL (*sings Ne-yo* _I just had a slight lack of common sense_). I hate it there and will be moving back and starting Thanksgiving weekend will be back to work!! So I'll update you guys then!! 

  	Last time I checked, which was like 2 days ago, they had in a bunch of Wonder Woman stuff along with a lot of concealers, foundations, primer... like a lot of basic, everyday things that you might be running low on.  OOOOHH they had chromagraphic liners. Purple, red, a pretty cyan looking blue... and they had cherry lipliner. I was only there for a lil bit and in a rush so I wasn't really paying attention.

  	Oh and a lot of mascaras. They had a green zoom lash and i think purple. also they have like 4 or 5 different mascaras formulas available in black and brown.


----------



## chickatthegym (Nov 7, 2011)

Welcome back to the Sunshine state


----------



## Notorious19 (Nov 8, 2011)

Crystal, I just can't keep up with you lol. I may go there either this weekend or next.


----------



## crystrill (Nov 10, 2011)

Notorious19 said:


> Crystal, I just can't keep up with you lol. I may go there either this weekend or next.



 	lolol so i've been told


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 22, 2011)

crystrill said:


> ALSO.... you all can forget about that new 3-limit rule thing I mentioned the other day. That only lasted about a week and now it seems that no one cares anymore. I'll be deleting the post.


	LOL! This is funny.....but i did find it...last year! HA! I just moved back to Orlando AND i just got hired as a MAC Freelance Artist....makeup life is awesome! Now that im back in the city im just ready to grow! Good to see you are from here too!...(i get excited when i see other ppl from Orlando) lol


----------



## Richelle83 (Nov 22, 2011)

^Are you who I think you are?!?!


----------



## crystrill (Nov 27, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> LOL! This is funny.....but i did find it...last year! HA! I just moved back to Orlando AND i just got hired as a MAC Freelance Artist....makeup life is awesome! Now that im back in the city im just ready to grow! Good to see you are from here too!...(i get excited when i see other ppl from Orlando) lol



 	yes it is!!! 3 days back to work and i already have 50 mill things im buying.


----------



## Richelle83 (Dec 3, 2011)

Deleted.


----------



## crystrill (Dec 14, 2011)

i have some exciting news! but i don't want to announce it quite yet since what it is isn't on the floor yet...


----------



## afulton (Dec 14, 2011)

**waiting patiently**


crystrill said:


> i have some exciting news! but i don't want to announce it quite yet since what it is isn't on the floor yet...


----------



## Richelle83 (Dec 14, 2011)

Please new info lol.


----------



## Richelle83 (Dec 16, 2011)

Figures, I'm not going afterall.


----------



## crystrill (Dec 23, 2011)

my bad forgot to come back and announce it. it might not be that interesting for some butttt we finally got in SMASHBOX products. just their sets though. like the ones with halo. or the sets made for specific eye colors.


----------



## Notorious19 (Dec 26, 2011)

Someone did a youtube haul after a trip to both CCOs that there are Tom Ford products....can someone confirm this? I need to know if I should be going to Orlando ASAP!


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Dec 26, 2011)

Confirmed! I went to the vineland one today and they had some perfumes


----------



## crystrill (Dec 29, 2011)

we always have TF perfumes. as far as makeup, we only have this one dark purple lipstick for like 35 bux that i refuse to buy, even with a discount.


----------



## vala (Feb 18, 2012)

I just got back from Orlando and was lucky to visit both outlets! As DILLIGAF mentioned, if you can only go to one, go to the one on Vineland Ave. It has a larger selection of MAC products. I went there first and when I went to the second outlet on International Drive, I wasn't impressed. Although, they did have a few products not at the other location, like the mirror from the VV collection and the Fafi tote. They still have a lot of the products listed by crystrill.


----------



## afulton (Feb 18, 2012)

I went to both outlets last weekend.  I hauled a few items from the one on Vineland Ave but didn't get anything from the other one. They either had the same items or nothing really impressive.  The CCOs are always the highlight of my visit to Orlando.



vala said:


> I just got back from Orlando and was lucky to visit both outlets! As DILLIGAF mentioned, if you can only go to one, go to the one on Vineland Ave. It has a larger selection of MAC products. I went there first and when I went to the second outlet on International Drive, I wasn't impressed. Although, they did have a few products not at the other location, like the mirror from the VV collection and the Fafi tote. They still have a lot of the products listed by crystrill.


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Feb 21, 2012)

Sooo... I was in orlando this past week for a seminar and of course fit a little shopping into my fiance and my schedule. We went to the Malls atlease twice to each... They have some of the semi-precious eyeshadows... I picked up Smoked Ruby, Golden Glaze, Blue Sheen, Unsurrpassable, dark indulgence, Hint of Saphire, Warmth of Coral, Stereo Rose, Delft PP, Idyllic PP, Nubile PP, Treasure Hunt PP, 180 Brush x2 and a couple more items i cant remember right now... I spent +350 but i am happy with my haul


----------



## Richelle83 (Feb 21, 2012)

alexandrapalaci said:


> Sooo... I was in orlando this past week for a seminar and of course fit a little shopping into my fiance and my schedule. We went to the Malls atlease twice to each... They have some of the semi-precious eyeshadows... I picked up Smoked Ruby, Golden Glaze, Blue Sheen, Unsurrpassable, dark indulgence, Hint of Saphire, Warmth of Coral, Stereo Rose, Delft PP, Idyllic PP, Nubile PP, Treasure Hunt PP, 180 Brush x2 and a couple more items i cant remember right now... I spent +350 but i am happy with my haul



 	I really hope some of this is still there when I get there in about 3 wks!


----------



## Cindy1969 (Feb 21, 2012)

Great to hear that!
  	I leave next monday for a 9 day visit to Orlando, can't wait


----------



## Maclover13 (Mar 25, 2012)

Where is the Cco located at the outlet in Orlando?


----------



## margaretxmac (Mar 31, 2012)

Has anyone been to the Vineland Drive CCO recently? I'm going this Thursday and would like to know what to expect.


----------



## afulton (Mar 31, 2012)

I just went today....Here's what I can remember

  	Blushes: 
  	Equilibrum, Garb, Prim and Proper, Seaside CCB, Virgin Isle CCB, Warmth of Coral, Dirty Plum

  	Eyeshadows:
  	Carbonized, Mythical, VV collection, Off the Page, Zingy

  	Lots of the duo eyeshadows

  	Many of the Semi Precious MES

  	2011 Holiday collections

  	MSFs:
  	Pink Porcelin, Stereo Rose

  	Most of the Bounce Shadows and paint pots from Posh Paradise


----------



## tamara8913 (Apr 19, 2012)

anybody in here>???????????
  	im going to orlando tomorrow
  	im dying to go to this store

  	has anybody been there lately???????????


----------



## admmgz (Aug 1, 2012)

Has anybody gone to the Orlando CCO's lately? Did they have anything good? I'm hoping to go this weekend


----------



## crystrill (Aug 2, 2012)

There's nothing really at Premium International ("Prime"). Not even blush. A few lipsticks but nothing good other than the Viva Glam ones. Same ol' eyeshadows. And it's like that for all brands. Not much stuff. Need to visit the other location to see what they have.


----------



## VenusEarthGirl (Aug 3, 2012)

Anything new, all? I'm in Orlando with my family and want to visit both CCOs but I doubt they'll have the patience. I would LOVE to find some MSFs and eyeshadows for my palette. And I can ALWAYS do with more lipsticks.


----------



## VenusEarthGirl (Aug 7, 2012)

I was at Vineland Ave. CCO today, I'll report back as much of what as saw as possible.

  	I got Smoked Purple Lipstick, Aqua e/s, Underage lipglass and Equilibrium blush.

  	E/S- Gone Bananas, Lucky Green, Free To Be, Sweet Joy, Sun Blonde, Winkle, Sky Blue, Passionate, Carbonized, Her Alter Image, Street Art Palette, some duos and many more, lots of brights in particular.

  	Only Porcelain Pink MSF (boo) and one of the Champale beauty powders, In The Abstract Highlighter, a Glitter and Ice b/p, a few MSF naturals and some Nc/w40+ face products.

*Blush*: Equilibrium, Personal Style, Pressed Amber, Dirty Plum, Miss Behave.

  	Some *mineralize e/s* and a large selection of *pigments*.

*Lipglasses*; Docile, Underage, Strange Potion, Girl on Board and many more including Cremesheen glasses.

*Lipsticks*: Smoked Purple, Prince Noir, Naturally Eccentric, Summer Shower, Potent Fig I THINK, Eloquent Air, Metal Maven

  	Many* Big Bounce shadows*, some *Superslick* liners, *paintpots* including Imaginary and lots of other liners. 

*Nail polishes*- Little Girl Type, Rain of Flowers, Quiet Time, Hangin' Loose and a good selection of others.

  	This is all from memory, every time I went to check the lipsticks and lipglosses I found the staff a bit intimidating looming over me, without sounding rude.

  	I was so happy with my purchases, I got all four items for under $50, valued about £57 RRP for around £35, very happy!


----------



## VenusEarthGirl (Aug 7, 2012)

Also Viva Glam Gaga 2 Lipstick and Lipglass but I didn't want to buy backups at a CCO because of the contribution to the AIDS fund being less than full price or not donated at all


----------



## MarieMary (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello everyone. 

  	I'll probably be going to the one on Vineland Ave. next month, so I was wondering if those of you who went recently had any recommendations for me. I know they probably have tons of items, just a general idea of what is of interest would be nice. Thank you! 

  	Thanks for the list *VenusEarthGirl*.


----------



## KARENFLRZ (Aug 27, 2012)

Hello fellow junkies! I am a new makeup junkie and looking to build my high end collection. Has anyone been there lately? What do they have? I want to go next pay period but I live two hours away and don't want to take a trip for nothing!


----------



## KARENFLRZ (Aug 27, 2012)

also, which one did you go to or which has better stuff


----------



## strudel07 (Sep 17, 2012)

I will be checking both locations out this saturday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 yayy lol.


----------



## admmgz (Oct 2, 2012)

Has anyone seen anything good lately? I think I might hit one up Friday...


----------



## strudel07 (Oct 3, 2012)

Go to the Vineland one. I was there last weekend. Way better selection than the other location. I remember seeing all the Hey Sailor lipglosses, all the Lightfully Bright lipglasses, Modern Manderin blush, Truth and Light, Blonde and Redhead MSF and a pretty decent amount of other things.


----------



## strudel07 (Dec 10, 2012)

i went to both orlando ccos today.  off the top of my head i remember they had almost everything from casual color, almost all of the in extra dimension eyeshadows, runaway red, alot of prolong wear lip and mattenes, hey sailor lipglosses, hey sailor blush and powder, shadows and lip and eye liners, shop/cook nailpolishes and tendertones, midnight snack and ash violet fludiline, lightscapade,  & more. if i can remember anything else specific ill post it


----------



## Debbs (Dec 10, 2012)

We are driving to Orlando on Fri the 21st. I hope they will still have good stuff left as visiting CCOs there is big on my to do list. My local one rarely get any new or good stuff it seems. I will try to back up a few of the large sized EDES


----------



## strudel07 (Dec 11, 2012)

yea my local one doesnt ever get anything super exciting either lol. but im sure they will still have some goodies. the orlando ones always seem to have pretty good selections.


----------



## Cindy1969 (Dec 11, 2012)

I was in both CCO's last February, and i will return next february, yay!

  	I'm from the Netherlands, and unfortunately we don't have CCO's here.
  	So i'm double excited, visit Florida/US again (love it!!!) and visit both CCO's again, yay!


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Jan 24, 2013)

Will be going on valentines Weekend Cant Wait..... My CCO in Sunrise, Fl is not the best.


----------



## Debbs (Jan 24, 2013)

Enjoy, I was there in December as well as I feel the same about Sawgrass Mills in Sunrise. Rarely any new and good stuff there. I guess we go to the same one


----------



## afulton (Jan 26, 2013)

alexandrapalaci said:


> Will be going on valentines Weekend Cant Wait..... My CCO in Sunrise, Fl is not the best.


I agree!  They always seem to carry the same items year round.


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Feb 19, 2013)

has anyone spotted Hanana, Sweet Heat, or Grand Galaxy at any of the CCO's?

  	I went to Orlando visited both and on my way back down to MIA i went to the Sawgrass CCO and nothing


----------



## mimilerio (Mar 11, 2013)

has anyone seen tom ford at the orlando ccos???


----------



## Cindy1969 (Mar 11, 2013)

@Mimilerio: i was in Orlando 2 weeks ago, and went to both CCO's, i know for sure that the one on International Drive had Tom Ford, the one on Vineland Ave i'm not sure...

  	Visited both cco's one year ago, when i visited Orlando (and the US haha) for the first time.
  	2 weeks ago i had my second vacation in Orlando, and went to both CCO's again. But it seemed to me that there were the same things as last year ;-)


----------



## mimilerio (Mar 11, 2013)

oh good to know. i live in SFL and the nearest CCO hasnt gotten them since the release of the new line. there is one in estero which is closer to me... i will probably take the trip to go there some time soon. =)


----------



## Cindy1969 (Mar 12, 2013)

Lucky you to live near CCO's ;-)
  	I live in the Netherlands, Europe,and we haven't CCO's at all here. I liked it very much to visit them!
  	Hope i can return for a vacation next year, love Florida!


----------



## admmgz (Apr 7, 2013)

So my daughter & I made a day of going to the outlets yesterday and we picked up a few goodies: To Catch a Sailor l/s, Jubilee l/s, Ruffian Red l/s, Pure Zen l/s (in normal packaging), Orpheus eyeliner from Glamour Daze, and On a Holiday (my very first plushglass).  The one on I-Drive had some Marilyn items (all of the eyeshadows, Forever Marilyn beauty powder, The Perfect Cheek blush), Heavenly Creatures eyeshadows, Chenman eyeshadows, some large & smaller size Extra Dimension eyeshadows, Supercontinental blush from Styleseeker, some Venomous Villians eyeshadows & lipglasses, some Hey, Sailor items (sun tints, both PLW bronzers, a couple lipglasses, To Catch a Sailor l/s, a couple eyeliners in dark blue & green, eyeshadows- Crystal Avalanche, Nautical Navy & Barefoot), Powder to the People from Beth Ditto, some of the Illustrated sets, some Surf Baby (lipglasses, nail polishes, eyeshadows & bronzing sticks), some mattenes (Eden Rouge & more) & PLW lippies, Ruffian Naked l/s, VG Cyndi & VG Gaga 2 lipglasses, dazzleglasses, plushglasses, cremesheen lipglasses, kissable lipcolours, some pearlglides, liquid liners, shadow sticks, Razzledazzler, Cusp of Dawn, Cut a Caper l/s, lip pencils like Redd, Nightmoth, Lasting Sensation & more, perm lipsticks like Jubilee, So Chaud, Honeylove, etc. They also had skin products like moisturizers, serums, cleansers & more. They had a few light shades of concealers & darker shades of powders & Studio Fix for WOC. The staff at this location was so friendly, knowledgable & helpful.   The one on Vineland didn't have as much LE items or perm items IMO. They had the same Hey, Sailor eyeshadows, lipstick & eyeliners, Heavenly Creatures eyeshadows, a couple Surf Baby shadows, Ruffian Naked & Red l/s, VG Gaga 2 l/s, Pure Zen l/s, Glamour Daze Orpheus eyeliner, makeup & brush sets, a couple of the same Venomous Villians shadows, the same skincare items & WOC selections. They did have a few more lip pencils than I-Drive. The staff at this location was ok- the girl on the counter didn't seem to know anything about makeup at all. Thank goodness another lady walked in from the back room & could answer my questions. The first girl gave me alcohol instead of makeup remover to wipe off the swatches but the second lady handed me a Tom Ford makeup remover instead & it successfully removed everything without drying out my hand like the alcohol. Also, the first girl asked the second lady if she could tell me about B2M- she thought it was an employee only deal LOL   I hope I was able to help you guys decide if you should head to the CCO's. I tried to remember as much as I could. I want to go back in the future for more goodies but I don't know how often they get new items...anybody know? I forgot to ask the employees...


----------



## vanessa1996 (Jun 19, 2013)

I went to orlando this weekend,  and I visited both cco, and the one in vineland was the best. I purchased a couple of things, and they had immortal flower blush, msf stereo rose and gold deposit, strobe lotion in golden elixir,  both pro longwear bronzer from HS, crew highlighter,  rising sun cremesheen glass, a bunch of e/s many of them permanents, pearlglides eyeliners, both blushes from strength collection,  ruffian gold lipstick, to catch a sailor,  razzledazzler, and some pro longwear lipsticks. They have a lot of stuff in there. Totally worth the pain of finding parking space.


----------



## vanessa1996 (Jul 7, 2013)

http://i1273.photobucket.com/albums/y420/vanessabravo1996/1371685580347_zps331394f7.jpgcrew highlighter, pro longwea bronzer in sun dipped, mac razzledazzler lipstick, ruffian gold, poised powder blush, immortal flower, studio fix powderplus foundation.


----------



## admmgz (Jul 8, 2013)

I went to Vineland this morning & they no longer have Ruffian Gold, Stereo Rose or Gold Deposit. They had one Immortal Flower blush left, still had both Strength blushes, Hey Sailor bronzers & Lightscapade. Nothing really caught my eye except one of the Marilyn Monroe Dazzleglasses, Little Rock, so I picked up a couple. I don't think I actually needed them...I already have Lusterwhite Lustreglass...


----------



## admmgz (Aug 4, 2013)

The I-Drive CCO has some Strength, Après Chic & Archie's Girls items. When I was there yesterday, they had Absolute Power l/s, Firm Form l/s, Strong Woman l/s, Poised blush, Cozy Up l/s, Haute Altitude l/s, Warm Companion l/s, Betty Bright l/s, Girl Next Door l/s, a couple Betty lipglasses, Betty & Veronica's pearlmattes, both of Veronica's pigments, AG packaged Opulash mascara, Veronica's purple eyeshadow palette, AG nail polishes, Lord It Up pearlglide in AG packaging (& regular), Betty's Cream Soda blush, etc. They still have some Gold Deposit msf, Heavenly Creatures eyeshadows, some ED & Marilyn eyeshadows, some Glamour Daze items & holiday sets, etc.   Hope this helps!


----------



## Richelle83 (Aug 4, 2013)

admmgz said:


> Hope this helps!


  	I really need to get my butt over there!


----------



## admmgz (Aug 5, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> I really need to get my butt over there!








 Good luck!


----------



## admmgz (Aug 6, 2013)

Please disregard this as my post got moved from another thread- I was just trying to help. It's basically what I'd already stated the other day...


----------



## OCD4Beauty (Oct 18, 2013)

Went Vineland beginning of  month had  ripe for love Bare my soul and the other quad released with this collection Archie girl both quads   Sorry all I can remember


----------



## Debbs (Oct 29, 2013)

The Vineland branch has the Extra Dimension blushes just in case anyone in the area was looking for them.


----------



## MrsB (Nov 19, 2013)

Does anyone know what items the idrive one has at the moment?   Thanks


----------



## emberdarling (Mar 28, 2014)

I wish people posted here more often!  I really have been itching to go lately but I don't want to make the 2 hour drive and end up empty handed so I'm trying to wait until I'm already going to orlando (which I will be doing later in the month)
  I was hoping to get some updates on what they have!


----------



## bbbird321 (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm new to the boards and was hoping for the same lol. I live about half an hour away, so not too much of a commute for me. I'll see about posting if I make it out there soon.   Emberdarling, have you been yet?


----------



## emberdarling (Apr 18, 2014)

bbbird321 said:


> Emberdarling, have you been yet?


  yes. I went in September of last year. I don't remember which one I went to because there are 2 in orlando in Prime Outlets, 2 locations. I don't know which I went to though :/ we were just following mapquest lol


----------



## bbbird321 (Apr 18, 2014)

Well, let's see if I ever get to find out. I'm currently at the outlets on Vineland, but it is so crazy here, who knows... (Yes, I know it's always an awful idea to come here during Spring Break season lol.)


----------



## bbbird321 (Apr 18, 2014)

Alright, so I made it in...there was good selection of everything they carry.  Lots of Bobbi Brown to choose from, Smashbox, Origins...etc. 

  As for MAC, small selection of Studio Fix foundation (3 shades, don't remember which ones), moisturizers/skincare items, eye shadows galore, RiRi smoked cocoa palettes, Antonio Lopez face/pink, Archie's Girls e/s palettes & Black Poodle pigment, Marilyn Monroe How to Marry & Silver Screen e/s, All for Glamor Touch Up Kit, mineralize l/s in Dreaminess and l/e Eloquent Air l/s from Glitter & Ice.

  There was also a decent selection of paint pots, lipglass, liners...just nothing I was in the market for. 

  I left with a l/g in Persistent Peach and MSF in Lightscapade


----------



## emberdarling (Apr 18, 2014)

bbbird321 said:


> I left with a l/g in Persistent Peach and MSF in Lightscapade


  oooh black poodle is still there? definitely gonna see if I can pick that up. I regretted not getting it last time. They had both pigments back then lol. When I went I got a lady gaga lisptick and a fuchsia pigment.


----------



## emberdarling (May 2, 2014)

so I went to the one on i-drive and aaactually walked out empty handed! However I really wanted to buy the Teal pigment. I may go back for it.
  I also reallllly loved Nicki Minaj's lipstick but because I just bought the NYX macaron I couldn't justify _another_ pastel/pale lippie.


----------



## crystrill (May 10, 2014)

If there is a specific product someone is looking for I can tell you if it's there or not.


----------



## alexandrapalaci (May 12, 2014)

Hello.... I am looking for Archies Girls Pearlmatte in Flatter Me


----------



## crystrill (May 22, 2014)

alexandrapalaci said:


> Hello.... I am looking for Archies Girls Pearlmatte in Flatter Me


  nope!! just the eyeshadow quad with the purples and the two eyeliners and the two mascaras... and i forgot which 2 lip glosses. there is a beauty powder too buttt i think it recently sold out. don't remember. and i haven't been there


----------



## admmgz (Aug 9, 2014)

Has anybody been to the outlets lately? Do you know if they've gotten more stuff in? I'm debating on making a trip to them tomorrow..


----------



## Girlybeautyxo (Aug 23, 2014)

Has anyone seen anything good recently?


----------



## clare0325 (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm wondering the same :flower:  I think I'll have to take a trip out there this week and get myself an early Christmas prezzie!


----------



## nt234 (Dec 4, 2014)

The last time I was at the International Dr outlet, they had some MAC Archie/Betty/Veronica stuff and then a few Tom Ford things for 50% off retail, but that was probably a month or two ago. I'm most likely going to stop by again closer to Christmas!


----------



## rinacee (Mar 8, 2015)

Anything good recently? I have a friend who went and found some RHPS lippies. She picked up Oblivion. I want to head over soon but am curious if it is worth it!


----------



## admmgz (Mar 9, 2015)

I stopped by the International Drive location on Sunday & they had some pretty good stuff like Pander Me & La Vie En Rouge lipsticks from the Matte Lip collex, No Faux Pas lipstick, lots of Mineralize lipsticks, Maleficent beauty powder & eyeshadow quad, a few Rihanna items, Rebel, Pink Poodle, RiRi Woo lipglass, some MSF, Hi Jinks & For Your Amusement casual colors from the Playland collex and a couple Proenza items. I can't remember what else at the moment.. Hope this helps!


----------



## emberdarling (Mar 9, 2015)

admmgz said:


> I stopped by the International Drive location on Sunday & they had some pretty good stuff like Pander Me & La Vie En Rouge lipsticks from the Matte Lip collex, No Faux Pas lipstick, lots of Mineralize lipsticks, Maleficent beauty powder & eyeshadow quad, a few Rihanna items, Rebel, Pink Poodle, RiRi Woo lipglass, some MSF, Hi Jinks & For Your Amusement casual colors from the Playland collex and a couple Proenza items. I can't remember what else at the moment.. Hope this helps!


  thank you!!


----------



## clare0325 (Jun 3, 2015)

I've been putting off taking a trip to both of the CCOs - parking is such a pain! Is anyone interested in getting together for a group outing? If I go soon, I'll do my best to take pictures/make note of what's there eace:


----------



## clare0325 (Jun 3, 2015)

So, my impatient butt couldn't wait and I went out! I stopped in the Vineland CCO and the Lancome outlet - both at the Premium(Prime?) outlets.  I only took one picture because it was busy, but it's a snap of the Tom Ford they have: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  3 palettes, the lipsticks, 2 pen highlighters, and a mascara. For the mini lipsticks, I remember a few names: John, Orlando, Diego.  Some CCO highlights  MAC: decent selection of lipsticks, including a lot of mattes being re-promoted. Some i remember: La vie en rouge, pander me, yash, nouvelle vogue, pigeon pink, toxic tale, oblivion from RHPS, so chaud, and some mineralizes (I didn't pay attention to the lustres or frosts.) Lots of cream blushes, foundations, powders, etc. I noted an eyeshadow from the PG collection, 3 of the Simpsons lip glosses, and some Brooke Shields items. I snagged a Jolly Good msf from the Osbornes collection, that I'm likely going to return - not impressed now I see it home, plus Good Kisser and La Vie en Rouge.  I didn't check out much more, but there were also 2 shades of the Clinique Cheek pop, an Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess Pallete, a bunch of Bumble and Bumble, and some Smashbox primers  At the Lancome outlet they have YSL and Urban Decay too. Really great prices on the UD - $12 for the Pulp Fiction quad and $11 for the Mrs Mia Wallace lipstick (which I paid full price for ) Also had UD velvet pencils, 24/7 liquid liner, lip gloss, and the Vice palette. The store was having a 2-for-1 on a Lancome BB cream, so if that's your jam, hit it up. Oh yeah, they stock Clarisonic and accessories discounted as well.  Best buy of the day was a beautiful summer hat (I've been hunting for the right one), originally $475, for $80! I feel guilty for the impulse buy, so I might return it 





  Thoughts?  If anyone is curious, my lips here are MAC Cherry lip pencil with Morange on top, plus a little bit of Brave Red to create an orange-red   Hope this helps out my fellow bargain hunters!


----------



## Shars (Jun 3, 2015)

clare0325 said:


> Hope this helps out my fellow bargain hunters!


  Ahhhh that is such a great collection of TF stuff. That palette with the blues and greens is one I've been wanting


----------



## clare0325 (Aug 6, 2015)

I snagged Barbecue from the Toledo Collection at the Vineland Premium Outlets CCO earlier this weèk :eyelove:


----------



## DLuxJessica (Aug 6, 2015)

clare0325 said:


> I snagged Barbecue from the Toledo Collection at the Vineland Premium Outlets CCO earlier this weèk


  I keep meaning to go to one of the CCOs... have you been to both? Which do you think is better? The one by Disney (is that the Vineland one? I feel like I should know that) always looks terrifyingly crowded. Is it worth it?


----------



## clare0325 (Aug 27, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> I keep meaning to go to one of the CCOs... have you been to both? Which do you think is better? The one by Disney (is that the Vineland one? I feel like I should know that) always looks terrifyingly crowded. Is it worth it?


  Both of the outlets are inevitably crowded because of tourists, but I've found them a bit more tolerable now that the Vineland Outlet (by Disney) has a free parking garage. The CCO is on the opposite side, but a little walk does the body good. Last time I went to the International Drive location, I parked around back of the closest entrance to the CCO, separate from the main parking area and it was easy to get in and out. I definitely recommend looking at google maps and parking in that area to make the experience less stressful!  When it comes to which one is better...I think it's a toss-up. I've been to the Vineland CCO more times and it's been around longer, so that's my go-to, but it doesn't necessarily have better stuff. It may have a slightly larger selection though, plus there's a Lancome outlet (including Urban Decay) at Vineland.


----------



## Kaidan (Sep 1, 2015)

Do they still have the Tom Ford Emerald Lust eye shadow palette?


----------



## clare0325 (Sep 9, 2015)

Kaidan said:


> Do they still have the Tom Ford Emerald Lust eye shadow palette?


  My guess would be no, as the TF selection had gotten smaller by the following time I went, but if you give them a call, they'll be able to tell you


----------



## jessielou (Aug 29, 2016)

They have a CCO at Vineland too?! I'll have to remember that!


----------

